# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Pravo na izbor načina poroda

## Felix

> uvjerenja o vjeri, abortusu, porodu i sl. najcesce se ne mogu promijeniti, koliko se god raspravljalo o tome.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ali Roda podrzava pravo izbora vjere, pravo zene na ab, ako se ne varam...ali ne podrzava pravo na odabir nacina poroda. Odnosno zalaze se za ogranicavanje prava izbora. To je jednoumlje o kojem se govori.


kako ogranicavanje prava izbora? :shock: koliko znam, *trenutno je u hr moguce roditi samo na jedan nacin*: u bolnici, manje vise interventno i pod nadzorom lijecnika. mi se borimo da zene kod nas imaju jednaku sirinu izbora kao u europi: *odabir mjesta* (bolnica, centar za porode, doma), *nacina* (slobodan izbor polozaja) *i skrbi pri porodu* (lijecnik ili primalja). 

pretpostavljam da pod tim ogranicavanje prava izbora mislis na _elektivni_ *carski rez*. prije svega _ne radi se o ogranicavanju jer to pravo niti sada ne postoji_, kao sto ne postoji (barem na papiru) niti u ostalim zemljama. u privatnim klinikama je svasta moguce, kako vani tako i kod nas, pa ne bih o tome.


glede *licemjerja*. mislim da je u najmanju ruku _nefer_, ako ne i _zlonamjerno_, ocekivati da ce svi koji podrzavaju porod kod kuce automatski to odabrati kao opciju za svoj porod.

zasto? imam dva glavna razloga. 

*1.* prije svega jer _odluka o mjestu i nacinu poroda nema zapravo puno veze s racionalnim odlukama_ temeljenim na znanstvenim cinjenicama. porod je vrlo osjetljivo, intimno podrucje u kojem na nasu odluku puno vise utjecu nasi osjecaji, nasa okolina (iskustva i stavovi), odrastanje, predrasude, samopouzdanje, itd itd. 

zato mi je potpuno logicno da npr apricot - uzela sam sad nju za primjer, sorry apri ako nisam trebala - racionalno, 100% vjeruje nama porodnicarkama kad pricamo o porodu kod kuce, ali isto tako za sebe osobno zna da to, u ovim uvjetima kakvi jesu u hr, s vlastitim backgroundom glede poroda, osjecajima i predrasudama koje ne mozes tako lako ukloniti, nije realan izbor.

svatko odabire onu neku srednju opciju (najcesce bude sredina, npr odradjivanje trudova doma i izgon u bolnici) koja nam odgovara, koja ce koliko-toliko zadovoljiti razumske razloge ali i da se emotivna strana osjeca sigurno i opusteno. jer je *psiha* kljucna u normalnom tijeku poroda; ako se ne osjecas opusteno, bilo doma ili u bolnici, to nije dobar izbor.

*2. jos vaznija stvar je ta da je potpuno besmisleno i smijesno usporedjivati porod kod kuce kod nas i recimo u nizozemskoj* . kako mozemo reci da je *ISTO* da li radjas kod kuce u zemlji u kojoj je to *polulegalno*, snalazis se za primalju rukama i nogama i nisi siguran ni hoce li doci, svjestan si da te, ako odes u bolnicu, ceka zrvanj sustava iz 20. stoljeca koji ce te za pocetak nafilati antibioticima i ostaviti tjedan dana na promatranju jer si 'poremecena', plus sto se cijela okolina zgraza i osudjuje te, 

ili da li radjas kod kuce u zemlji u kojoj je to *normalno* i ocekivano, tvoje prijateljice su isto tako rodile i nitko se ne zgraza nad tim, u kojoj ima dovoljno profesionalnih primalja, zakonski je rijesena logistika prijevoza do bolnice i podjela odgovornosti, tretman u bolnici ne ovisi jesi li htjela roditi doma, imas li debele veze i imas li lude zelje da rodis na stolcicu bez klistira i dripa...

ma mislim, o cemu mi pricamo  :Rolling Eyes:  potpuno mi je jasno zasto u hrvatskoj doma radjaju samo one najzagrizenije za porod kod kuce, a ostale pokusavaju iskombinirati neku sredinu koja bi bila najbliza tome. 

nije svejedno da li ti je od 20 prijateljica njih 20 rodilo u bolnici, ili ti je od 20 prijateljica njih 15 rodilo doma, a ostale u bolnici. u potonjem slucaju ces se puno, puno lakse odluciti za porod doma, cak i ako si u sredini. nasa *okolina* je jako bitna i ne moze se zanemariti u takvim odlukama.

da dodam da cesto odluka o radjanju u bolnici, iako je kod kuce idealna opcija, nastaje _ne zbog straha od poroda kod kuce_, nego _zbog straha od sustava i okoline_ koji to ne podrzavaju.

niti svojoj prijateljici (prvorotki) nisam propagirala porod kod kuce. zasto? jer je dovoljno u strahu od poroda i bolova i ne zna sto je to zapravo porod, jer nema samopouzdanja, jer je njena okolina apsolutno protiv, jer su emotivno i racionalno kod nje u tolikom raskoraku da bi bila u stanju uciniti nesto potpuno, potpuno izvan uobicajenih stavova u nasem drustvu.

*ZATO* smatram da je sasvim logicno i ocekivano da *kod nekih teskih, intimnih odluka, bude velik raspon izmedju onoga sto podrzavas, sto zelis u idealnom svijetu, i za sto se na kraju odlucis u realnom svijetu.*

zanimljivo mi je kako se u svim tim topicima, na desetinama stranica, uporno nastavlja prepucavanje o vracanju u srednji vijek i slicnim floskulama, a svaki iole znanstveni argument, ne daj boze neko istrazivanje, se od strane protivnika poroda kod kuce potpuno _ignorira_. to mi govori da nema tu neke rasprave - ako ti zaista, svim srcem vjerujes da je nesto losa stvar, nece te nista razumno, znanstveno ili kako vec uvjeriti u suprotno, jer su razlicite domene emocionalno-racionalno.

eto, ima nas na forumu svakakvih, to barem te zucne rasprave dokazuju - rekla bih da nismo bas blizu jednoumlja.

*mamma san*, znam da je post duug i pise o porodu, ali htjela sam elaborirati svoje stavove o licemjerju, jednoumlju, propagiranju i podrzavanju, jer ovo se slicno moze primijeniti i na dojenje i na druge kod nas neuobicajene roditeljske prakse.

----------


## Deaedi

> pretpostavljam da pod tim ogranicavanje prava izbora mislis na elektivni carski rez. prije svega ne radi se o ogranicavanju jer to pravo niti sada ne postoji, kao sto ne postoji (barem na papiru) niti u ostalim zemljama. u privatnim klinikama je svasta moguce, kako vani tako i kod nas, pa ne bih o tome.


Ne radi se o mogućnostima koje postoje, nego o stavu:




> *udruga roda* nije protiv carskog reza, niti piše protiv njega, ali *je protiv elektivnog carskog reza bez medicinskih indikacija*.


To je iz ovoga topica: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...r=asc&start=50

Meni to govori da je Udruga protiv prava izbora oko načina poroda. Jasno i glasno rečeno.

----------


## a zakaj

*yaya, cvijeta* - ja vas isto pozorno pratim (mada to vjerojatno nije tak zastrasujuce kao kad vas ivaricino oko nadgleda).
a pratim i sto ivarica pise.

em ste mi sve pametne, em imate veliku djecu, sto vam je posebna prednost.

----------


## apricot

Deaedi, kao što ne možemo podržati ništa što je protivno zakonu: fiktivna bolovanja, prženje CD-ova...

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi, kao što ne možemo podržati ništa što je protivno zakonu: fiktivna bolovanja, prženje CD-ova...


Hm...ali gdje je i u kojem Zakonu to regulirano? Koje je to kazneno djelo, ako se *zalažeš* za pravo izbora?

Osim toga, a sta je sa porodom kod kuće, mislila sam da je on jos vise na rubu zakona, sad sam zbunjena :/  Mislim, njega i ti podržavaš, zar ne, a također i Udruga?

----------


## Felix

> pretpostavljam da pod tim ogranicavanje prava izbora mislis na elektivni carski rez. prije svega ne radi se o ogranicavanju jer to pravo niti sada ne postoji, kao sto ne postoji (barem na papiru) niti u ostalim zemljama. u privatnim klinikama je svasta moguce, kako vani tako i kod nas, pa ne bih o tome.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ne radi se o mogućnostima koje postoje, nego o stavu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ako to gledas na taj nacin, onda tako ispada. time slijedimo stavove meritornih medicinskih i inih institucija, od svjetskih lijecnickih udruzenja do svjetske zdr. org., koji smatraju da je to neeticki, s povecanim rizicima za majku i dijete, i da ne bi smio nikad biti izbor bez pravih medicinskih indikacija. ne znam nijednu ozbiljnu medicinsku organizaciju koja podrzava elektivni carski bez med. indikacija.

moje osobno misljenje je mrvicu blaze, recimo smatram da je _dokazan_ patoloski strah od vaginalnog poroda opravdan razlog za elekt. carski. ali elektivni carski kao izbor izmedju crvenih i plavih cipela - ne.

----------


## Deaedi

> moje osobno misljenje je mrvicu blaze, recimo smatram da je 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				dokazan patoloski strah
> 			
> 		
> 
> od vaginalnog poroda opravdan razlog za elekt. carski. ali elektivni carski kao izbor izmedju crvenih i plavih cipela - ne.


Iskreno, ovako stanoviste oko toga kako cu *ja* roditi *svoje* dijete, i da sam ako odaberem carski psihicki poremecena (jer dokazan patoloski strah je u stvari neki psihicki poremecaj) mi je uvredljiv.

----------


## Felix

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Deaedi, kao što ne možemo podržati ništa što je protivno zakonu: fiktivna bolovanja, prženje CD-ova...
> 
> 
> Hm...ali gdje je i u kojem Zakonu to regulirano? Koje je to kazneno djelo, ako se *zalažeš* za pravo izbora?
> 
> Osim toga, a sta je sa porodom kod kuće, mislila sam da je on jos vise na rubu zakona, sad sam zbunjena :/  Mislim, njega i ti podržavaš, zar ne, a također i Udruga?


za lijecnike prije svega postoji - _ne nasteti_. elektivni carski upravo u to spada. nema opravdanja za lijecnika da dovede majku i dijete u namjerni, svjesni rizik, samo zato sto to ona zeli.

koliko znam, niti u europskoj uniji nije dozvoljen.

s druge strane, i u europskoj uniji i ostatku svijeta porod kod kuce je dozvoljen i zakonski reguliran. mi zelimo da se nas zakon uskladi sa zakonima europske unije, *sto je zapravo i nasa obaveza*. nisam sigurna do koje godine, ali *barem na papiru, asistirani porod kod kuce ce biti zakonit u roku nekoliko godina i kod nas u hrvatskoj* (koliko ce biti moguc u praksi je druga stvar).

dok elektivni carski rez nece.

----------


## apricot

> Osim toga, a sta je sa porodom kod kuće, mislila sam da je on jos vise na rubu zakona, sad sam zbunjena :/  Mislim, njega i ti podržavaš, zar ne, a također i Udruga?


Nije kod nas porod kod kuće na rubu Zakona (ne možeš kazniti ženu koja odlučuje gdje će sama roditi). Upitna je asistencja medicinskog osoblja. 

A što se mene osobno tiče... puno je stvari koje bih ja podržavala kad su drugi u pitanju, a za sebe ne bih.
Jer netko za neke stvari jest, a netko nije.
Meni je sasvim normalno da bi mammaJu, Felix ili Saradadevii rodile kod kuće i stvarno mi je stalo da im se to i omogući. Jer su one takav tip žene.
A ja volim bolničku gungulu. I gomilu ljudi. I sav taj bolnički folklor.
Dakle, ne mogu generalizirati i reći kako bih porod kod kuće "gurala" uvijek i svugdje; samo za one koji su tome "dorasli".
Ja nisam.
Kao ni za mini suknju.
A ivakiku bih utrpala u nju...  :/

----------


## Felix

> moje osobno misljenje je mrvicu blaze, recimo smatram da je 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				dokazan patoloski strah
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


razumijem. nisam uopce mislila da si psihicki poremecena. znam da ti je opcija elektivnog carskog pozeljna iako si normalna osoba. samo sam iznijela svoje stajaliste da smatram da tebi, kao normalnoj osobi, ne bi trebalo omoguciti elektivni cr bez med indikacija samo zato sto ti to eto zelis, ali osobi koja je iznekih razloga stvarno, zaista uzasnuta vag. porodom, bih mozda omogucila. samo sto ja ne donosim odluke i ne odlucujem tko na sto ima pravo. mozemo mi raspravljati koliko god hocemo, ali struka kaze svoje.

i naravno, jasno mi je da, sto god rekli i kako god rekli, necemo se naci u misljenju jer su nam osnovne premise razlicite.

----------


## Deaedi

Jedno je podrzavaiti porod kod kuce, a drugo slati zenu koja hoce na carski psihijatru da joj dokaze patoloski strah. Mislim, da li i za porod kod kuce treba pregled kod psihijatra?

----------


## Deaedi

No, ajde barem je jednom za svagda jasan stav udruge: protiv elektivnog carskog, zene koje ga zele pravac psihijatru. 
Rijeseno.

----------


## Felix

> Dakle, ne mogu generalizirati i reći kako bih porod kod kuće "gurala" uvijek i svugdje; samo za one koji su tome "dorasli"./


upravo tako. niti mamma ju, saradadevii i ja ne smatramo da je porod kod kuce idealno rjesenje za sve zene i sve porode. daleko od toga!
a mene ne bi u minisuknju?  :Razz:

----------


## yaya

> koliko znam, niti u europskoj uniji nije dozvoljen.
> 
> s druge strane, i u europskoj uniji i ostatku svijeta porod kod kuce je dozvoljen i zakonski reguliran. mi zelimo da se nas zakon uskladi sa zakonima europske unije, *sto je zapravo i nasa obaveza*. nisam sigurna do koje godine, ali *barem na papiru, asistirani porod kod kuce ce biti zakonit u roku nekoliko godina i kod nas u hrvatskoj* (koliko ce biti moguc u praksi je druga stvar).
> 
> dok elektivni carski rez nece.


Ovako napisano mi zvuči skroz ok, za razliku od onog što se pisalo (ne kažem to za nikog poimenice da se razme)  na brojnim topićima o carskom. S druge pak strane, mislim da u ovakvim uvijetima koji su trenutno kod nas nikako nije poželjno propagirati porod kod kuće dok se ti isti uvijeti ne promijene. Dakle zalagati se za poboljšanje uvijeta, edukaciju primalja i ostalo kako bi se ženi omogučilo roditi kod kuće mi je potpuno u redu, pa čak i poželjno, no propagirati porod kod kuće u uvijetima kakve sad imamo mi nikako nije u redu nego mi je čak pomalo i opasno.

----------


## vertex

yayo, ja sam ti pročitala post! I još se i slažem.

----------


## cvijeta73

meni ima smisla i ovo što kaže Deaedi  :/ 

kako ćeš znati tko je dovoljno educiran, spreman, "takav tip žene", kako kaže felix, za porod kod kuće?  :? 

mali broj žena će se odlučiti za tu opciju, ali i mali broj žena će se odlučiti i za elektivni carski. i u jednom i u drugom slučaju su moguće komplikacije. 

priznajem, ne vidim još dovoljno jasnu razliku između branjenja prava na izbor u jednom, ali ne i u drugom slučaju.  :/

----------


## Felix

> Jedno je podrzavaiti porod kod kuce, a drugo slati zenu koja hoce na carski psihijatru da joj dokaze patoloski strah. Mislim, da li i za porod kod kuce treba pregled kod psihijatra?
> No, ajde barem je jednom za svagda *jasan stav udruge*: protiv elektivnog carskog, zene koje ga zele pravac psihijatru. 
> Rijeseno.


uopce nisam tako rekla ali nema veze, navikla sam vec  :Rolling Eyes:  

ali moram naglasiti da ne bi bilo: *pomijesala si* (i pitam se da li slucajno) *stav udruge i moj osobni stav*  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  *stav udruge je da ne podrzava elektivni carski rez bez medicinskih indikacija.* tocka. moj osobni stav se mijenja, ovisi o mom emotivno-racionalnom spletu i tko zna kakav ce biti za 5 godina, te kao takav uopce nije relevantan u odnosu na stav udruge.

nema tu kruha, nadam se da ce ova rasprava uskoro ugasnuti jer je vec sve receno, i nista nije receno.

za asistirani porod kod kuce ne treba pregled psihijatra, samo dokaz (primalje ili lijecnika) da je trudnoca uredna. jer je asistirani porod kod kuce, u zemljama u kojima je legalan i organiziran, vrlo sigurna opcija s jednako ili manje komplikacija u porodu u odnosu na porode u bolnici (kad se gledaju rodilje niskog stupnja rizika), dok je elektivni cr bez med. indikacija manje sigurna opcija, (opet za rodilje niskog stupnja rizika).

ali sve smo to vec rekli milijardu puta, i opet se vade recenice iz konteksta, opet se ignorira ono sto je zapravo bilo receno... cemu to? gdje je onaj topic o brazilkama? tamo smo se bas dobro zabavljali 8)

----------


## pomikaki

ja bogme vidim... ali ako ja to vidim ne morate i vi (stop jednoumlju   :Grin:  )

----------


## apricot

> No, ajde barem je jednom za svagda jasan stav udruge: protiv elektivnog carskog, zene koje ga zele pravac psihijatru. 
> Rijeseno.


ja ovo nikada, ali nikada ne bih rekla.




> kako ćeš znati tko je dovoljno educiran, spreman, "takav tip žene", kako kaže felix, za porod kod kuće?  :?


zato što, recimo, njih poznajem.
tebe ne poznajem i nemam pojma što bi ti.
pa te podržavam ni u jednom smijeru.

----------


## pomikaki

> ja bogme vidim... ali ako ja to vidim ne morate i vi (stop jednoumlju   )


to je išlo cvijeti (zašto ne kvotam  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## Felix

> kako ćeš znati tko je dovoljno educiran, spreman, "takav tip žene", kako kaže felix, za porod kod kuće?  :? 
> 
> mali broj žena će se odlučiti za tu opciju, ali i mali broj žena će se odlučiti i za elektivni carski. i u jednom i u drugom slučaju su moguće komplikacije.


prvi odlomak: cak i u nasem drustvu, demokratskom koliko vec je, *NITKO* ne smije natjerati zenu da rodi u bolnici ako to zeli doma. to je cijena demokracije. 

u zemljama u kojima je porod kod kuce legalna, organizirana opcija, ne radjaju tako samo one 'posebne', 'drugacije', vec i one koje recimo tu kod nas nikako ne bi tako radjale.

drugi odlomak: moguce su komplikacije, ALI, citiram iz prijasnjeg posta:



> *asistirani porod kod kuce*, u zemljama u kojima je legalan i organiziran, vrlo *sigurna opcija* s jednako ili manje komplikacija u porodu u odnosu na porode u bolnici (kad se gledaju rodilje niskog stupnja rizika), dok je* elektivni cr bez med. indikacija manje sigurna opcija*, (opet za rodilje niskog stupnja rizika).


i to ne govorim jer tako eto mislim nego jer tako zakljucuju istrazivanja

slazem se da porod kod kuce u hr nije toliko siguran, jer nije legalan, logisticki i glede odgovornosti organiziran. i ne preporucujem ga nikome u hr. niti na forumu niti u rl.

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> No, ajde barem je jednom za svagda jasan stav udruge: protiv elektivnog carskog, zene koje ga zele pravac psihijatru. 
> Rijeseno.
> 
> 
> ja ovo nikada, ali nikada ne bih rekla.


OK, nisi ti, ispricavam se, nego Felix.




> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> t;]
> kako ćeš znati tko je dovoljno educiran, spreman, "takav tip žene", kako kaže felix, za porod kod kuće?  :? 
> 
> 
> zato što, recimo, njih poznajem.
> tebe ne poznajem i nemam pojma što bi ti.
> pa te podržavam ni u jednom smijeru.


Da, ali zar to onda znaci da smatras da i za porod kod kuce treba imati neke psihicke predispozicije? Jer, ga neces preporuciti npr. cvijeti jer je ne poznas. Ali, tko ce onda procijeniti tko je psihicki spreman za koji nacin poroda, tko je mjerodavan? Odnosno, da li smatras da za porod kod kuce zena mora biti psihicki "spremnija" nego za klasican bolnicki porod, ako ga ne mozes preporuciti svakome?

----------


## Felix

> Da, ali zar to onda znaci da smatras da i za porod kod kuce treba imati neke psihicke predispozicije? Jer, ga neces preporuciti npr. cvijeti jer je ne poznas. Ali, tko ce onda procijeniti tko je psihicki spreman za koji nacin poroda, tko je mjerodavan? Odnosno, da li smatras da za porod kod kuce zena mora biti psihicki "spremnija" nego za klasican bolnicki porod, ako ga ne mozes preporuciti svakome?


ako mogu ja odgovoriti na ovo.

nije na apricot, tebi ili meni da odlucujemo i sudimo. nema te osobe koja bi mogla i *trebala* odluciti tko je podoban da rodi doma a tko ne. to je cijena demokracije. svatko odlucuje za sebe.

mozemo raspravljati, na osobnoj razini, sto mi mislimo kako bi bilo dobro, ali nije na nama da donosimo tudje odluke i da kao veliki brat prosudjujemo tko je vrijedan necega a tko nije. jer to ne mozemo znati.

i ne sumnjam da ce sve sto sam argumentirano rekla ostati zaboravljeno (ako uopce i procitano), ali par recenica izvadjenih iz konteksta sto smo rekle npr. apricot i ja ce se ponavljati do neprepoznatljivosti. i eto ti dokaza da je roda zadrta, rigidna, uniformna i opasnih shvacanja...

----------


## Felix

a sto se tice *preporucivanja* poroda kod kuce, *to sigurno necemo napraviti niti radimo* ni apricot ni ja. niti na forumu niti u rl. ne zato sto je *nesiguran* i samo za odabrane, nego zato sto *u hrvatskoj nije reguliran zakonom*, nema strucnih primalja, nije rijesena logistika i podjela odgovornosti.

----------


## Deaedi

> i ne sumnjam da ce sve sto sam argumentirano rekla ostati zaboravljeno (ako uopce i procitano), ali par recenica izvadjenih iz konteksta sto smo rekle npr. apricot i ja ce se ponavljati do neprepoznatljivosti. i eto ti dokaza da je roda zadrta, rigidna, uniformna i opasnih shvacanja...


I ja mogu isto reci i za sebe, i citiranje mojih recenica ili cak i rijeci izvađenih iz konteksta...puno puta se to desilo...

----------


## Deaedi

> a sto se tice *preporucivanja* poroda kod kuce, *to sigurno necemo napraviti niti radimo* ni apricot ni ja. niti na forumu niti u rl. ne zato sto je *nesiguran* i samo za odabrane, nego zato sto *u hrvatskoj nije reguliran zakonom*, nema strucnih primalja, nije rijesena logistika i podjela odgovornosti.


Prva stranica ovog topica:




> propagirat ću porod kod kuće...

----------


## Felix

ali ja ne mislim da su protivnice legalnog asistiranog poroda kod kuce zadrte, rigidne, itd itd.
meni je sasvim ok to da ti _osobno_ to smatras opasnim i losim i da ti _osobno_ to ne bi ucinila niti ikome preporucila. to je sasvim u redu. nemam nikakvih losih misli o tebi ni ostalima niti te drugacije gledam zato sto se ne slazemo.  :Smile:  
naprosto polazimo od potpuno razlicitih premisa.

i ja bih jako, jako voljela da rasprava o kucnom porodu ode na neku visu razinu, da konstruktivno raspravljamo, ali uvidjela sam da je nemoguce. sve se svodi na vracanje u srednji vijek i bok...

----------


## Felix

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a sto se tice *preporucivanja* poroda kod kuce, *to sigurno necemo napraviti niti radimo* ni apricot ni ja. niti na forumu niti u rl. ne zato sto je *nesiguran* i samo za odabrane, nego zato sto *u hrvatskoj nije reguliran zakonom*, nema strucnih primalja, nije rijesena logistika i podjela odgovornosti.
> 
> 
> Prva stranica ovog topica:
> 
> 
> ...


poprilicno sam sigurna da apricot nije mislila na propagiranje poroda kod kuce u nasim uvjetima (sto nazalost nije navela pa ispada drugacije). nadam se da ce se javiti.

takodjer mislim da je cesta na ovom forumu pogresna upotreba (nehotice) rijeci podrzavati i propagirati, cesto ih mijesamo iako imaju razlicito znacenje.

ali ovo je dokaz da i mi moramo paziti kako pisemo, pa hvala na upozorenju  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

Ja potpuno podržavam porod kod kuće. Smatrala bi se licemjernom (ja sebe, osobno) da podražavam samo onaj izbor koji je meni prihvatljiv. Dakle, ako se zalažem za elektivni carski, naravno da se zalažem za porod kod kuće. Svim srcem. I mislim da žene koje se za to odluče ne moraju dokazivati patološki strah od bolničkog poroda.

----------


## Felix

to mi je drago cuti  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

> to mi je drago cuti


Nadam se da ću i ja od tebe, kao Voditeljice Poroda u Udruzi, čuti sličan stav o elektivnom carskom. Edukacija i demokracija   :Smile:

----------


## Felix

mozda jednom, tko zna! ljudi se mijenjaju  :Wink:  (ali to sto cu ja promijeniti ili necu svoj stav nema veze s time hoce li se mijenjati i stav udruge i ono sto mi propagiramo).

----------


## Deaedi

> mozda jednom, tko zna! ljudi se mijenjaju  (ali to sto cu ja promijeniti ili necu svoj stav nema veze s time hoce li se mijenjati i stav udruge i ono sto mi propagiramo).


Pa cuj, ljudi cine udrugu, a ne obratno.

----------


## Felix

ali ja sam samo jedna (i zasad nepreobracena  :Wink:  ) i mislim da jedina od porodnicarki imam iole mekan stav prema el.cr bez m.i., tako da...

----------


## Anvi

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> to mi je drago cuti 
> 
> 
> Nadam se da ću i ja od tebe, kao *Voditeljice Poroda u Udruzi*, čuti sličan stav o elektivnom carskom. Edukacija i demokracija


Kaj se može doć rodit u Rodu?   :Teletubbies:  

Nemoj da mi neko veli da sam vadila iz konteksta.

----------


## apricot

zapravo je sve krenulo od pogrešno odabrane riječi; neću propagirati nego podržavati.

----------


## Deaedi

> Kaj se može doć rodit u Rodu?   
> 
> Nemoj da mi neko veli da sam vadila iz konteksta.


Zašto ne, pa ima Roda svoju kuću   :Laughing:

----------


## Deaedi

> zapravo je sve krenulo od pogrešno odabrane riječi; neću propagirati nego podržavati.


Nije, vjeruj mi...Puno je dublje...

----------


## apricot

mislila sam na svoju upetljanost u ovaj topic.
obično se ne javljam...

Anvi, riječ "Porod" je napisana velikim slovom, radi se o projektu.
Ne možeš doći roditi u Rodu, ali se možeš doći educirati; imamo odličnu brošuru.

----------


## cvijeta73

sa stavom od apricot, uopće nemam problema - jasan je ko dan.
problem mi je jedino u ovome - pravo na izbor, dok se taj izbor ne odnosi na elektivni carski rez.  :/ 
a i taj stav razumijem *ako*  istraživanja i statistike govore o više komplikacija kod takvog načina poroda nego kod poroda u kući. jednakih, urednih trudnoća.

----------


## Deaedi

> saproblem mi je jedino u ovome - pravo na izbor, dok se taj izbor ne odnosi na elektivni carski rez.  :/ 
> a i taj stav razumijem *ako*  istraživanja i statistike govore o više komplikacija kod takvog načina poroda nego kod poroda u kući. jednakih, urednih trudnoća.


Ali, tko je taj vrhovni autoritet da procijeni istraživanja i statisitke. Pa valjda rodilja, a ne netko umjesto nje.

----------


## Anvi

> Anvi, riječ "Porod" je napisana velikim slovom, radi se o projektu.
> Ne možeš doći roditi u Rodu, ali se možeš doći educirati; imamo odličnu brošuru.


Educirati za _porodničarku_?   :Grin:

----------


## yaya

> problem mi je jedino u ovome - pravo na izbor, dok se taj izbor ne odnosi na elektivni carski rez.  :/


To sam i ja napisala, podržavati pravo žene na izbor ali samo onaj koji meni odgovara  :/ selektivna demokracija. Deaedi, cvijeta potpis

----------


## Deaedi

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Anvi, riječ "Porod" je napisana velikim slovom, radi se o projektu.
> Ne možeš doći roditi u Rodu, ali se možeš doći educirati; imamo odličnu brošuru.
> 
> 
> Educirati za _porodničarku_?


Mogu i ja doci   :Grin:   ?

----------


## Felix

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> saproblem mi je jedino u ovome - pravo na izbor, dok se taj izbor ne odnosi na elektivni carski rez.  :/ 
> a i taj stav razumijem *ako*  istraživanja i statistike govore o više komplikacija kod takvog načina poroda nego kod poroda u kući. jednakih, urednih trudnoća.
> 
> 
> Ali, tko je taj vrhovni autoritet da procijeni istraživanja i statisitke. Pa valjda rodilja, a ne netko umjesto nje.


mozda *medicinska struka*?  :Wink:  
jer za elektivni carski moraju biti zadovoljene neke stvari, recimo medicinska etika. sto u ovom slucaju nije.

----------


## Deaedi

> mozda medicinska struka?  
> jer za elektivni carski moraju biti zadovoljene neke stvari, recimo medicinska etika. sto u ovom slucaju nije.


Medicinska struka - pa koliko mi je poznato, struka je jedan od najvecih protivnika poroda u kuci, zar ne?

----------


## krumpiric

eto, ja sam PROTIV poroda doma, ja sam za "kuće za rađanje" iliti humana rodilišta koja ne izgledaju ko klaonice i nisu konektirana za bolnice i patologije, nego samostalna.

Pa nisam još dobila izgon iz Udruge. Zasad  :Grin:  

Kakvo jednoumlje?

----------


## Felix

u nekim zemljama da (recimo kod nas, ili amerika - njihovi porodi su jos interventniji nego nasi, ako je to uopce moguce; s jedne strane se protive porodu kod kuce - ali je legalan i postoje neke primalje koje tako rade - a s druge strane imaju zabrinjavajuci mortalitet majki i beba i postotak carskih preko 30%), u nekima ne (npr naravno nizozemska, skandinavija itd), dok na svjetskom nivou - WHO - definitivno stoje na strani poroda kod kuce i prema smanjenju postotaka carskih rezova.

----------


## štrigica

> eto, ja sam PROTIV poroda doma, ja sam za "kuće za rađanje" iliti humana rodilišta koja ne izgledaju ko klaonice i nisu konektirana za bolnice i patologije, nego samostalna.


ovo bi bilo prekrasno... nekakva stručna podrška ako ti zatreba - inače sam voziš po svoju... 

eto to bi i ja... upravo sam formirala mišljenje oko poroda...   :Love:

----------


## Deaedi

Osim toga, zar se zalazete upravo kontra struci, da je rodilja kompetentnija odluciti o vrsti i tijeku svog poroda  :/

----------


## Deaedi

> Osim toga, zar se zalazete upravo kontra struci, da je rodilja kompetentnija odluciti o vrsti i tijeku svog poroda  :/


tipfeler: *ne* zalazete

----------


## Felix

zasto pitas kad znas odgovor? o svemu ovome smo vec stoput raspravljale...

rodilja je jedina ovlastena donositi odluke o sebi i svom djetetu, dakle i porodu. dok god nije u zivotnoj opasnosti, struka *ne moze i ne smije* natjerati ju na neku intervenciju koju ona ne zeli (to sto je to drugacije u praksi je druga stvar). prisutna je razlika izmedju informiranog donosenja odluka o prihvacanju ili neprihvacanju predlozenih intervencija, i apsolutnog odlucivanja o tijeku poroda.

dakle, rodilja moze odbiti drip, ali ga ne moze traziti. sto je tu nejasno?

----------


## koryanshea

mješaš who i slične autoritete i domaće "stručnjake", koji nisu baš u toku sa najnovijim saznanjima o porodu...

----------


## koryanshea

(odgovarala sam deaedi, valjda se to vidi  :Smile:  )

----------


## Deaedi

> dakle, rodilja moze odbiti drip, ali ga ne moze traziti. sto je tu nejasno?


Puno toga - kako možeš biti kompetentan odbiti, ali ne i tražiti  :shock:

----------


## Deaedi

> mješaš who i slične autoritete i domaće "stručnjake", koji nisu baš u toku sa najnovijim saznanjima o porodu...


Naći doktori su jako dobri stručnjaci. Ništa lošiji od nekih vani. Gdje je postotak elektivnih carskih puno veći. WHO je organizacija izvan RL.

----------


## cvijeta73

> podržavati pravo žene na izbor ali samo onaj koji meni odgovara  :/ selektivna demokracija.


pa da. i zato je meni skroz ok ovo što piše felix, i ovo za što se roda zalaže. i nemam, kao štrigica, izgrađen osobni stav o tome, ali ne isključujem da bi se moj stav mogao i poklopiti s stavom od felix. 

jedino, to nikako ne mogu nazvati - pravo na izbor. a sintagmu "pravo na informirani izbor" bi stvarno trebalo izbaciti iz upotrebe.  :/

----------


## Felix

dakle, *od rodilje se ne trazi da bude kompetentna i donosi medicinske odluke*. od med. osoblja se trazi da predlozi moguce intervencije, iznese prednosti i rizike, i rodilja donosi odluku, nadajmo se informiranu.

glede stavova lijecnika prema porodu kod kuce, stanje je naravno saroliko. krovna svjetska organizacija - WHO- ima jasan stav podrske prema asist. porodu kod kuce. med. organizacije pojedinih zemalja imaju malo sarolikije stavove. zatim timovi po pojedinim bolnicama u pojedinim drzavama imaju jos sarolikije stavove. na kraju, kad dodjemo do pojedinih pripadnika med. osoblja, dolazimo da ekstrema, od onih koji bi da sve zene radjaju elektivno carski, do onih koji bi da sve zene radjaju kod kuce.

ali svi bi, usprkos tome, trebali slijediti sluzbene stavove struke. a to je ono sto sam prvo napisala, dakle stav WHO-a.

----------


## Felix

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> dakle, rodilja moze odbiti drip, ali ga ne moze traziti. sto je tu nejasno?
> 
> 
> Puno toga - kako možeš biti kompetentan odbiti, ali ne i tražiti  :shock:


kompetentan postajes tako da ti med. osoblje objasni i razjasni sve neodumice glede ponudjene intervencije. koje su prednosti, rizici, alternative i sto ako se ne ucini nista. isto kao kad ides zubaru ili nekom drugom. kao sto ti zubar nece izvaditi zdrav zub samo zato sto ti to zelis, tako ti nece napraviti neku intervenciju samo zato sto ti to zelis (bar ne u idealnom svijetu i na papiru zakona).

nitko ne kaze da bi zene trebale radjati samo s doktoratom iz ginekologije i primaljstva, ili da zene same po sebi znaju sve o intervencijama u porodu.

----------


## Sanja

> dakle, rodilja moze odbiti drip, *ali ga ne moze traziti*. sto je tu nejasno?


U vezi traženja: Felix, drugo sam dijete rodila u normalnoj, državnoj bolnici u Austriji (znači, ne u kući za porode niti u privatnoj klinici).

Pitali su me što želim: prirodan porod, epiduralnu, carski ili čak indukciju.

Recimo, ako im dođe žena i kaže da želi da joj se dijete rodi točno određenog datuma (recimo, zbog numeroloških razloga   :Rolling Eyes:  ), oni ju ne smiju odbiti, jedino se dogovore hoće li joj napraviti indukciju ili carski. Točno tim riječima mi je objasnio moj doktor.

Znači, po zakonu možeš tražiti što god želiš, sve dok tvoje i bebino zdravlje nije ugroženo.

----------


## Anci

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zapravo je sve krenulo od pogrešno odabrane riječi; neću propagirati nego podržavati.
> 
> 
> Nije, vjeruj mi...Puno je dublje...


Ovo me podsjeća na lekciju o uzrocima i povodima 1. svj. ratu   :Laughing:  

Sanja, nisam za ovo znala...

----------


## cvijeta73

> krumpiric prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> eto, ja sam PROTIV poroda doma, ja sam za "kuće za rađanje" iliti humana rodilišta koja ne izgledaju ko klaonice i nisu konektirana za bolnice i patologije, nego samostalna.
> 
> 
> ovo bi bilo prekrasno... nekakva stručna podrška ako ti zatreba - inače sam voziš po svoju... 
> 
> eto to bi i ja... upravo sam formirala mišljenje oko poroda...


ako je pitanje osobnog stava - i ja bih ovako.

i, osobno, nisam kao deaedi, pristalica prava na izbor. osobno. jer po meni, pravo na izbor bi bilo da možeš roditi: s dripom, bez dripa, s epid, bez epid., na carski, u vodi, bez ikoga, s nekim, u kući, u bolnici itd.

felix, čitam pažljivo tvoje postove i ne razumijem zašto žena koja se informirala o svemu, odnosno npr. njen ginekolog ju je informirao o svim posljedicama vezanim uz neki način poroda, ne može izabrati drip da rodi brže ili carski rez ako tako želi?

ne kažem da je to ono što bi roda trebala propagirati, mislim da se vaš stav oko teme vezane uz porode i uklapa u vašu viziju - ali, to nikako nije pravo na izbor.

----------


## štrigica

meni se isto čini da bi pravo na izbor trebalo uključivati sve moguće opcije, ako je stvarno pravo na izbor...

neki biraju prilično  :shock: načine za sex, one  koji meni ne bi pali na pamet u milijun godina a ne bi ih ni prakticirala, edukaciji usprkos (npr. sado-mazo)... takav sex je bolan i ovo i ono (iz mog kuta gledano) pa ga ljudi svejedno biraju - pravo na izbor...

drip, epiziotomija, brijanje, klistiranje itd. mene podsjećaju na sado mazo sex- pa tko voli nek izvoli - pravo na izbor je tu  

netko čitav život obožava more - neka rodi u vodi... netko se boji otvorenog prostora - neka rodi u kapunjeri... nekome ne paše zatvoren prostor -neka rodi na livadi...

ponešto sam iskarikirala ali valjda su svi razumili poantu...

----------


## anchie76

> felix, čitam pažljivo tvoje postove i ne razumijem zašto žena koja se informirala o svemu, odnosno npr. njen ginekolog *ju je informirao o svim posljedicama vezanim uz neki način poroda*, ne može izabrati drip da rodi brže ili carski rez ako tako želi?


Pa moze.  Tako bi idealno izgledalo to pravo na izbor - da zena ima zna sve prednosti i nedostatke, pa onda neka izabere. Samo sto kod nas to tako na zalost ne funkcionira.  

Nasa udruga je odlucila promovirati nacin poroda za koji smatra da je najbolji i za majku i dijete.  Ako nekome to nije ok nacin poroda, i to je ok.  Postoje majke kojima je.  Bitno je da se moze izabrati, i bitno je da znaju koji su rizici koji su vezani uz drip itd.  Jer kod nas nazalost skoro pa nitko ne govori o tome osim nas  :/

----------


## koryanshea

> Naći doktori su jako dobri stručnjaci. Ništa lošiji od nekih vani. Gdje je postotak elektivnih carskih puno veći.


pa šta mi to znači, kad je standardna praksa u našim rodilištima waaaay behind onoga što who preporuča da je najbolje? i što je moguće prakticirati??

----------


## summer

Meni je apsurdno *pravo na izbor* ogranicavati time koji je od tih izbora sigurniji ili manje siguran. 

Jasna mi je Rodina namjera, i za sto se zalaze, ali to za mene onda nije podrzavanje prava na izbor, ma koliko se trudili objasniti da jeste.

----------


## kahna

Razumije se poanta štrigica.

Uopće ne razumijem potrebu ovako nadugo i naširoko razglabati o tome da se ženama da pravo izbora.
Da same izaberu što i kako žele.
Nije mi jasno od kuda vam snaga i volje za vječita prepucavanja (čitaj izazivanja od strane jednih i nevjerovatna strpljivost i volja drugih, za tisučiti put objašnjavati jedno te isto samo drugim riječima, nebi li ovaj prvi napokon stvarno pročitao i shvatio što ovaj drugi govori).

Ja sam osobno isfrustrirana takvim napadima i namjernim pikanjima i iskrivljivanjima tuđih riječi.
Imam doma jednog koji od onoga što ja kežem čuje/prevede si ono što ON želi čuti, i svaki moji daljnji pokušaji da objasnim što sam htjela reći su uzaludni jer on NE ŽELI ČUTI.

Prema tome Deaedi - ako ne želiš da ti se iz konteksta vade riječi i prekreču - zašto ti to drugima radiš? (ne da mi se citirati sada).
I zašto se uporno vrtiš u krug i izazivaš toliko strpljivu forumsku masu da ti uporno i iznova objašnjava kao prvašiču ono što i sama znaš i kužiš, a samo se praviš da ne kužiš i izazivaš:? 

Felix   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   svaka čast na volji, strpljivosti, edukaciji, znanju i još koječemu   :Heart:  
U potpunosti se slažem sa svime što si rekla i divim ti se.
I zato ću te "jednoumno" potpisati  :Grin: 
Zbog takvih kao što si ti - neke stvari se mjenjaju, a neke će se sigurno promjenjiti na bolje.


Anchie76- lijepo rečeno.
O tome se tu (a i na sto drugih tema) raspravlja i izvrče nadugo i naširoko, a ti si to tako lijepo sročila.   :Klap: 

koryanshea* X*

----------


## anchie76

> Meni je apsurdno *pravo na izbor* ogranicavati time koji je od tih izbora sigurniji ili manje siguran. 
> 
> Jasna mi je Rodina namjera, i za sto se zalaze, ali to za mene onda nije podrzavanje prava na izbor, ma koliko se trudili objasniti da jeste.


Pa zar pravo na izbor ne ukljucuje da imas sve i ispravne informacije o tom potencijalnom izboru pa da mozes donijeti odluku na osnovu tih info?

I zar nije problem s nasim sistemom sto ti ne daje nikakve info o tom izboru?  Ne da biras drip, oni ti ga uvale i ne kazu ti sto ti se moze desiti, i jos xy takvih drugih stvari.

----------


## kahna

> Meni je apsurdno *pravo na izbor* ogranicavati time koji je od tih izbora sigurniji ili manje siguran. 
> 
> Jasna mi je Rodina namjera, i za sto se zalaze, ali to za mene onda nije podrzavanje prava na izbor, ma koliko se trudili objasniti da jeste.


Pa tko tu što ograničava (opet se riječi izvrću i interpretiraju krivo).
Riječ je o EDUKACIJI o jednom i drugom - pa neka onda odlučuju - ali s informacijama, a ne napamet.

----------


## krumpiric

potpis kahni. Iako načelno JESAM za pravo na izbor, neizmjerno je bitno da bude INFORMIRAN....u suprotnom eto anarhije za koju ćemo biti same krive.

----------


## cvijeta73

> summer prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni je apsurdno *pravo na izbor* ogranicavati time koji je od tih izbora sigurniji ili manje siguran. 
> 
> Jasna mi je Rodina namjera, i za sto se zalaze, ali to za mene onda nije podrzavanje prava na izbor, ma koliko se trudili objasniti da jeste.
> 
> 
> Pa zar pravo na izbor ne ukljucuje da imas sve i ispravne informacije o tom potencijalnom izboru pa da mozes donijeti odluku na osnovu tih info?
> ...


sve je to točno. al' dok roda ne podržava one žene koje žele roditi elektivnim carskim, roda ne podržava pravo na izbor načina poroda. 
nego pravo na informiranost, pravo na humaniji pristup itd. i što ima loše u tome? ništa. 
kao što roda ne podržava pravo na odabir načina hranjenja djeteta. i opet sve 5.

----------


## Felix

sad smo se zapetljale u dosta toga: sto je najbolji porod, koja prava imamo kao ljudi i kao pacijenti, dokle ide odgovornost pacijenta a dokle med. osoblja. mislim da je to podrucje komplicirano i sklisko i za strucnjake, ne samo za nas.

*WHO kaze: najsigurniji za majku i dijete je neinterventan prirodan fizioloski porod od pocetka do kraja.* za veliku vecinu zena, takav porod ce zavrsiti s idealnim ishodom i po maku i po dijete (za razliku od aktivno vodjenih poroda popularnih u bolnicama). to bi med. struka trebala postivati i to je ono sto roda propagira.

moram priznati da ne znam kako je u drugim zemljama rijeseno to pravo pacijenta na izbor - kod nas je ovako kako sam navela. dakle moze se odbiti predlozena intervencija ali ne moze se traziti (iako, naravno, u praksi to izgleda bitno drugacije). zato mi je zanimljivo ovo sto kaze sanja - mozes li molim te provjeriti kako je tamo s elektivnim carskim bez med. indikacija? ne u smislu prakse (jer u praksi uopce ne sumnjam da je moguc, kao i kod nas), nego zakonskih odredbi?

u svakom slucaju vrijedi ovo: odredjen izbor si napravila vec samim time sto si odabrala gdje ces roditi (i s kim, primaljom ili lijecnikom). ako si otisla u centar za porode ili odlucila roditi doma, automatski prihvacas da nema epiduralne i da ces se s boli nositi na prirodniji nacin. ako ti to nije opcija, otici ces u bolnicu gdje znas da ce ti ponuditi epiduralnu (u idealnim uvjetima, nakon sto ti objasne prednosti i rizike). dakle, vec time imas pravo na izbor.

drip, kao i ostale intervencije, ne bi zapravo smio ulaziti u pravo na izbor, jer ima svoje ozbiljne nuspojave i rizike. to sto se kod nas (i u americi) dijeli sakom i kapom je sasvim druga stvar.

mogu povuci paralelu s dojenjem: roda ni u kom slucaju ne zeli prisiliti sve majke da doje. to je nemoguce. naravno da ce neke odluciti suprotno. mi zelimo da ih ima sto manje, a to zelimo provesti edukacijom i promjenom javne svijesti o dojenju. dakle, mi jesmo za izbor - iako to nije pravi izbor, jer adaptirano je daleko losije od dojenja, to opet je izbor jer nitko ne moze prisiliti zenu da ucini protiv svoje odluke.

----------


## štrigica

> Pa zar pravo na izbor ne ukljucuje da imas sve i i*spravne* informacije o tom potencijalnom izboru pa da mozes donijeti odluku na osnovu tih info?
> 
> I zar nije problem s nasim sistemom sto ti ne daje nikakve info o tom izboru?  Ne da biras drip, oni ti ga uvale i ne kazu ti sto ti se moze desiti, i jos xy takvih drugih stvari.


pa ako pogledaš splitsko rodilište do zadnjeg doktora će te savjetovat da je drip i epi ispravan izbor....  :/ 
i onda se zavrtimo u krug... tko smatra da je nešto ispravno a tko ne... možda najprijatniji ginić na svijetu, kojeg obožavaš i smatraš da je prekrasna osoba itd, smatra da je invazivni porod najbolja stvar na svijetu... 
i sad se nađeš u nebranom grožđu - cure s foruma kažu da je divotica rodit bez dodataka a tvoj najmiliji doktor (kojeg znaš lice u lice i on te poznaje do u dubinu   :Grin:  ) ti kaže da su to neka nova shvaćanja koja ti možeš prihvatiti ali on ti eto ne bi savjetovao jer se zna da rezanje međice spriječava kasnije spuštanje maternice i ispadanje mokraćnog mjehura... 
i onda ti, ustrašena jer vjeruješ svom doktoru koji te vodi od srednje škole - koji ti je dao SVOJU ISPRAVNU informaciju, odeš i kažeš oću da me izrežete, iskrojite, nadrogirate i nadripirate i sve ostalo što ide u kompletan tretman...

sve je stvar shvaćanja ovog Ispravnog...

ja i dalje glasam za kuću za porode  :D

----------


## Felix

> Meni je apsurdno *pravo na izbor* ogranicavati time koji je od tih izbora sigurniji ili manje siguran. 
> 
> Jasna mi je Rodina namjera, i za sto se zalaze, ali to za mene onda nije podrzavanje prava na izbor, ma koliko se trudili objasniti da jeste.


*da li bi, po tebi, pravo na lijecenje tvog djeteta ukljucivalo i odluku koji antibiotik da uzme?* ili samo odluku hoce li uzeti antibiotik ili ne? 

shvacas li razliku? nije mala. jedno je odabirati prirodne metode, npr odabrati hoces li hodati u porodu ili skakati na lopti; drugo je da odlucujes koje ces lijekove i koliko ih uzimati. nije na tebi da to odredjujes, nego samo odaberes hoces li ili ne, prema preporuci i objasnjenju lijecnika.

----------


## summer

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  summer prvotno napisa
> ...


Ajde da me je netko shvatio. Pravo na izbor je pravo na izbor, tocka, a ne na izbore koji nam se iz nekih razloga svidjaju, ne svidjaju, sigurni su, nisu sigurni...

----------


## Sanja

> zato mi je zanimljivo ovo sto kaze sanja - mozes li molim te provjeriti kako je tamo s elektivnim carskim bez med. indikacija? ne u smislu prakse (jer u praksi uopce ne sumnjam da je moguc, kao i kod nas), nego zakonskih odredbi?


Trenutno nemam vremena za ozbiljnije guglanje, nadam se da ti nije hitno. (Inače, već dugo sam u Zg, tako da mogu tražiti samo po netu, kao i svi vi.)

Nekako mislim da mi liječnik u državnoj bolnici ne bi ponudio nešto što je protuzakonito, znajući da se u Austriji drži do zakona. Za privatne klinike sam čula da imaju osjetno viši broj elektivnih carskih, što je svugdje tako i mislim da nije potrebno neko dodatno objašnjenje.

Moram reći da meni uz ponudu različitih načina poroda nije došla nikakva informacija - možda zato što nisam bila prvorotka  :? , a možda i zato što sam u startu rekla da bih željela prirodni porod + kadu.  :?  Ne znam. Da sam rekla da želim carski ili indukciju, možda bi me informirali, no sad mogu samo nagađati o tome.

----------


## Felix

*strigice*, ja pricam o manje-vise idealnim uvjetima u kojima lijecnici ne slijede svoje (ograniceno) iskustvo i rutinu, nego se ravnaju prema preporukama svoje krovne organizacije. nesto cemu tezimo, sto bi trebalo biti. nema smisla govoriti o praksi jer onda svi skupa mozemo sjest i plakat :/ 

da postoji *pravilnik za skrb pri porodu*, a trebao bi postojati na nivou hr, ne bi bilo takvih situacija, jer bi doktor MORAO postupiti prema pravilniku. a buduci da bi taj pravilnik MORAO biti radjen na temelju najnovijih znanstvenih spoznaja, nema sanse da bi ukljucivao drip i epi kao rutinu i pozeljne postupke, nego upravo ovo sto roda propagira.

----------


## Felix

> Ajde da me je netko shvatio. Pravo na izbor je pravo na izbor, tocka, a ne na izbore koji nam se iz nekih razloga svidjaju, ne svidjaju, sigurni su, nisu sigurni...


kao sto rekoh u gornjem postu, pravo na izbor ima svoju granicu. ne zato sto to roda tako hoce, nego zato sto medicina ima svoja pravila. ti sigurno neces svom pedijatru reci da li da ti djetetu da klavocin ili ospen. da li ti je time uskraceno tvoje pravo na odluku o lijecenju tvog djeteta (sto je je garantirano zakonom)?

----------


## cvijeta73

onda, felix, hoćemo li se jednoumno složiti da roda ne propagira pravo na izbor oko načina poroda ili ne?   :Grin:

----------


## Felix

> Trenutno nemam vremena za ozbiljnije guglanje, nadam se da ti nije hitno. (Inače, već dugo sam u Zg, tako da mogu tražiti samo po netu, kao i svi vi.)
> 
> Nekako mislim da mi liječnik u državnoj bolnici ne bi ponudio nešto što je protuzakonito, znajući da se u Austriji drži do zakona. Za privatne klinike sam čula da imaju osjetno viši broj elektivnih carskih, što je svugdje tako i mislim da nije potrebno neko dodatno objašnjenje.
> 
> Moram reći da meni uz ponudu različitih načina poroda nije došla nikakva informacija - možda zato što nisam bila prvorotka  :? , a možda i zato što sam u startu rekla da bih željela prirodni porod + kadu.  :?  Ne znam. Da sam rekla da želim carski ili indukciju, možda bi me informirali, no sad mogu samo nagađati o tome.


ne znam ni ja, svakako bi me zanimalo. mozda seni zna vise o tome.
jedna je stvar sto si birala kadu i bez intervencija - to je tvoje pravo, naravno. vjerujem (nadam se) da bi ti izlozili rizike da si htjela carski ili drip (dakle intervencije).

----------


## Felix

> onda, felix, hoćemo li se jednoumno složiti da roda ne propagira pravo na izbor oko načina poroda ili ne?


tesko je to reci. 

razumijem da, prema nekima od vas gledano, mi ne propagiramo pravo na potpun izbor glede poroda.

s druge strane, buduci da prema pravilima (moderne) medicine koja gleda prirodni porod kao najbolji nacin, intervencije u porodu rodilja ionako *ne bi smjela dobiti bez medicinskih indikacija*, koliko god to zeljela, ne vidim problema.

odgovorite mi na moje pitanje o antibioticima, jer me zanima da li i tu smatrate da nije postojalo pravo na izbor?

da li smatrate da vas lijecnik mora poslusati ako mu dodjete i npr trazite da vam odsijece ruku?

jer ako ne, ne postuje vase pravo na izbor. u cemu je razlika?

----------


## Sanja

> vjerujem (nadam se) da bi ti izlozili rizike da si htjela carski ili drip (dakle intervencije).


Pa i ja se nadam, ali sad više nema načina da saznam.

Evo, ako imaš vremena za listanje zakona:

http://www.jusline.at/sachverstaendiger.html

Nadam se da Seni ili Zorana imaju konkretne podatke.  :Smile:

----------


## štrigica

> nema smisla govoriti o praksi jer onda svi skupa mozemo sjest i plakat :/


a baš... 

samo sam htjela podjetiti na to kako stvari stoje... oni koji su pročitali moju priču s poroda znaju da sam ja postupila kao što sam napisala u zadnjem postu (2. porod)... 
ja sam, ustrašena prvim porodom, drugi put sve odradila doma i došla u rodilište samo na izgon... jea, rajt... 
doktor kojem ja i dalje vjerujem jer je postupio kako treba što se tiče održavanja trudnoće mi je savjetovao da prokinemo vodenjak (na što sam pristala jer  vodenjak nikako puknit sam od sebe nakon xy sati) i da će mi uključit drip jer  drip poboljšava skupljanje maternice nakon poroda - drip  mene više ne može dovest do ludila u trudovima (jer sam sasvim otvorena i nema me više šta bolit) ali će mi ubrzat stiskanje maternice... i ja prihvatila jer sam mu vjerovala... 

napominjem da tada nisam znala za rodu niti sam bila pretjerano informirana o dripu... pogon mi je bila vlastita intuicija a ona mi je govorila da u tom trenutku zaista trebam dozvoliti prokidanje vodenjaka i drip...

----------


## Sanja

> da postoji *pravilnik za skrb pri porodu*, a trebao bi postojati na nivou hr, ne bi bilo takvih situacija, jer bi doktor MORAO postupiti prema pravilniku.


S ovim se posve slažem, medicinska struka bi trebala sastaviti pravilnik kako bi se izbjeglo trenutno sasvim kaotično stanje.

----------


## Felix

strigice, znamo kako stvari stoje, citamo price s poroda na forumu :/ 

voljela bih da rasprava ne ode u prepricavanje vlastitih prica s poroda i komentiranje sadasnje prakse, ako moze  :Smile:   mislim da smo dovoljno razmahale temu raspravom o pravima rodilja i med. etikom.

----------


## ronin

> razumijem da, prema nekima od vas gledano, mi ne propagiramo pravo na potpun izbor glede poroda.
> 
> s druge strane, buduci da prema pravilima (moderne) medicine koja gleda prirodni porod kao najbolji nacin, intervencije u porodu rodilja ionako *ne bi smjela dobiti bez medicinskih indikacija*, koliko god to zeljela, ne vidim problema.


kako onda točno definirati pravo na izbor?

da imamo pravo odlučiti gdje ćemo roditi?

da imamo pravo odbiti intervencije?

...i to je to?

to je za mene parcijalan izbor

----------


## ina33

> odgovorite mi na moje pitanje o antibioticima, jer me zanima da li i tu smatrate da nije postojalo pravo na izbor?
> 
> da li smatrate da vas lijecnik mora poslusati ako mu dodjete i npr trazite da vam odsijece ruku?
> 
> jer ako ne, ne postuje vase pravo na izbor. u cemu je razlika?


Antibiotici - nisam sigurna da sam ga baš skužila, ali može se razgovarati i o pijenju/nepijenju i o vrsti antibiotika, npr. ako je dijete alergično, već dobivalo taj antibiotik i nije djelovao i sl. (pretpostavljam - nisam još bila u prilici, dijete mi je malo, ali ovako sam za sebe).

Ovo sa odsijecanjem ruke - ipak je stvar suptilnija od toga jer postoje razlike od npr. odsijecanja viška kože na grudima i trbuhu u sklopu estetske kirgurgije (legalno, ajmo reć' i koristi estetici, a višak kože nema funkciju), od toga da bi netko nekome odsjekao ruku - mislim da to ne bi niti u Americi dobili na zahtjev jer bi takav dr. imao problema s etičkim komisijama. E, a eleketivni carski nije odsijecanje ruke, po meni, a i indikacije za carski su od blagih do uklesanih u kamen (disproporcije, placenta previa ako se tako piše). Znači, nije crno-bijelo. Po meni, tu bi trebao postojat prostor za izbor (informirani). A, de facto (ako nije de iure, nisam sad proučavala), to se i događa ako liječnik zaključi da to ima smisla u slučaju konkretne žene i ako to žena iz nekog svog razloa gura. Treba bit nijansi, ne može crno-bijelo, jer je to život sam pokazao. Već postoji situacija i strategija bolnica da se smanji broj carskih i to mi je OK, ali neke žene će zbog ovog ili onog razloga na njemu završiti. A i prezentiranje informacija je bitno - recimo, kad se čitucka na temu carski - nalijeće se na ovaj ipak malo propagandistički članak (po mojoj ocjeni), kad se gleda prentalno testiranje - iskoči Yasminina priča. Stvar je u tome da je po meni nereprezentativno zastupljeno ono što se ipak (hvala Bogu) rijetko događa. To mogu shvatit u kontekstu toga da se takva informacija o tim petljavinama koje su se Yasmini dogodile ipak po defaultu ne dobivaju od vašeg socijalnog ginića next door, nego ako se baš ide ful raspitivati. Ali opet, tko načme temu - evo link na Yasmininu priču, moja je potreba ispričati i drugu stranu.

----------


## Felix

nisi stavila link  :Smile:  

slazem se da je tema osjetljiva, da je pitanje dokle dosezu stvarne a dokle dvojbene med. indikacije diskutabilno, da se i same indikacije mijenjaju...

uostalom, medicina nije egzaktna znanost.

ronin, sto bi po tebi bio izbor? da rodilja moze traziti sve, sto god hoce, lijekove kakve god hoce, u bilo kojoj dozi? jer sve drugo bi bilo krsenje prava na izbor, zar ne? gdje je po tebi granica?

ok, odsijecanje ruke je preekstreman slucaj. ajmo ovako. da li bi trudnica mogla traziti od lijecnika da joj prepise, npr taliomid, jer ona tako zeli i jer ima pravo na izbor u trudnoci i porodu?

pitanje s antibioticima i dalje stoji.

----------


## ina33

> nisi stavila link


Jesi na mene mislila? Evo linka:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2445

Na temi Amniocenteza da/ne, javi se netko prvi put i često naleti kao odgovor na svoje pitanje na link na ovu priču. Meni su a propos prenatalnog stvarno dobri linkovi Pol. Harni, pa ja onda linkam i njih, kao neku protutežu Yasmininoj priči i opišem kako je kod mene izgledalo. I oko amnio dosta ide preko PP-ova jerje to emotivno pitanje pa da se žene ne upetljavaju u ono "ja ne bih" ako im treba konkretan infać. Svhaćam ja da Rodina strategija (možda je pretenciozno reć' strateija, alo onako, look and feel, je ajmo reć anti-amnio), ali ja volim dat informaciju, nadam se da je dajem golu - koji su rizici da će postupak završit s belajem, kolike su stvarni rizici da će nalaz bit loš (onako kako sam shvatila doktora koji je meni to sve neemotivno objašnjavao) pa nek' žena to krčka u sebi i odluči.

----------


## cvijeta73

moram prvo proguglati (taliomid  :? ), pa ću ti onda odgovoriti   :Embarassed:

----------


## Felix

ma onaj lijek protiv mucnina koji se masovno prepisivao trudnicama tamo negdje prije pola stoljeca, pa su se pocele radjati deformirane bebe.

poanta je, gdje smatrate da je granica rodiljinog prava na izbor? jer nemoguce da je nema.

----------


## Deaedi

> Prema tome Deaedi - ako ne želiš da ti se iz konteksta vade riječi i prekreču - zašto ti to drugima radiš? (ne da mi se citirati sada).
> I zašto se uporno vrtiš u krug i izazivaš toliko strpljivu forumsku masu da ti uporno i iznova objašnjava kao prvašiču ono što i sama znaš i kužiš, a samo se praviš da ne kužiš i izazivaš:? 
> 
> Felix      svaka čast na volji, strpljivosti, edukaciji, znanju i još koječemu   
> U potpunosti se slažem sa svime što si rekla i divim ti se.
> I zato ću te "jednoumno" potpisati 
> Zbog takvih kao što si ti - neke stvari se mjenjaju, a neke će se sigurno promjenjiti na bolje.
> 
> 
> ...


kahna, najlakse je 

 :Naklon:  

a puno je teze argumentirano diskutirati. 

A upravo o   :Naklon:   i raspravljamo.

----------


## maria71

prije 30 tak godina se prepiusivao za smirenje u trudnoći,  kao posljedica -rođena su djeca bez udova ili sa oštećenim udovima



moram ovdje parafrazirati martu koja je napisala da sudjeluje u raspravama gdje su stavovi 120 stupnjeva u odnosu na njen

meni je recimo felixina retorika i stav na 180

----------


## maria71

oko elektivnog carskog

----------


## Deaedi

> ma onaj lijek protiv mucnina koji se masovno prepisivao trudnicama tamo negdje prije pola stoljeca, pa su se pocele radjati deformirane bebe.
> 
> poanta je, gdje smatrate da je granica rodiljinog prava na izbor? jer nemoguce da je nema.


Taliomid je nazalost jedan nedovoljno istestiran lijek, po meni ne znam koliko je relevantan za ovu raspravu, jer ce nas odvesti u ne znam kakve vode oko istrazivanja lijekova i sl.

Granica prava na izbor - tamo gdje tvoj izbor ugrozava tuđu egzistenciju ili tuđi izbor.

----------


## cvijeta73

> [ali ja volim dat informaciju, nadam se da je dajem golu - koji su rizici da će postupak završit s belajem, kolike su stvarni rizici da će nalaz bit loš (onako kako sam shvatila doktora koji je meni to sve neemotivno objašnjavao) pa nek' žena to krčka u sebi i odluči.


e, to bi se već moglo zvati pravo na izbor. 

a kad je jedina (ispravite me ako griješim, ali nisam tu previše informirana   :Grin:  ) priča vezana uz amniocitezu na portalu, priča od jasmine, onda ja ne bih rekla da roda propagira pravo na izbor.  :/ 

a kad je riječ o službenoj medicini i tu ja ne bih govorila o pravu na izbor - naravno, da imaš izbor odbiti nekakvu intervenciju, ali preporuka liječnika uvijek postoji. ako ti liječnik, nakon ustanovljene upale grla, prepiše antibiotike, odnosno npr. sumamed, onda se pravo na izbor ne očituje u tome da ti njegovu preporuku zanemariš i ne piješ prepisane antibiotike.
ne znam da li sam ispravno shvatila tvoje pitanje o antibioticima  :/ 

u svakom slučaju, mislim da roda, ali  i ovaj portal mogu biti ponosni na jako puno toga. ja bih rekla i na toleranciju nečijeg prava na drukčiji izbor - iako se čak niti s ovim puno forumašica neće složiti sa mnom. 

podržavanje prava na izbor (kod nekih tema kao što su - dojenje, porod, prenatalna dijagnostika), bojim se da ipak nije među stvarima koje odlikuje i udrugu i forum.

----------


## ronin

> nisi stavila link  
> 
> 
> ronin, sto bi po tebi bio izbor? da rodilja moze traziti sve, sto god hoce, lijekove kakve god hoce, u bilo kojoj dozi? jer sve drugo bi bilo krsenje prava na izbor, zar ne? gdje je po tebi granica?


ono što je u austrijskoj državnoj bolnici bilo ponuđeno Sanji.i tu je granica.

----------


## Felix

sad sam se vec malo pogubila u moru postova...  :Smile:  

cini mi se da bi trebalo odvojiti dvije stvari:

1. dokle seze rodiljin izbor glede medicinskih intervencija - odredjuje zakon o pravima pacijenata

2. kada lijecnici smiju primijeniti medicinske intervenije - odredjuje medicina, a lijecnici bi trebali slijediti (tj. pravilnik o skrbi pri normalnom porodu o kojem sam pricala).

upleli su se em razlicite prakse u razlicitim zemljama, em razlicita vidjenja normalnog poroda.

ne znam koji i kakav pravilnik imaju austrijski lijecnici, koliko ide u detalje. ali prema preporukama WHO, niti oni ne bi smjeli nuditi indukciju kao odabir rodilje. 

vidim da me se ne kuzi, ali ono sto stalno zelim naglasiti je da rodilja ne moze odredjivati koje i kakve lijekove ce dobiti. to bi trebala biti lijecnicka domena. jos lako s epiduralnom i sl, ali *ubrzavanje poroda i slicno, ako nema prave medicinske indikacije (a rijetko ima) donosi povecan rizik za majku i dijete i eticki svjestan lijecnik to ne bi smio uciniti.*

na stranu sad praksa u hrvatskoj, austriji, zapravo svim zemljama. govorimo o nekom idealnom slucaju, zar ne?

zasto smatrate da smijete sami birati indukciju u porodu (tj. lijekove), sto je istovjetno tome da sami birate vrstu i kolicinu antibiotika za svoje dijete? ima li vam to logike? meni nema. voljela bih da mi netko odgovori na upravo ovo pitanje.

ovo je moj zadnji post za danas. vidimo se sutra.

----------


## Felix

> a kad je riječ o službenoj medicini i tu ja ne bih govorila o pravu na izbor - naravno, da imaš izbor odbiti nekakvu intervenciju, ali preporuka liječnika uvijek postoji. ako ti liječnik, nakon ustanovljene upale grla, prepiše antibiotike, odnosno npr. sumamed, onda se pravo na izbor ne očituje u tome da ti njegovu preporuku zanemariš i ne piješ prepisane antibiotike.
> ne znam da li sam ispravno shvatila tvoje pitanje o antibioticima  :/


izgleda da nisi, jer ovo sto kazes mi je u potpunoj suprotnosti sa onim o potpunom pravu na izbor.

zasto su antibiotici jedno, a drip (koji je opasan i ima nuspojave) drugo? zasto antibiotike ne smijes traziti od lijecnika jer ti je eto tako doslo, a drip smatras da smijes? gdje je razlika?

----------


## ina33

> zasto smatrate da smijete sami birati indukciju u porodu (tj. lijekove), sto je istovjetno tome da sami birate vrstu i kolicinu antibiotika za svoje dijete? ima li vam to logike? meni nema. voljela bih da mi netko odgovori na upravo ovo pitanje.


Ja sam mislila da jesam - opet i to ovisi o informiranosti. Evo ga, ja sam sad, na primjer, kao ona loša posljedica carskog imala problema s mojom ešerihijom koja je kateterom gurnuta gore prema mjehuru i bubrezima. Pila sam brdo uroseptika i antibiotika, više-manje, u kontinuitetu od poroda (cura ima 6 mjeseci). Ešerihija je još tu. Ne mislim birat antibiotik, ali definitivno moj razgovor s mojom nefrologicom nije - ona: "pijte", a ja: "odbijam"! ili "pijte to i to", a ja "odbijam", nego razgovaramo što sam pila, pa surfam po netu, pa je pitam što misli o  ovome, što misli o onome. Ja imam dojam da se dogovaramo - ona kaže svoje stručno, ja svoje iskustveno dosad, pa mi odredi terapiju, sve uz pitanja i odgovore. Ovako ispada ko da liječnici i pacijenti vode ratove puškarajući preko onih nasipa, meni se čini da nas dvije razgovaramo - ona me pokušava izliječit, ali i ja u tome sudjelujem.

Ovako sam ja za sebe zaključila. Roda je zaključila da je vrijeme takvo, skoro pa ratni uvijet, da se treba stanje pokrenut, a da bi se pokrenulo treba bit unison u nekim stvarima. I kao takva mi je koristan antipod za infać koji dobijem od liječnika, na način da propitkujem, pa sam se dobro raspitala o svakoj stvari, koliko sam mogla dobit i shvatit. Ali, meni su najbitnije nijanse sivog pa neke stvari vidim i osjećam kao krajnosti, a cijelim svojim bićem sam za sredinu.

----------


## ronin

> Pitali su me što želim: prirodan porod, epiduralnu, carski ili čak indukciju.
> 
> Recimo, ako im dođe žena i kaže da želi da joj se dijete rodi točno određenog datuma (recimo, zbog numeroloških razloga   ), oni ju ne smiju odbiti, jedino se dogovore hoće li joj napraviti indukciju ili carski. Točno tim riječima mi je objasnio moj doktor.
> 
> Znači, po zakonu možeš tražiti što god želiš, sve dok tvoje i bebino zdravlje nije ugroženo.


citiram Sanjin post i ovo što je njoj ponuđeno smatram potpunim pravom na izbor

nikako ne vidim da je Sanja,ako je odabrala npr indukciju,mogla ići toliko daleko da se miješa u vrste i doze lijekova koje će dobiti...mislim da o tome odlučuju liječnici.pa mi pitanje o antibioticima gubi na smislu...ako ga odlučuješ popiti,liječnik,a ne pacijent,će odlučiti KOJI

uopće nije bitno moje mišljenje o tome je li bolji prirodan porod ili npr porod sekcijom...o izboru pričam cijelo vrijeme,a izbor nije izbor ako mi se  imputira što je bolje za mene...to ću valjda najbolje znati ja

----------


## sofke

bez da se itko vrijeđa, ali kod raspravljanja o medicinskim pitanjima (antibiotici, cijepljenja, medicinski postupci), pogotvo kod onih koji jako sigurno iznose svoje stavove, da li te osobe imaju veze s medicinom?

a ako nemaju, ne misle li da je opasno iznositi tvrdnje o koristi/štetnosti nečega za što nužno i nemaju najširu sliku?

----------


## ina33

> uopće nije bitno moje mišljenje o tome je li bolji prirodan porod ili npr porod sekcijom...o izboru pričam cijelo vrijeme,a izbor nije izbor ako mi se  imputira što je bolje za mene...to ću valjda najbolje znati ja


Vjerujem u ovo. Zato, nakon što su mi iskustva mikke i ostalih koje su rodile doma, podržavam i porod doma za onoga tko to želi, ako nema unaprijed nekih komplikaicja koje bi to sprječavale. Ali, vjerujem i da sam ja u stanju ocijenit (na temelju razgovora s dr-om ili više njih) što je najbolje za mene i što je moja prava odluka. Vjerujem da je to svaka žena više-manje u stanju, za svaku pojedinu temu - porod, prenatalnu, ishranu bebe i sl.

----------


## Anci

> ronin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> uopće nije bitno moje mišljenje o tome je li bolji prirodan porod ili npr porod sekcijom...o izboru pričam cijelo vrijeme,a izbor nije izbor ako mi se  imputira što je bolje za mene...to ću valjda najbolje znati ja
> 
> 
> Vjerujem u ovo. Zato, nakon što su mi iskustva mikke i ostalih koje su rodile doma, podržavam i porod doma za onoga tko to želi, ako nema unaprijed nekih komplikaicja koje bi to sprječavale. Ali, vjerujem i da sam ja u stanju ocijenit (na temelju razgovora s dr-om ili više njih) što je najbolje za mene i što je moja prava odluka. Vjerujem da je to svaka žena više-manje u stanju, za svaku pojedinu temu - porod, prenatalnu, ishranu bebe i sl.


hmm...
npr. ležiš u rađaoni, ginekologkaže da misli da neće ići, savjetuje carski, ali ti ipak ne bi...zamislila si roditi ovako   :Grin:  

ne biste poslušale savjet liječnika, odbile potpisati suglasnost za operaciju...?

----------


## cvijeta73

Felix, mislim da sam dobro shvatila tvoje pitanje o antibioticima jer sam u nastavku i napisala da - razlike nema /antibiotik, drip, WE/ - *ne mislim* da službena medicina daje nekakvo pravo na izbor. jer da je tako, onda bi ti doktor rekao - evo, možete piti antibiotike, ali možete se obratiti i homeopatu. rizici prvog su vam ovi, rizici drugog su vam ovi...pa vi odlučite sami. 

ja bih samo voljela da se vidi da niti roda takvo pravo na izbor NE daje. tolerancija nečijeg izbora - to DA.
ali - pravo na izbor - NE. 

jer da je tako, svjedoče i tekstovi na portalu koji pričaju jednu stranu priče.

i ponavljam, ne vidim ništa loše u tome. 

ne kužim gdje griješim u komentiranju pa nisam jasna  :?

----------


## AdioMare

Mislim da je lako zastupati pravo na izbor kada su sve ovce na broju i vuk sit.

Pitam se koja bi ostala rađati vođena intuicijom da njeno tijelo to može, ako joj liječnik kaže da mora na hitni carski, odnosno, ovo što Anči govori.

----------


## Deaedi

> bez da se itko vrijeđa, ali kod raspravljanja o medicinskim pitanjima (antibiotici, cijepljenja, medicinski postupci), pogotvo kod onih koji jako sigurno iznose svoje stavove, da li te osobe imaju veze s medicinom?
> 
> a ako nemaju, ne misle li da je opasno iznositi tvrdnje o koristi/štetnosti nečega za što nužno i nemaju najširu sliku?


Slažem se. To je jedan od razloga zašto svatko treba odlučiti za sebe.

----------


## ronin

Anci...u teoriji bi se moglo razglabati o tome bi/ne bi

al znaš kak to izgleda u praksi?evo kako je bilo na mom porodu prije dva tjedna,bez ikakve indukcije,sve s mojim trudovima(da sam rađala doma,ne bih sada sjedila i tipkala)

sve divno i krasno,prirodan porod,8 cm otvorena,kadli se maternica raspala ko kruška i dijete mi je ispalo u trbušnu šupljinu.nisu me pitali želim li carski,vozili su me na krevetu do sale brzinom svjetlosti,sestra mi je u sali tutnula papir da potpišem (jedva sam uspjela,toliko su joj se tresle ruke)...nije mi padalo na pamet da odbijem.Nisu se obukli u zelena odijela i nisu se oprali.Rez mi ide nakoso prema gore koliko je brzo rezano.Na maleckoj su proveli reanimaciju i dobili je natrag...a meni su vratili vjeru u naše liječnike.

zašto to pišem...hoću još jednom naglasiti da vjerujem u pravo na izbor ,kao što reče Sanja,dok ne ugrožavaš svoje zdravlje i zdravlje svoga djeteta...u optimalnim uvjetima,znači.Ako nešto pođe po zlu....liječnici odlučuju (i snose odgovornost.)

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ronin prvotno napisa
> ...


Ne, ja bi slušala giniće, of kors, to bih shvatila kao višu silu. Mislila sam da svak zna čemu stremit. Npr., ja sam htjela dojit, spremala se, išla na Rodinu edukaciju, prije poroda čitala isprinte, ali u ključnom trenutku je zaštekalo. Pa sam se okrenula prehrani ad-om. Misila sam da neću na amnio, ali je double bio loš, pa sam ipak otišla. Ne mislim to - against all ods i glavom kroz zid. Niti mislim da su dr-ovi zlonamjerni ako savjetuju ovo ili ono, poslušat ću ih, uglavnom, nakon što popričamo.

----------


## AdioMare

ALi opet, ja se pitam i koja bi išla na carski rez ako može roditi prirodnim putem :? 

Međutim, to nije tema.  :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

> ALi opet, ja se pitam i koja bi išla na carski rez ako može roditi prirodnim putem :?



Ja.

----------


## ronin

> Pitam se koja bi ostala rađati vođena intuicijom da njeno tijelo to može, ako joj liječnik kaže da mora na hitni carski, odnosno, ovo što Anči govori.


Nikoja.

----------


## summer

Ronin,  :shock:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## AdioMare

Ronin  :Love:  

Deaedi, imala si težak porod?

----------


## ina33

> zašto to pišem...hoću još jednom naglasiti da vjerujem u pravo na izbor ,kao što reče Sanja,dok ne ugrožavaš svoje zdravlje i zdravlje svoga djeteta...u optimalnim uvjetima,znači.Ako nešto pođe po zlu....liječnici odlučuju (i snose odgovornost.)


x

----------


## ina33

> ALi opet, ja se pitam i koja bi išla na carski rez ako može roditi prirodnim putem :? 
> 
> Međutim, to nije tema.


Ima ih - one koje se boje. Ne vjerujem da su im taj strah imputirali liječnici. Možda bi se neka od njih mogla osnažit, a dio njih ne bi. Treba vidjet od žene do žene. Neke ne bi išle na carski jer se njega boje grozno jer se boje operacija, pa pristaju jedino ako vide da im je život ugrožen. Ima nas različitih, ne volim uravnilovke, niti guilt trips ako ne osjećaš žensku snagu, niti ako nemaš povjerenja u liječnički sustav.

----------


## mama courage

> Anci...u teoriji bi se moglo razglabati o tome bi/ne bi
> 
> al znaš kak to izgleda u praksi?evo kako je bilo na mom porodu prije dva tjedna,bez ikakve indukcije,sve s mojim trudovima(*da sam rađala doma,ne bih sada sjedila i tipkala*)
> 
> sve divno i krasno,prirodan porod,8 cm otvorena,kadli se maternica raspala ko kruška i dijete mi je ispalo u trbušnu šupljinu.


 :/ žao mi je što ti se to dogodilo, ronin, al drago mi je da i dalje tipkaš s nama  :Kiss:  (čokolada ti je zagarantirana!)

ovo sam morala boldati, bezbeli da jesam   :Grin:

----------


## Anci

> ALi opet, ja se pitam i koja bi išla na carski rez ako može roditi prirodnim putem :? 
> 
> Međutim, to nije tema.


too posh to push   :Grin:  

ronin   :Love:

----------


## anchie76

> .Ako nešto pođe po zlu....liječnici odlučuju (i snose odgovornost.)


Pa to se podrazumijeva, ne?  Mislim vjera u vlastito tijelo je jedno, a drugo je sto se u odredjenom broju slucajeva stvar zakomplicira i tada je nuzna pomoc doktora.

Isto kao i sto "sve" zene mogu dojiti, ali odredjenom broju se dojenje zakomplicira pa trebaju pomoc da bi uspjele.  Isto tako i sve zene mogu roditi, al se odredjenom broju porod zakomplicira pa ulete doktori i pomognu im da donesu zivo dijete na svijet i da one same ostanu zive.

To i je svrha postojanja doktora.  Da pomognu kad stvari odstupaju od normale.

----------


## mim

Sve čekam hoće li netko spomenuti, ali nikako da se to dogodi: A što je s pravom djeteta na to da se rodi zdravo??? Budući da je bilo toliko polemike o pravu fetusa zar dijete na termin svog poroda nema ista prava? 

Ok, porod kod kuće za neke žene je dobar izbor zbog njih samih, ali što ako nešto krene krivo? Tko bi onda bio kriv ako, kao u slučaju *Ronin* (btw, Ronin, imaš veliki   :Love:   ) odlučuju sekunde, a znamo da se u sekundama iz kuće ne može u operacijsku salu?? Majka? Osoba koja asistira? Sudbina? I zar u tom trenutku elektivni carski rez ne izgleda aposlutno minorno u usporedbi sa životnom opasnošću u koju je dijete dovela vlastita majka?

----------


## mikka

dosla napisati nesto a sada vise ne znam sta.

ja, crna ovca koja je rodila doma  :Grin:  

ne mislim da je jednoumlje na forumu, na svakoj se vrucoj temi javlja nekoliko "protivnika" cije postove uvijek sa zanimanjem citam.

sto se elektivnog carskog tice, mislim da ga udruga niti ne moze (sad ne znam je li) propagirati ili podrzavati, jer to nije najsigurniji izbor za majku i dijete, a udruga se bori upravo za prava majki i djece. tako se meni cini, mozda lupam.

ali ovo je topik koji mi siri horizonte, i nakon ovakvih postajem tolerantnija. 

pravo na izbor je za*ebana stvar. neka ce zena izabrati da joj lice napravi sto slicnije macjem (nip/tuck), i tko smo sada mi da joj kazemo da to nije bas "normalno"..   :Wink:

----------


## mikka

> Sve čekam hoće li netko spomenuti, ali nikako da se to dogodi: A što je s pravom djeteta na to da se rodi zdravo???


ja mislila da ovo bas pises u kontekstu biranja elektivnog carskog pa me nemalo iznenadio ostatak posta..

----------


## ina33

> Sve čekam hoće li netko spomenuti, ali nikako da se to dogodi: A što je s pravom djeteta na to da se rodi zdravo??? Budući da je bilo toliko polemike o pravu fetusa zar dijete na termin svog poroda nema ista prava? 
> 
> Ok, porod kod kuće za neke žene je dobar izbor zbog njih samih, ali što ako nešto krene krivo? Tko bi onda bio kriv ako, kao u slučaju *Ronin* (btw, Ronin, imaš veliki    ) odlučuju sekunde, a znamo da se u sekundama iz kuće ne može u operacijsku salu?? Majka? Osoba koja asistira? Sudbina? I zar u tom trenutku elektivni carski rez ne izgleda aposlutno minorno u usporedbi sa životnom opasnošću u koju je dijete dovela vlastita majka?


Ronin,   :Heart:  !

Ovo gore je i mene morilo. Ali sam na kraju zaključila da je svak onaj tko radi informiranu odluku da će napravit to i to spreman i na najcrnji scenarij i o njemu je promislio, koliko god se to može. Prije moje dijagnostičke laparaskopije dr. mi je rekao da se s operacijama ne zna nikad tko će se probudit. I to je rekao ozbiljno. I to sam uzela u obzir i odlučila živjet s tim rizikom. Za amnio - bila sam, vjerujem, spremna i na to da može završit fatalno i nadala se da ću to emotivno preživjet. Vjerujem da te stvari razmotre i žene koje se odlučuju na porod doma - da nema pomoći ako se dogodi hitni belaj, a tko je kriv - tko je kriv kad se umre neočekivanom smrću tijekom operacije...

----------


## ina33

Mimin post mi je vrlo OK vis-a-vis toga da, ako se daje pravo na prirodni porod doma, onda treba omogućit i izbor elektivnog, a ne čerečit jesu li to "stvarne" ili "nestvarne" indikacije i sl. To su, po meni, dvije strane istog novčića, a ljudi koji idu i u jedno i u drugo su, nadam se, informirani i spremni preuzet određene rizike, bez guilt triopova.

----------


## mim

> mim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sve čekam hoće li netko spomenuti, ali nikako da se to dogodi: A što je s pravom djeteta na to da se rodi zdravo???
> 
> 
> ja mislila da ovo bas pises u kontekstu biranja elektivnog carskog pa me nemalo iznenadio ostatak posta..





> sto se elektivnog carskog tice, mislim da ga udruga niti ne moze (sad ne znam je li) propagirati ili podrzavati, jer to nije najsigurniji izbor za majku i dijete, a udruga se bori upravo za prava majki i djece.


Nespretno citiranje, ali mislim da ćeš shvatiti bit. 
Udruga ne može podržavati *ni jedan način poroda koji nije najsigurniji za dijete*. Moraš priznati da ni porod kod kuće nije za dijete siguran. Ne bih te željela stavljati u poziciju da razmišljaš o tome "Što da je nešto krenulo krivo?", ali takav scenarij je moguć pri svakom porodu-ma kako trudnoća bila divna i uredna. Blizina operacijske sale je ipak za dijete najsigurnija. U slučaju Ronin to se zaista pokazalo istinitim. Nedavno sam imala sličan takav slučaj moje poznanice. Oba puta su očito djeca i majke spašene samo i isključivo zahvaljujući tim sekundama.

----------


## Sanja

> ako se daje pravo na prirodni porod doma, onda treba omogućit i izbor elektivnog


I meni se to čini ok.

Zaboravila sam napisati, u Austriji sam imala i nekoliko drugih izbora (legalnih): porod kod kuće, ambulantni porod i porod u kući za porode. Porod u rodilištu samo je jedna od nekoliko mogućnosti.

No, nakon što sam se odlučila za "klasično" rodilište (nemojte dobiti krivu predodžbu, ono je svjetlosnim godinama daleko od našeg klasičnog rodilišta), izbori su se suzili na ono što sam nabrojala (prirodni, epiduralnu, indukciju ili carski).

----------


## anchie76

> mim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sve čekam hoće li netko spomenuti, ali nikako da se to dogodi: A što je s pravom djeteta na to da se rodi zdravo???
> 
> 
> ja mislila da ovo bas pises u kontekstu biranja elektivnog carskog pa me nemalo iznenadio ostatak posta..


Nisi jedina.. i mene je strecnuo   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> Udruga ne može podržavati *ni jedan način poroda koji nije najsigurniji za dijete*.


Elektivni carski definitivno nije najsigurniji za dijete...  Zasto bi kucni bio nesigurniji od elektivnog carskog?  Ne trazim odgovor.. samo govorim.  Jer mi nije bas jasno, imam dojam da je tvoje misljenje da je carski najsigurniji i najbolji za dijete.

No najbolje da mi nista ne podrzavamo, jer veliki je rizik uopce sama trudnoca i porod, cemu riskirati  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

To što je najsigurnije za dijete je isto medalja sa sto strana. Neki tvrde da je carski, neki da je već uzimanje pupkovine koma za dijete, tako da i to nije crno-bijela gola informacija, već podložno tumačenjima i emotivno obojeno. Vidi se već i iz toga što su razni razno asocirali na post gore. Neki će reć' da je to porod doma, neki da je carski, neki da je vaginalni u bolnici. Tako da je i to isto jedna onako... neodređena stvar koju svaka strana u svoje svrhe koristi, uvjetno rečeno, ovisno o izvorima na internetu, a teško je laiku koji put procijenit koji je narjelevantniji. A idealno je za emotivno "cinculiranje".

----------


## mikka

mim

prema istrazivanjima provedenima u njemackoj, *asistirani* porod kod kuce (za koji se udruga zalaze) je jednako siguran, ako ne i sigurniji, od poroda u bolnici.

u slucaju ronin.. (ronin,   :Heart:  ), ne znam ako sam dobro zapamtila, a i ispricavam se ako je neumjesno--nije li ona vec radala na carski, cime je mogucnost komplikacija povecana (radi rupture maternice na mjestu reza)?

----------


## ina33

Mislim da je caka u tome da, pri trudnoći koja nije rizična, na kraju ostaje stvar izbora i da nije jednoznačno što je najsigurnije za dijete jer nema načina da se unaprijed zna - kod carskog ostaje rizik operacije, kod poroda doma nepredvidljive stvari kao situacija od ronin.

----------


## mim

> Nisi jedina.. i mene je strecnuo


Mene npr.više "štreca" slika majke kako krvari u svom domu, otkucaji srca djeteta prestaju, a ni od kuda nema pomoći nego slika majke koja svjesno bira elektivni carski rez. A ti slobodno reci da griješim.




> Zasto bi kucni bio nesigurniji od elektivnog carskog? Ne trazim odgovor.. samo govorim. Jer mi nije bas jasno, imam dojam da je tvoje misljenje da je carski najsigurniji i najbolji za dijete.


Krivi dojam. Samo smatram da je elektivni carski rez SIGURNIJI za dijete jer se odvija u kontroliranim uvjetima, uz stručne osobe koje mogu reagirati ODMAH ako nešto krene krivo. Probaj nazvati Hitnu pomoć, uključi štopericu i mjeri koliko im vremena treba da stignu. Onda dodaj i vrijeme potrebno da se stigne u bolnicu. Meni je drago što Ronin nije rađala kod kuće. A tebi?? 




> No najbolje da mi nista ne podrzavamo, jer veliki je rizik uopce sama trudnoca i porod, cemu riskirati Grin


Ironijom se obično ljudi brane kad im nestane argumenata   :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

Pa rekla bih da je carski svakako najsigurniji i za majku i za dijete u situaciji u kojoj se svakako mora napraviti, recimo ono sto se desilo Ronin   :Sad:  - nemamo tu o cemu pricati.

I ako mama ima neke strasne psihicke traume (koje ne moze rijesiti terapijom), i u tom slucaju moze biti sigurnije da rodi na carski jer ce te traume moguce utjecati na tijek poroda.

No carski rez nosi rizike sa sobom - i po zdravlje djeteta i majke.  Stoga mislim da nije najsretnije rjesenje ako nema indikacija.

----------


## ina33

Evo, većina naših MPO-ovaca (još uvijek) smatra da je IVF trudnoća dobrim dijelom pola puta do carskog jer je to kao najsigurnije za dijete. Niti oni o tome ne "pjevaju" unisono i tu se razvijaju isto diskusije. Tako da mislim da nema jednoznačnog odgovora na tu temu - da, ovo je najsigurnije za dijete.

----------


## ronin

> u slucaju ronin.. (ronin,   ), ne znam ako sam dobro zapamtila, a i ispricavam se ako je neumjesno--nije li ona vec radala na carski, cime je mogucnost komplikacija povecana (radi rupture maternice na mjestu reza)?


dobro si zapamtila,prvo dijete rodila sam carski 2002
drugo 2004 VBAC

treće sada,pukao je stari ožiljak(na otpusnici piše ruptura uteri completa) svakoj logici usprkos,zbog uspješnog vaginalnog između

nikad ne znaš... :/

----------


## ina33

> No carski rez nosi rizike sa sobom - i po zdravlje djeteta i majke.  Stoga mislim da nije najsretnije rjesenje ako nema indikacija.


Sve nosi rizike sa sobom, što, evo, vidljivo demonstrira i slučaj od ronin. Ništa nije risk-free. Ali, neke stvari su relativno risk-free i onda bi tu bio prostor za izbor.

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Nisi jedina.. i mene je strecnuo  
> 
> 
> Mene npr.više "štreca" slika majke kako krvari u svom domu, otkucaji srca djeteta prestaju, a ni od kuda nema pomoći nego slika majke koja svjesno bira elektivni carski rez. A ti slobodno reci da griješim.
> 
> ...


Boze dragi sto si ti toliko nabrijana? Tko je tebi stao na zulj? :?   Mislim kakva su to pitanja :? 




> Meni je drago što Ronin nije rađala kod kuće. A tebi??


Je li potrebno odgovoriti na ovo?  Ima li osobe koja bi rekla suprotno?  Sorry al djetinjasto komuniciras.

Zato sto se to desilo Ronin znaci da bi sve zene od sada pa na dalje trebale traziti elektivni carski jer bi im se isto to moglo desiti u trudovima (i recimo da doktor to ne prepozna jer je sama ostavljena u boxu xy)?

Necemo pretjerivati.  Takve stvari se desavaju i zato je dobro da postoje doktori.  

No isto tako necemo prestati zivjeti zbog straha da bi nam se moglo nesto desiti dok hodamo ulicom (a uvijek moze). Isto kao sto se necemo prestati voziti autom jer bi mogli imati saobracajnu.  Isto kao sto zene nece prestati radjati vaginalno jer bi se moglo nesto zakomplicirati. Sam zivot je rizik.

----------


## anchie76

> Ništa nije risk-free. Ali, neke stvari su relativno risk-free i onda bi tu bio prostor za izbor.


Koje su to stvari koje su relativno risk-free?  Ne zafrkavam nego zaista pitam zato jer ne kuzim na sto aludiras.

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Ništa nije risk-free. Ali, neke stvari su relativno risk-free i onda bi tu bio prostor za izbor.
> 
> 
> Koje su to stvari koje su relativno risk-free?  Ne zafrkavam nego zaista pitam zato jer ne kuzim na sto aludiras.


Otprilike ovako kako su Austrijanci rekli Sanji. Evo, na primjer, mislim da elektivni carski nije ništa više rizičan od prirodnog poroda doma.

----------


## ina33

Evo, mene bi zanimalo zašto ti misliš da liječnici koji se bave neplodnošću često preporučaju IVF trudnoću završit carskim? Da dignu ili smanje rizik?

----------


## mikka

mim, babica koja asistira kucnom porodu je strucno osoblje. 

slazem se sa opaskom na koliko treba hitnoj da dode.

ja sam se, osobno, u svom porodu vodila slijedecim stvarima: genetsko naslijede--u obitelji nemam slucajeva carskog niti mrtve djece, baka rodila osmero po sumama i gorama, mama nas dvije 5-kilasice bez problema; obje trudnoce uredne, b.o., prvo dijete rodeno vaginalno (inducirano), blizina bolnice 5 minuta ili manje autom, pouzdala sam se u to da, ako do problema dode, da cu znati na vrijeme (babica ili intuicija).

mozda ima jos ali sam zaboravila  :Grin:  

da sam imala i najmanju indikaciju da ce nesto poci krivo, ne bi ostala doma.

----------


## mim

> Zato sto se to desilo Ronin znaci da bi sve zene od sada pa na dalje trebale traziti elektivni carski jer bi im se isto to moglo desiti u trudovima (i recimo da doktor to ne prepozna jer je sama ostavljena u boxu xy)?
> 
> Necemo pretjerivati.  Takve stvari se desavaju i zato je dobro da postoje doktori.  
> 
> No isto tako necemo prestati zivjeti zbog straha da bi nam se moglo nesto desiti dok hodamo ulicom (a uvijek moze). Isto kao sto se necemo prestati voziti autom jer bi mogli imati saobracajnu.  Isto kao sto zene nece prestati radjati vaginalno jer bi se moglo nesto zakomplicirati. Sam zivot je rizik.


Ti kao da ne čitaš ono što pišem. Nisam u svakom slučaju za elektivni carski, ali smatram da žena mora imati mogućnosti izabrati ga čak i ako nema "strašne psihičke traume". I, da, smatram ga sigurnijim za dijete i majku od poroda u kući. A osobno idealnim smatram vlastiti porod za koji se nije zalagala Udruga nego ja sama. 

Kad hodamo ulicom pazimo kojom stranom hodamo. Kad vozimo svedemo rizik na najmanju moguću mjeru pazeći na 100 stvari. Pa zašto onda ne bi bili blizu operacijske dvorane ako nam zatreba?

*Mikka*, jako mi je drago što je sve s vama završilo tako dobro. Ja to ne bih imala...hm...hrabrosti ili ludosti (oprosti na izrazu)  :/  ...napraviti znajući što sve može krenuti onako kako nisam zamislila. 5 minuta autom+prijem+priprema za carski...meni je to previše vremena. Osjećala sam se sigurnom u boxu znajući da je doktor negdje blizu, a primalja mi je doslovno samo primila dijete na izlasku iz porođajnog kanala. To sam mogla i sama, ali ne bih tako što nikada napravila.

----------


## apricot

> A osobno idealnim smatram vlastiti porod za koji se nije zalagala Udruga nego ja sama.


žao mi je što imaš potrebu ovo naglašavati.
pa zar se to ne podrazumijeva...

----------


## mim

> mim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A osobno idealnim smatram vlastiti porod za koji se nije zalagala Udruga nego ja sama. 
> 
> 
> žao mi je što imaš potrebu ovo naglašavati.
> pa zar se to ne podrazumijeva...


Očito ne jer se stalno kroz postove provlači "Udruga se zalaže za...", a onda se opet piše: "Udruga ne stoji iza teksta o carskom". 
Sorry, meni je malo puna kapa toga da se ne zna tko iza čega stoji, što tko podržava i zašto se ne daje mogućnost izbora SVIM ženama. Roditelj u akciji je i žena koja je odlučila roditi elektivnim carskim. Nažalost, ispada da embrio od 3 dana ima veća prava od te žene, a one koje su rodile carskim zbog m.i. lijepo ćemo povrijediti"mesarskim" tekstićem. Mislim da "carice" više bole sporne (zaključane) teme i neki napisani postovi nego što ih je bolio rez.

----------


## ina33

> Roditelj u akciji je i žena koja je odlučila roditi elektivnim carskim.


A propos boli, evo, mene rez nije bolio, niti me boli članak, ali ne mogu reći da ga ne smatram propagandom i ne mogu reći da mi nije logično to da, ako je atmosfera na forumu pro prirodni porod doma, da je anti-elektivni carski. Jednako kao što je mikka na temelju svoje osobne povijesti i obiteljske plus blizina bolnice za sebe odlučila da joj je sigurno doma, tako sam i ja odlučila da mi je zbog kuka, zbog IVF-a, sigurnije u bolnici i na carski. Kao što mikki nitko nije imao problema u prirodnome, ja nisam znala nikoga od mojih IVF-ovki koje su imale problema u carskome. Stručnjaka će se naći koji će poduprijeti i mene i mikku u našim stremljenjima. Situacija kod mene nije bila jednoznačna u smislu da ćemo umrijeti ili ja ili dijete ili oboje ako idemo na carski, ali sam imala realnu opasnost ortopedskih petljavina.

----------


## yaya

ronnin sva sam se naježila   :Love:

----------


## ronin

Ma  iskreno,ustručavala sam se i iznositi detalje ovog poroda da ne strašim žene po forumu,ali činjenica jest da se takve stvari nažalost dešavaju.

Nakon uspješnog VBAC-a vjera u moje tijelo porasla je do neba.Cijelu sam se trudnoću osjećala blagoslovljeno jer  sam je dugo čekala,osjećala se savršeno,išla sto na sat  do samog kraja.Kad su me u tri ujutro uhvatili prvi trudovi,proživljavala sam ih i uživala u njima,između čitajući mikkinu,aquinu,saraddadevinu te kanginu treću priču s poroda...davale su mi snagu.

Neke bih detalje najradije zaboravila,no slike mi se uporno vraćaju..uspaničena  lica doktora i babica nikad neću zaboraviti,muža koji je doslovce ludio,odgurnut kad je strka počela,dok je promatrao strku i trčanje s donjeg kata ,te prvu rečenicu koje se sjećam kad sam se probudila:Živa vam je beba.Nismo znali koga da prije spašavamo,jako ste nas prestrašili.

Sad sam malo odužila,prije nego što pospremim sve to u neku ladicu sjećanja koju baš neću često otvarati  :Grin:  ,no iz jednog razloga,koji možda i neće biti dobrodošao jer i nije u skladu s onim  što Roda zagovara,no moje je iskustvo nažalost takvo,pišem.Odnosno pitam.

Što bi bilo da me babica poslušala i maknula konstantan nadzor ctg-a?
Mislim,znam što bi bilo,jer su na ctgu jedino i vidjeli što se dešava,otkucaji  bebe  su pali na 70...mene jest zabolilo no bolio me trud,nisam bila sigurna  od te boli što me točno boli.
Igramo li se vatrom kad zaziremo od ctg-a radi svoje ugode?

I još jedna stvar...nakon ovog što mi se desilo ja bi sve žene koje su rodile carski opet slala na carski,jer je rizik prestrašan.
VBAC jest opasan,a ja to na ovom forumu nisam nigdje mogla pročitati.
Pisalo se jedino o opasnosti požurivanja dripom,no to kod mene nije bio slučaj.

Ispričavam se na offtopicu no kad se potegnula tema reakcije na hitni carski riječi su mi same izašle...a nikad se ne zna,možda i moje iskustvo nekome pomogne.Nekako ne misliš kad ideš na porod u 21 stoljeću da ti smrt visi nad glavom,no nikad se ne zna. :/

----------


## čokolada

Ronin   :Heart:

----------


## sorciere

ronin...   :Love:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ronin   :Heart:   tebi i tvojoj curici
i ekipi koja je sve majstorski odradila

----------


## fritulica1

Ronin   :Heart:  
I bravo za brzu reakciju liječnika!

----------


## mama courage

ronin   :Heart: 

steta što tvoja priča nikad neće osvanuti na portalu.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> ronin  
> 
> steta što tvoja priča nikad neće osvanuti na portalu.


zašto ne?
to su stvari koje se događaju
ja bi rekla da se Udruga zalaže za pravo na informaciju
a* ronin*-ina priča to je
jer ispravna odluka se može donjeti tek kad imamo sve relevantne informacije

----------


## Sanja

Ronin   :Love:  , naježila sam se čitajući.

Važno je da ste vas dvije sad dobro.   :Love:

----------


## mama courage

alex... jesi ti pratila ovaj topic i zaključke do kojih smo došle ?!  :Aparatic:  (hoćeš da ti ih prepričam... uz kavicu i čokoladicu ?!)





> Nakon uspješnog VBAC-a vjera u moje tijelo porasla je do neba.Cijelu sam se trudnoću osjećala blagoslovljeno jer sam je dugo čekala,osjećala se savršeno,išla sto na sat do samog kraja.Kad su me u tri ujutro uhvatili prvi trudovi,proživljavala sam ih i uživala u njima,između čitajući mikkinu,aquinu,saraddadevinu te kanginu treću priču s poroda...davale su mi snagu.
> 
> 
> VBAC jest opasan,a ja to na ovom forumu nisam nigdje mogla pročitati.


nema šanse da ovo osvane na portalu. 


al ako neka sljedeća, koja se sad potajno sprema, rodi u kukuruzištu pod zvjezdanim nebom ili u hidromasažnoj kadi doma svoga, dok je poslala muza na put oko svijeta - onda nema brige!  :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

ajme ronin sva san se sledila   :Sad:  

sva sreca da je dobro zavrsilo!   :Love:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> alex... jesi ti pratila ovaj topic i zaključke do kojih smo došle ?!  (hoćeš da ti ih prepričam... uz kavicu i čokoladicu ?!)
> :


9 stranica draga, to jedino mogu ispratiti tako da odem na GO, dok mi ga još ne ukinu  :Rolling Eyes:  
za ovo s malim slovima uvijek






> al ako neka sljedeća, koja se sad potajno sprema, rodi  u hidromasažnoj kadi doma svoga, :


a jesi li ti pratila temu o crvima u hidromasažnoj kadi  :Grin:  ?

----------


## mim

MC, ne pretjeruj. Kaj nisi čitala o crvićima u hidromasažnim kadama??? Ma, neće valjda nakon toga netko...(prije nego što je dooooobro dezinficirao)....

A kukuruzišta neće još dugo biti na njivi tak da smo i s tim mirni do kasnog proljeća   :Smile:   . 

A ako ovaj Roninin tekst osvane na portalu....  8)  

Ronin   :Heart:   . Nakon pročitanoga tako je lijepo vidjeti tvoj potpis. Ljubi malene i napiši priču među Porode. Ovog više neće biti za koji dan, a tvoje iskustvo je prevrijedno da bi bilo nezapaženo.

----------


## ina33

Da, i meni se to čini da fale za neke teme dvije strane priče. Sjećam se rasprave o želji za troubleshootingu (tipa da se vidi kako izgleda ragada i sl.) na radionicama o dojenju pa je bilo rečeno da čemu slikati probleme i strahove - otprilike, ne mogu se sad točno sjetiti tko je točno rekao i što. Koliko se meni čini, forum tj. Udruga nastoji pozitivno prikazati razne stvari oko poroda i majčinstva i osnažiti žene i kako koji put stručnjaci idu u jednu stranu i krajnost, ovdje je prikazana druga, a opet mi se čini da to nije cijela priča. O tome sam i ja govorila vezano za priču o amniou, tekst o carskome i sl. Vjerojatno je argument - ali te drugu stranu dobijete od dr-ova. Ali opet je meni to nekako nevalja - ja bih da ima jednog i drugog i da se žene odlučuju potpuno svjesne svega. Ne znam, meni se čini da sam ja bar takva, ja prije laparo hoću čut sve što mi se može dogodit, bez da me se štedi, prije carskog, prije amnioa itd. Pa onda odlučim na temelju toga i na temelju iskustava koje su mi pričale druge žene u sličnim situacijama.

----------


## mikka

ronin   :Heart:  

jos uvijek se jezim. i suza mi je krenula.

silno bi voljela da objavis svoju pricu, prije nego ju pospremis u ropotarnicu. iskreno, i znam da sam znatizeljna baba  :Embarassed:  , zanima me svaki detalj s tvog poroda.

(jos jednom sori ako je neumjesno, nikad ne znam procijeniti)

----------


## cvijeta73

> Da, i meni se to čini da fale za neke teme dvije strane priče. Sjećam se rasprave o želji za troubleshootingu (tipa da se vidi kako izgleda ragada i sl.) na radionicama o dojenju pa je bilo rečeno da čemu slikati probleme i strahove - otprilike, ne mogu se sad točno sjetiti tko je točno rekao i što. Koliko se meni čini, forum tj. Udruga nastoji pozitivno prikazati razne stvari oko poroda i majčinstva i osnažiti žene i kako koji put stručnjaci idu u jednu stranu i krajnost, ovdje je prikazana druga, a opet mi se čini da to nije cijela priča. O tome sam i ja govorila vezano za priču o amniou, tekst o carskome i sl. Vjerojatno je argument - ali te drugu stranu dobijete od dr-ova. Ali opet je meni to nekako nevalja - ja bih da ima jednog i drugog i da se žene odlučuju potpuno svjesne svega. Ne znam, meni se čini da sam ja bar takva, ja prije laparo hoću čut sve što mi se može dogodit, bez da me se štedi, prije carskog, prije amnioa itd. Pa onda odlučim na temelju toga i na temelju iskustava koje su mi pričale druge žene u sličnim situacijama.


Ina, potpis.

Ronin,  strašna priča s lijepim krajem, a to je najvažnije. sva sreća na dobroj medicinskoj ekipi   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Još malo misli na teme koje i mene muče. Kužim ja da je misija Rode mijenjanje svijeta, a kužim i to da istovremeno puno nas ovdje dolazi po infaće kako sad u ovom našem svijetu jest. E, sad, trebalo bi nać' neki kompromis između potrebe za mijenjanjem i davanjem drugog pogleda i potrebe za informiranjem. Npr., stvarno mi se čini korisno da ova Roninina priča osvane negdje gdje će bit vidljivija nego da potone na nekom od podforuma ili da ostane na ovom topicu. Pa bi negdje na priče o prirodnom porodu i osnaživanju žene trebao biti jasno istaknut jedan svojevrsni mali waiver and disclaimer, tj. izjava o odricanju od odgovornosti da se u rijetkim slučajevima mogu dogoditi fatalni ishodi za koje je nužna hitna reakcija i koji su to. Na isti način kako sam ja prije elektivnog carskog dobila od svog doktora prije operacije waiver and disclaimer - da nemam ginekološku indikaciju već samo ortopedsku sugestiju (meni važni, naravno, svi dijelovi mene, a i dijete), da može doć' do tromboze vena, da dijete može imat problema, istu onu koju sam dobila pred laparaskopiju - da, unatoč tome što je operacija rutinska i tamo di sam ja išla nije bilo problema, to jest opća anestezija opća anestezija i postoji slučaj više sile i nepredviđenih ishoda (bio je aktualan Maškarin i ona jedna žena u KB Osijek koja je umrla tijekom laparaskopskog odstranjivanja masu mioma, ako se dobro sjećam), unatoč minimiziranju svih rizika (opće pretrage standard pred operaciju). Paradoksalno, mene to nije obeshrabrilo, ustrašilo i sl. nego mi je bilo s njihove strane fer i OK. I to bi tako trebalo, po meni, bit istaknuto i oko prirodnih poroda, niti manje, niti više od toga. Trebalo bi naći neki balans, i da ovakva priča koji put osvane i na nekom vidljivijem mjestu, na način na koji je i Yasminina o amniocentezi dana - u stilu, ima i ovakvih ishoda, informirajte se.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Pa bi negdje na priče o prirodnom porodu i osnaživanju žene trebao biti jasno istaknut jedan svojevrsni mali waiver and disclaimer, tj. izjava o odricanju od odgovornosti da se u rijetkim slučajevima mogu dogoditi fatalni ishodi za koje je nužna hitna reakcija i koji su to.


Bezuvjetne indikacije za carski rez




> Prolaps pupkovine spada u ovu skupinu. Ponekad kad vodenjak pukne, bilo prirodnim putem ili umjetnim prokidanjem, pupčana vrpca sklizne kroz grlić maternice u rodnicu i može doći do vanjskog dijela, vulve. Budući da je pupkovina osjetljiva na bilo kakav pritisak, opskrba djeteta krvlju može biti obustavljena. *Ovakva situacija je bezuvjetna indikacija za carski rez, osim u slučaju kada je porod već toliko uznapredovao da se dijete odmah rodi.* Kad je dijete u položaju glavom, prolaps pupkovine je iznimno rijetka pojava, ako vodenjak nije umjetno prokinut. Češće se javlja kod prijevremenih poroda ili ako je dijete u položaju zatkom, osobito kada je zadak takav da je prezentni dio noga (eng. footling breach). U slučaju prolapsa pupkovine, dok se čeka na carski rez, dobro je zauzeti puzeći položaj (četveronoške) koji može smanjiti pritisak na pupčanu vrpcu. 
> 
> U slučaju stvarne placente previae (predležeće posteljice), posteljica je postavljena tako da zaklanja grlić maternice i na taj način onemogućava izlaz djeteta kroz rodnicu. Najkarakterističniji znak stvarne placente previae je žarko crveno bezbolno krvarenje, obično noću, već pred kraj trudnoće. Ultrazvukom se potvrđuje položaj posteljice. Predležeća posteljica je dijagnoza koja se postavlja tek u poodmakloj trudnoći i apsolutna je indikacija za carski rez. Ako ultrazvuk napravljen u sredini trudnoće otkrije nisko ležeću posteljicu, velika je vjerojatnost da će se ona ipak u sljedećim tjednima pomaknuti prema gore u normalni položaj. Placenta previae se ne bi smjela dijagnosticirati u sredini trudnoće, nego tek pred kraj trudnoće.
> 
> Abrupcija placente  ili odljuštenje posteljice može se dogoditi prije ili tijekom samog porođaja. To znači da se cijela posteljica ili njezin veliki dio odvoji od stijenke maternice prije nego što se dijete rodi. U najčešćem i krajnjem obliku pojavi se iznenadna i jaka bol u trbuhu. Bol je stalna, traje bez prestanka. Ponekad je, iako ne uvijek, praćena krvarenjem. Majka može biti u stanju šoka. Najčešće se ne znaju razlozi zašto dolazi do odljuštenja posteljice, iako u nekim slučajevima razlozi mogu biti očiti, na primjer trauma (prometna nesreća, obiteljsko nasilje) ili bolest preeklampsije. *U ovakvom spektakularnom slučaju, kad je krvarenje manje-više prikriveno i kada nema neke druge mogućnosti, nužna je hitna transfuzija krvi i hitan carski rez*, dok je dijete još živo. Zapravo, postoje mnogi blaži oblici odljuštenja posteljice, kao što je to na primjer odvojeni rub posteljice, koji se obično javlja uz bezbolno krvarenje. Danas se ovi blaži oblici mogu prepoznati prilikom ultrazvučnog pregleda. *U pravilu, ako je odljuštenje posteljice razlog zašto liječnik predlaže carski rez, bolje je ne osporavati indikacije. Prerano odljuštenje posteljice jedan je od glavnih razloga intrauterine smrti (smrti djeteta u maternici).* 
> 
> Prezentacija ili položaj čelom (engl. brow presentation) znači da je djetetova glava u položaju koji je negdje na pola puta između potpune fleksije (uobičajeni položaj glavom ili vertex prezentacija) i potpune ekstenzije (položaj licem ili prezentacija licem). Da se radi o položaju čelom može se ponekad posumnjati kada se palpacijom trbuha napipa ispupčenje (zatiljak) uzduž leđa djeteta. Obično se dijagnosticira vaginalnim pregledom u poodmaklom stadiju poroda pri čemu se orbitalna brazda (linija obrva), oči, čak i nos mogu napipati rukom. U ovom slučaju prezentirajući dio je najveći promjer fetalne glavice (od zatiljka do brade). *Trajan položaj čelom u poodmaklom stadiju poroda predstavlja apsolutnu indikaciju za carski rez.* 
> 
>  Transverzalni ili poprečni položaj je najčešće položaj ramenom. To znači da beba leži horizontalno, niti glavom, niti zatkom dolje. Ako rodilja nije prvorotkinja, dijete će se najvjerojatnije pomaknuti u uzdužni položaj pred kraj trudnoće ili na samom početku poroda. *Ako se to ne dogodi, nema načina da se dijete u tom položaju rodi vaginalno. To je još jedna apsolutna indikacija za carski rez.* Način izvođenja carskog reza u slučaju poprečnog položaja mora se često prilagođavati toj situaciji zato što se donji dio maternice ne razvija primjereno ako ni glava ni zadak nisu prezentacijski dijelovi. Trik koji sam nekoliko puta primijenio u takvom slučaju sastoji se od toga da se dijagonalni poprečni zasjek maternice proširi rezom u obliku obrnutog slova T, i to tako da se kraći krak, uzduž središnje linije trbuha, zareže okomito na duži.
> ...


Dvojbene indikacije za carski rez

----------


## maria71

ronini, napiši priču is poroda ,ovdje će se tvoja priča izgubiti...

a tvoja priča je informacija iz prve ruke

----------


## ronin

dobro,napisati ću je ,a onda,što se mene tiče,zaboraviti  :Smile:

----------


## štrigica

maria, imaš 8888 postova....

----------


## maria71

> maria, imaš 8888 postova....


 
pola od toga je chat, tako mi bar kažu   :Grin: 

ronin, ne žuri ,kad i ako budeš spremna  napiši...

----------


## štrigica

mali OT



> Nakon uspješnog VBAC-a vjera u moje tijelo porasla je do neba.Cijelu sam se trudnoću osjećala blagoslovljeno jer sam je dugo čekala,osjećala se savršeno,išla sto na sat do samog kraja.Kad su me u tri ujutro uhvatili prvi trudovi,proživljavala sam ih i uživala u njima,između čitajući mikkinu,aquinu,saraddadevinu te kanginu treću priču s poroda...davale su mi snagu.
> 
> 
> VBAC jest opasan,a ja to na ovom forumu nisam nigdje mogla pročitati.
> 			
> 		
> 
> nema šanse da ovo osvane na portalu.


jel ti to kao kandidatkinja za predsjedništvo?  :Grin:  

šta, al ne podržavaš pravo na slobodu informacija? ja doduše nisam glasačko tijelo ali na ovome bi izgubila punte kod mene   :Kiss: 

puno toga se napisalo idem dalje čitat

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

*mrzim mala slova*

 :Mad:

----------


## krumpiric

> dobro,napisati ću je ,a onda,što se mene tiče,zaboraviti


joj, Karmela...kako krasno ime.Karmela.  :Heart:

----------


## Marna

Čitam vaše postove.
*ronin* velike, velike  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  za tebe i djevojčicu prekrasnog imena!
I jedan virtualni zagrljaj u znak podrške.  :Love:  

Divim se tvojoj snazi i optimizmu!  :Smile:  

*ina33* je spomenula M. Maškarina.
Divan dečko, predavala sam mu u srednjoj školi.
Malo sam OT. ali bila sam potresena   :Sad:  nesretnim ishodom njegove operacije, za koju kažu da je rutinska.

Po meni ništa nije rutinski, u svemu postoji doza rizika, nisam za paniku, ali za sigurnost i zdravlje pacijenta - veliko DA!

----------


## magriz

hu!
koliko ono stranica? 10!

moram priznati da sam iznenađena nejednoumljem   :Grin: 

e sad, kakko ja to vidim: uglavnom se postavljaju dva tabora - jedan pro i jedan contra, i u njima su gotovo uvijek isti... a novopridošli se često svrstavaju na onu alternativniju stranu. odnosno onu koja je trenutno više *in*. ili se sramežljivo pokušavaju utopiti u masi

haugh!

----------


## magriz

> *mrzim mala slova*


jednouman potpis  :Razz:

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi, imala si težak porod?


Ne, nego mi se carski svidio.

----------


## Joe

ronin  :Heart:  
moram priznati da mi tvoja priča, ovako iz prve ruke mijenja mišljenje o neinterventnom porodu. Ne mogu reći da sam zauzela stav, ali svakako je informacija potpunija ako se čuju sve mogućnosti. Tako da bih ja, da sam urednica portala, objavila i tvoju priču.

----------


## Deaedi

Ronin, procitala sam tvoju pricu. Mislim da bi je svakako trebala napisati, daje jednu sasvim ovu perspektivu.  

Drago mi je da je sve ipak dobro proslo  :Heart:

----------


## sandraL

[quote="mamma Juanita"][quote]Bezuvjetne indikacije za carski rez[/url]




> Prolaps pupkovine spada u ovu skupinu. Ponekad kad vodenjak pukne, bilo prirodnim putem ili umjetnim prokidanjem, pupčana vrpca sklizne kroz grlić maternice u rodnicu i može doći do vanjskog dijela, vulve. Budući da je pupkovina osjetljiva na bilo kakav pritisak, opskrba djeteta krvlju može biti obustavljena. Ovakva situacija je bezuvjetna indikacija za carski rez, osim u slučaju kada je porod već toliko uznapredovao da se dijete odmah rodi.Kad je dijete u položaju glavom, prolaps pupkovine je iznimno rijetka pojava, ako vodenjak nije umjetno prokinut. Češće se javlja kod prijevremenih poroda ili ako je dijete u položaju zatkom, osobito kada je zadak takav da je prezentni dio noga (eng. footling breach). U slučaju prolapsa pupkovine, dok se čeka na carski rez, dobro je zauzeti puzeći položaj (četveronoške) koji može smanjiti pritisak na pupčanu vrpcu.


Uf, sad si me podsjetila mog carskog kojeg su mi izveli radi ovog gore citiranog.
I sad se naježim kad samo pomislim šta bi bilo da nismo imali puno sreće u cijeloj toj situaciji (doktori su baš tad pripremali salu za neki drugi carski i svi su bili spremni).

----------


## mamma san

Ronin, naježila sam se.   :Sad:   :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

Mislim da bi bas zbog ovakvih prica (kao sto je od ronin) morali imati opciju normalnog poroda kod kuce.  Babica je strucno medicinsko osoblje, ona ZNA da postoji odredjeni rizik od pucanja prijasnjeg reza, i skladno tome moze procjeniti da li se treba roditi doma ili ne; ili ce na osnovu info o VBAC puno blize pratiti porod i djetetove otkucaje tjekom poroda itd.   Ona zna na sto se mora paziti kod VBACA - ja neznam, niti cu znati jos 100 godina. Zato moramo imati tu opciju da je strucna osoba s nama doma.

U ovoj trenutnoj situaciji to zene ne mogu izvesti.  Mogu doma same roditi, ili dovlaciti babicu iz inozemstva (koja tko zna da li ce stici na vrijeme uopce).  Neznas koja je sretnija opcija  :/

----------


## ina33

> Pa bi negdje na priče o prirodnom porodu i osnaživanju žene trebao biti jasno istaknut jedan svojevrsni mali waiver and disclaimer, tj. izjava o odricanju od odgovornosti da se u rijetkim slučajevima mogu dogoditi fatalni ishodi za koje je nužna hitna reakcija i koji su to.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Bezuvjetne indikacije za carski rez
> 
> ina33: (I onda svi ovi detalji koji su u postu, da ne kopiram integralno)


Ajde, super, puno je ljepše govorit o "rođenju odozgo", a ne o doktorima koji oštre instrumente i trljaju ruke i oduševljeni su tehnikom "zareži i izvadi". Na ovo sam upravo mislila kad sam komentirala rizike prirodnog poroda i rizike carskog - kako je carski operacija i mogući su belaji (i smrtni ishodi), isto tako je i prirodni porod doma situacija di se (u rijetkom broju slučajeva) može dogodit 5-minutna hitnoća i di ženi i djetetu neće bit spasa. Na to sam mislila kad sam rekla da se nadam da je svako čist u glavi kad se odlučuje na varijantu a) ili b) od te dvije. Kao ona žena na topicu Prirodni porod koja je napisala da je ona spremna na sve (bolove itd.) i ne želi nikoga (liječnike, pretpostavljam) oko sebe, ali uz uvjet da bude sve OK. E, ali to je nemoguće, i to treba svakom bit jasno - nema takve garancije.

----------


## anchie76

Nema garancije u nijednom slucaju.  Zivot sam po sebi je rizik   :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> Nema garancije u nijednom slucaju.  Zivot sam po sebi je rizik


Upravo tako. Know thy risks, rekla bi ja  :Smile: . Uvjerenea sam da elektivni carski nije ništa riskantniji od prirodnog poroda (meni se čini da je pak vice versa). I treba onda ostavit duhovitosti sa strane (ne bih rađala doma jer ću isprljat pločice i sl.) i reć' - nisam spremna za taj mali rizik. Ja nisam, jer mislim da mi je manji rizik u bolnici. One koje su rađale doma očito jesu. I sve je to OK, ali ako kažemo da je jedna strana OK (prirodan porod doma), onda je, po meni, nužno i druga strana OK (elektivni carski). Ne može ovo je, a ovo nije.

----------


## ina33

Mislim, da je manje riskantno rodit doma, nego ić' na elektivni carski, onda bi nama (koje smo npr. zatrudnjivale po 8 godina i više), MPO-ovci (dr-ovi koji se bave potpomognutom) savjetovali da rađamo doma, a bolnicu da zaobiđemo, a carski nikako itd. A oni obrnuto? E, sad, ja ne mogu vjerovat da ne znaju, da žele minirat našu snagu i sl. Bit će da imaju neki rezon.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ronin, žao mi je što si to doživjela i srećom da sve na kraju nije tužno završilo  :Sad:  .

Na žalost, statistike ne idu u prilog sigurnosti bolničkog poroda u odnosu na asistirani kućni, jer prečesto s upravo interveniranjem (s najboljom namjerom) stvore neke najopasnije situacije (ako ne taj čas, onda dugoročno gledano).
Kako recimo opravdati ležanje na leđima kada to povećava znanto rizik od fetalne patnje i usporava porod i time ga čini opasnijim?
Kako to da se ignorira ta činjenica da dijete svojom težinom, u tom nefiziološkom položaju za rađanje, pritišće glavnu venu u trbušnoj šupljini i time smanjuje dovod krvi i kisika majci i djetetu i time stavar dobru podlogu za fetalni distres?

U Nizozemskoj (da, opet Nizozemska, zato što je jedinstvena po tome) čak 30% žena rađa kod kuće, a imaju manji mortalitet nego u SAD.
Stručnjaci kažu da je to zato što imaju dobro osmišljenju prenatalnu skrb, gdje primalje na vrijeme vrše
- i selekciju trudnica koje su high risk(kao što bi recimo bila ronin, s prethodnim carskim i VBAC-om koji je završio rupturama nekoliko organa),
- a isto tako i u tijeku samog poroda obučene su da znaju prepoznati probleme _na vrijeme_.
Kako to da se u NL nikad ne radi o sekundama, to je ono što mene iskreno čudi i znaima?

----------


## ronin

Dobro,ja sam priču napisala kompletnu,na drugom pdf-u da ovdje ne razvlačimo....  :Smile:

----------


## štrigica

u NL (a ovo je priča jedne trudnice iz NL koja je došla vidjeti roditelje i zaglavila zbog krvarenja u Splitu na održavanju u svibnju 2003) babice pregledavaju ženama tlak, mokraću, pomirišu uložak i izvagaju ženu... potom poslušaju KČS na trubicu... na uzv se ide ako ima problema u T... 
meni je to zvučalo kao igranje sa sudbinom... nikakvog pregleda stanja cerviksa ... mene iskreno šokiralo... ja bih Iv vjerovatno izgubila u 16 tjednu da nema svega toga jer ja jednostavno nisam osjetila to otvaranje dok me nije zapravo počelo bolit...

----------


## ina33

> U Nizozemskoj (da, opet Nizozemska, zato što je jedinstvena po tome) čak 30% žena rađa kod kuće, a imaju manji mortalitet nego u SAD.
> Stručnjaci kažu da je to zato što imaju dobro osmišljenju prenatalnu skrb, gdje primalje na vrijeme vrše
> - i selekciju trudnica koje su high risk(kao što bi recimo bila ronin, s prethodnim carskim i VBAC-om koji je završio rupturama nekoliko organa),
> - a isto tako i u tijeku samog poroda obučene su da znaju prepoznati probleme _na vrijeme_.
> Kako to da se u NL nikad ne radi o sekundama, to je ono što mene iskreno čudi i znaima?


Ne znam. To je možda ona bright future kojoj Roda stremi, ali sad, danas, po meni je riskatnije u RH rađat doma, nego ić' na elektivni carski. Meni su bile čudni i svi oni natpisi o štetnosti UZV pregleda u trudnoći i teško bih podnijela da se nisam redovito pregledavala, ali moje su startne pozicije (IVF trudnoća) specifične, i vjerojatno bi i u NL našla nekog tko bi me pregledavao detaljnije. Nego, je li znaš koliki je mortalitet kod nas u odnosu na mortalitet u NL?

----------


## ina33

U nekoj usporedivoj godini - tipa od 2000-te naovamo?

----------


## Deaedi

> U Nizozemskoj (da, opet Nizozemska, zato što je jedinstvena po tome) čak 30% žena rađa kod kuće, a imaju manji mortalitet nego u SAD.


Nizozemska i SAD nisu uopce usporedive. Razliciti su sustavi zdravstvenog osiguranja i zdravstvene zastite. Kruske i jabuke.

Tako se moze reci i da npr. SD ima najvisu stopu mortaliteta beba, ali se ne napominje da se tamo salju rizicni porodi/trudnoce.

----------


## mama courage

> U Nizozemskoj (da, opet Nizozemska, zato što je jedinstvena po tome) čak 30% žena rađa kod kuće, a imaju manji mortalitet nego u SAD.


primjer selektivne informiranosti a la roda. nizozemska možda i ima manji mortalitet od sad, al ima veći od njemačke. i zaboravljamo da otprilike oko 10-15% asistiranih poroda kod kuće završi u bolnici. i da se tada (ev.) mortalitet pripisuje bolnici (koliko god me netko u suprotno uvjeravao) i za kraj spomenimo uopće pitanje statistika i usporedbe. al, o tome smo ionako već raspravljali, pa se ne bih ponavljala (vise nego što treba).




> Stručnjaci kažu da je to zato što imaju dobro osmišljenju prenatalnu skrb, gdje primalje na vrijeme vrše
> - i selekciju trudnica koje su high risk(kao što bi recimo bila ronin, s prethodnim carskim i VBAC-om koji je završio rupturama nekoliko organa),
> - a isto tako i u tijeku samog poroda obučene su da znaju prepoznati probleme _na vrijeme_.


ja opet čitala da oni imaju jako lošu prenatalnu skrb.  :? 




> Kako to da se u NL nikad ne radi o sekundama, to je ono što mene iskreno čudi i znaima?


a tko veli da se ne radi ?! 

a da asistirani porod kod kuće ima svoje probleme govore i podaci o austrijskim babicama koje su zavrsile pred sudom.


svatko navlači vodu na svoj mlin.

----------


## yaya

MC potpis.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Na žalost, statistike ne idu u prilog sigurnosti bolničkog poroda u odnosu na asistirani kućni, jer prečesto s upravo interveniranjem (s najboljom namjerom) stvore neke najopasnije situacije (ako ne taj čas, onda dugoročno gledano).


ova teza možda i ide u prilog tezi da se dozvoli ženi izbor na asistirani kućni porod.

ali, nikako ne razumijem kako ide u prilog tezi da pravo na izbor načina poroda isključuje pravo na izbor elektivnog carskog reza.  :? 

da li statistike nešto govore o sigurnosti elektivnog carskog u odnosu na asistirani kućni?  :/

----------


## rena7

Već kada smo kod carskog ajde da pitam što biste vi na mom mjestu? Od 30-og tjedna znam da imamo problem sa pupčanom vrpcom. Inače se sastoji od 2 arterije i 1 vene. Kod nas je samo 1 arterija. Za sada se, hvala dragom Bogu nisu stvorili nikakvi problemi. Bebica lijepo napreduje i sve je ok. Uf... bila sam u panici jako jako jako....

Jučer sam bila na pregledu kod doktora koji će me pripremiti za porod. I lijepo on kaže suprugu i meni ovako- znate li vi da se mogu očekivati komplikacije pri vaginalnom porodu? A mi  :shock: - što, kako? Pa do sada su nam svi spominjali mogućnost zastoja u rastu bebe, čekali smo da prijeđe 2 kg kao ozeblo sunce. I hvala Bogu prešao je. Odakle sada to?!!! Komplikacije pri vaginalnom, zar je to moguće? !!!

Objasnio nam je ovako- zbog 1 pupčane arterije protok krvi kroz pupkovinu može biti otežan, morat ćete stalno, ali stalno biti na ctg-u, čim osjetite prvi trud odmah se javite u bolnicu. Ne daj Bože da imate trudove koje vi ne osjetite, a moguće je tada beba pati. Hm... fetalna patnja može dovesti do pada otkucaja... ma ne želim ni misliti što bi bilo kada bi bilo...

Imam osjećaj da mi je dr. onako kao usput provukao mogućnost carskog. Pričali smo o vaginalnom, epiduralnoj. Sve pod strogim nadozorm može, ali ako krene po zlu- hitan carski. 
Vidjet ćemo se za 2-3 tjedna ponovno na kontroli, dovoljno da razmislim o svemu. 

I sada pitanje- biste li se vi igrale sa vatrom ili bi išle na elektivni carski?


Oprostite ako je OT    :Love:

----------


## Deaedi

> I sada pitanje- biste li se *vi igrale sa vatrom* ili bi išle na elektivni carski?


Mislim da si sama vec odlucila.

----------


## rena7

Pa Deadi po čemu si to zaključila? Jel se ti šališ? Ja ozbiljno pitam što biste vi. Doktor nije izričito predložio carski, a ja nisam inzistirala. Jednostavno sam ostala zatečena onim što sam čula. Razmišljam što ću, pričat ću i sa dr. na kontroli za 2-3 tjedna. Dakle, imam vremena razmisliti, čuti mišljenje drugih,  a i termin mi je 26.10.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Pa Deadi po čemu si to zaključila? Jel se ti šališ? Ja ozbiljno pitam što biste vi. Doktor nije izričito predložio carski, a ja nisam inzistirala. Jednostavno sam ostala zatečena onim što sam čula. Razmišljam što ću, pričat ću i sa dr. na kontroli za 2-3 tjedna. Dakle, imam vremena razmisliti, čuti mišljenje drugih,  a i termin mi je 26.10.


ja bih svakako poslušala liječničku preporuku. i tražila bih mišljenje još jednog stručnjaka.   :Kiss:

----------


## klia

U tvom slučaju, rena, mislim da bih išla na carski. Znam za slučaj gdje je dijete mrtvo rođeno zbog komplikacije s pupčanom vrpcom (nije bila zamotana oko vrata). Ako postoji 0, 1 posto predviđene mogućnosti da porod zbog nečega krene krivo, ne bih čekala da dođe do hitnog stanja.

----------


## Deaedi

> Pa Deadi po čemu si to zaključila? Jel se ti šališ? Ja ozbiljno pitam što biste vi. Doktor nije izričito predložio carski, a ja nisam inzistirala. Jednostavno sam ostala zatečena onim što sam čula. Razmišljam što ću, pričat ću i sa dr. na kontroli za 2-3 tjedna. Dakle, imam vremena razmisliti, čuti mišljenje drugih,  a i termin mi je 26.10.


Ne salim se, ali ako mislis da je 



> Pričali smo o vaginalnom, epiduralnoj. Sve pod strogim nadozorm može,


igranje s vatrom, nije mi jasno kakvu dilemu imas?

Bilo bi neozbiljno od bilo koga da ti kaze svoje misljenje, osim lijecnika koji ima uvid u tvoje stanje i dokumentaciju.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Na žalost, statistike ne idu u prilog sigurnosti bolničkog poroda u odnosu na asistirani kućni, jer prečesto s upravo interveniranjem (s najboljom namjerom) stvore neke najopasnije situacije (ako ne taj čas, onda dugoročno gledano).
> 
> Kako recimo opravdati ležanje na leđima kada to povećava znanto rizik od fetalne patnje i usporava porod i time ga čini opasnijim? 
> Kako to da se ignorira ta činjenica da dijete svojom težinom, u tom nefiziološkom položaju za rađanje, pritišće glavnu venu u trbušnoj šupljini i time smanjuje dovod krvi i kisika majci i djetetu i time stavar dobru podlogu za fetalni distres? 
> 
> ...


vidiš meni ne
meni to ide samo u prilog tezi da treba izbjeći nepotrebne intervencije
da se žena ne nafila dripom
da ju se pusti da hoda
da ju se ne postavi kao žabu na leđa već da može roditi čučeći, klečeći, sjedeći....
da se može istuširati, da može biti s njom netko tko će je masirati, dodati joj vode, nešto za posjesti, tko će je držati za ruku, puštati joj glazbu, ili jednostavno biti tu
da je neće 10x pregledavati vaginalno, ako za to nema potrebe, da će je pustiti na miru, ali opet da će babica biti tu kad zatreba, da će pomoći, čuvati međicu...
znači promjeniti odnos prema rodilji u rodilištu, gdje se ipak može hitno reagirati zlu ne trebalo, a ne da žene bježe kući rađati

----------


## mamma Juanita

ina, evo statistika.
Nizozemske su bolje od hrvatskih.
http://whqlibdoc.who.int/publication...596145_eng.pdf

sa stranica WHO:

Nizozemska:
http://www.euro.who.int/main/WHO/Cou...nguage=English

Hrvatska:
http://www.euro.who.int/main/WHO/Cou...nguage=English


Njemačka:
http://www.euro.who.int/main/WHO/Cou...nguage=English

----------


## ina33

Hvala, ali ja, ovako brzinski, ne kužim ovo interpretirat - jel' gledamo brojku Infant death - to se vrti oko 4, kod nas oko 5,70 - jel' to neka velika razlika? Je li to jednoznačno svedeno na to da je kod nas previše carskih? Ne kužim ja to, u stvari, ne znam interpretirat u svjetlu diskusije je li sigurniji elektivni carski ili porod doma asistirani. Jesmo li mi bliže Americi, ili bliže Nizozemskoj? Sori što te pilim oko toga, ali ovako brzinski kako i jedino mogu sudjelovat (mala beba doma), nije mi odmah jasno i nisam verzirana gledat infaće na tim stranicama.

----------


## sorciere

http://www.undp.hr/show.jsp?page=63577

http://www.hzjz.hr/publikacije/Dojenacke2006.pdf

http://www.poslovni.hr/86893.aspx

----------


## mamma san

> Ajme greška, ovaj post iznad je trebao ići na "Spomenite se..."
> 
> Kad sve radim na brzinu.


maknula sam ga.   :Wink:

----------


## apricot

pa onda si mogla obrisati i ovaj ispod... sad nema smisla   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cvijeta73

a kad već brišeš, obriši i ovaj od apricot. i ovaj moj.  i ovaj svoj gdje pišeš "maknula sam ga"  :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

Slažem se s Cvijetom.  :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Slažem se s Cvijetom.


hehe, zna se tko će odmah nanjušiti gdje može malo kuriti  :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Ina, gledaš rubriku _perinatal mortality_.
Niti ja ne stignem ulaziti sada u dubiozne interpretacije, zašto je kod nas perin.smrtnost veća nego u NL.
Vjerojatno to ima veze i s načinom prenatalne skrbi i skrbi tijekom poroda.

Svakako pokazuje da su u jednoj zemlji koja ima jako visok postotak poroda kod kuće statistike prilično bolje, 
svakako bolje nego u HR (a istovremeno jako puno ljudi u HR će smatrati naš sistem boljim).
Jesmo li mi bliže Americi ili Nizozemskoj.... teško pitanje, ne znam ti odgovorit na njega.

Postoji možda jači trend k američkom sistemu, ali obzirom da bi mi u EU, promjenom zakona i načina edukacije, trebao bi se barem omogućiti asistiran porod kod kuće 
(koji je bdw moguć i u USA i u NL, ali u USA je izuzetno rijedak).
U NL sistemu, rasterećenjem rutinske specijalističke skrbi od baš svih trudnoća (i upućivanjem samo rizičnih t. specijalistima), ostavlja se više prostora za kvalitetniju skrb upravo za rizične trudnoće u kojima je ona doista i najpotrebnija.
Promjena koju bi ja voljela doživjeti u HR da je je da se žene ne forsira na vaginalni porod onda kada ne ide i kada je to zaista rizično (npr. pod dripom, a da je prethodni bio CR, ili prethodna dva- CR i vaginalni s rupturama), dakle da se ne čeka, nego da se odmah ide na porod CR kada je to neophodno, a s druge strane da se dozvoli da vaginalni porodi budu zaista i prirodni, pa bi bili sigurniji i za djecu i za majke.
Naravno, do granice gdje postaje jasno da je intervencija potrebna,
kada je carski rez najsigurnija intervencija i opcija.
To je ono što čiča Odent priča, pa ga neki okrivljuju da je zadrti pobornik rađanja u kukuruzištu, dok ga drugi opet krivo shvaćaju i optužuju da je ljubitelj carskog reza.
Uvjerih se da neke ljude to iskreno zbunjuje.
A on smatra da je upravo najsigurniji pristup taj koji zagovara fiziologiju dokle god glatko teče i uzimanje (a ne bježanje)  _najboljeg_ od tehnologije, kad je to stvarno i potrebno.



> We might also conclude that one of the main functions of the safe modern caesarean should be to make obsolete such a tool as the forceps, which is in addition associated with the risks of serious damages of maternal tissues.(22) Are we going towards a simplified two options basic strategy: either _a straightforward birth by the vaginal route, or a caesarean during labour, if possible before the stage of emergency_?


I još malo da ga citiram:



> Making sense of rising caesarean section rates *Reducing caesarean section rates should not be the primary objective* 
> EDITOR—So long as the studies suggested by Anderson in his editorial on rising caesarean section rates take into account the sole conventional criteria,1 a caesarean section without procrastination will always seem the most advantageous attitude in well equipped obstetric units. But we as doctors must also think long term, given the wide research on the life long consequences of prenatal and perinatal environmental factors. We must also learn to think in terms of civilisation.2 
> 
> *Meanwhile the most dangerous guidelines would be those recommending a limit to the rise in caesarean section. The first effect would be (and in some places already is) to increase the rates of difficult instrumental vaginal deliveries, which should become exceptionally rare in the age of the safe caesarean.* The priority, after millennia of culturally controlled childbirth, is to rediscover the basic needs of labouring women. These needs are easily expressed in terms of physiology. Labouring women need to be protected against any sort of neocortical stimulation (privacy, silence) and to maintain a low level of adrenaline (feeling secure in a warm enough place). Today very few people can imagine how easy the birth of a baby and the delivery of its placenta can be when there is nobody around but an experienced, motherly, and silent midwife sitting in a corner and knitting (knitting as an example of repetitive tasks that help to maintain a low level of adrenaline). 
> 
> *Decreasing caesarean section rates should be a consequence of a better understanding of the physiological processes: it should not be the primary objective.3* 
> 
> Michael R Odent, director 
> 
> ...

----------


## mamma Juanita

joj sori za ova ogromna slova  :Embarassed:

----------


## mamma Juanita

...i nije bilo namjerno za a70v koja mrzi sitna   :Grin:  

zaboravila link na onaj citat
http://www.bmj.com/cgi/content/full/329/7476/1240-b

----------


## sorciere

na ovim linkovima koje sam ostavila piše da je u hr u 2004. i  2005. umrlo po 245 novorođenčadi (stope 6,1 i 5,7), a u 2006. 215 (stopa 5,2). 

a napisani su i razlozi.

----------


## fritulica1

> maknula sam ga.


Hvala mamma san.   :Kiss:  
Ispričavam se zbog padobranstva u ovako važnoj temi. Odlazim tiho, na prstima.    :Unsure:

----------


## fegusti

*ronin*, kao prvo jedan veliki  :Love:  .
ti si jedna hrabra i optimistična žena.

moram priznati da su mi priče s portala, kada sam ih čitala prije nego sam rodila, pomalo išle na živce jer ni u jednoj ništa nije pošlo po zlu.
kod mene se isto dogodila ruptura 4. stupnja (kao tebi na drugom porodu, koliko se sjećam), a o tako nečem nisam mogla pročitati na portalu, osim da je iznimno rijetko.
e sad, jasno mi je da se zbog širenja optimizma objavljuju sretne priče o prirodnim porodima bez komplikacija, ali bih isto tako voljela pročitati i priče poput tvoje čisto da se pravovremeno suočim s eventualnim problemima do kojih tokom poroda može doći.
jedino tako možemo biti potpuno informirane i biti spremne prihvatiti ili odbiti neku intervenciju koju nam liječnici predlože (ako uopće traže pristanak).

----------


## leonisa

> moram priznati da su mi priče s portala, kada sam ih čitala prije nego sam rodila, pomalo išle na živce jer ni u jednoj ništa nije pošlo po zlu.


vidis, ja namjerno izbjegavam "zle" situacije jer vjerujem da negativne misli prizivaju negativna djela.

npr. i u knjgama, prije rode, nisam nikad citala komplikacije.

ronin ogromni  :Love:

----------


## fegusti

> vidis, ja namjerno izbjegavam "zle" situacije jer vjerujem da negativne misli prizivaju negativna djela.


s tim se slažem.
ali nečije negativno iskustvo kod mene ne bi stvorilo negativne misli već mi samo skrenulo pažnju da pogledam i naličje medalje jer volim, ako je ikako moguće, predvidjeti sve moguće situacije prije nego se s nečim suočim.

znači, ti si ta zbog koje se objavljuju samo lijepe priče   :Grin:

----------


## Saradadevii

> Ma  iskreno,ustručavala sam se i iznositi detalje ovog poroda da ne strašim žene po forumu,ali činjenica jest da se takve stvari nažalost dešavaju.
> 
> Nakon uspješnog VBAC-a vjera u moje tijelo porasla je do neba.Cijelu sam se trudnoću osjećala blagoslovljeno jer  sam je dugo čekala,osjećala se savršeno,išla sto na sat  do samog kraja.Kad su me u tri ujutro uhvatili prvi trudovi,proživljavala sam ih i uživala u njima,između čitajući mikkinu,aquinu,saraddadevinu te kanginu treću priču s poroda...davale su mi snagu.
> 
> Neke bih detalje najradije zaboravila,no slike mi se uporno vraćaju..uspaničena  lica doktora i babica nikad neću zaboraviti,muža koji je doslovce ludio,odgurnut kad je strka počela,dok je promatrao strku i trčanje s donjeg kata ,te prvu rečenicu koje se sjećam kad sam se probudila:Živa vam je beba.Nismo znali koga da prije spašavamo,jako ste nas prestrašili.
> 
> Sad sam malo odužila,prije nego što pospremim sve to u neku ladicu sjećanja koju baš neću često otvarati  ,no iz jednog razloga,koji možda i neće biti dobrodošao jer i nije u skladu s onim  što Roda zagovara,no moje je iskustvo nažalost takvo,pišem.Odnosno pitam.
> 
> Što bi bilo da me babica poslušala i maknula konstantan nadzor ctg-a?
> ...



ronin, moje iskrene cestitke na malenoj i na tome sto ste obje ostale zive   :Heart:  
Tesko mi te je kontraargumentirati nakon procitane price i toga sto si prosla, ali postoji nekoliko informacija koje su vazne i trebaju se uzeti u obzir. Ne zamjeri...

Rizik od VBACa i rupture maternice nije prestrasan kada se radi o tome da se u fiziologiju poroda ne intervenira. Tada se na vrijeme moze prepoznati je li porod "zapinje" ili ne.

Ti si u proslosti napisala da si s drugim djetetom imala VBAC uz drip i rupturu maternice.
Drip je kontraindiciran za VBAC, a sama ruptura koja se dogodila je jedna velika intervencija, u svaki sljedeci porod.

Ovim ne zelim reci da se puknuce ne bi dogodilo treci put da nije bilo ovog dripa i rupture u drugom porodu. To ne mozemo znati. 

Ali, cini mi se da je vazno imati na umu da je to zasigurno utjecalo na stanje maternice i na rizik od puknuca u trecem porodu.

----------


## ina33

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> vidis, ja namjerno izbjegavam "zle" situacije jer vjerujem da negativne misli prizivaju negativna djela.
> 
> 
> s tim se slažem.
> ali nečije negativno iskustvo kod mene ne bi stvorilo negativne misli već mi samo skrenulo pažnju da pogledam i naličje medalje jer volim, ako je ikako moguće, predvidjeti sve moguće situacije prije nego se s nečim suočim.
> 
> znači, ti si ta zbog koje se objavljuju samo lijepe priče


Ljudi smo različiti. Mene "penso positivo", bez da znam sve what-ifove i njhove vjerojatnosti, plaši. Ja mogu mislit pozitivno tek ako znam sve ishode - best case, worst case i koliko su vjerojatni. Mislim sad baš da nisam jedina na svijetu takva.

----------


## zhabica

> Ljudi smo različiti. Mene "penso positivo", bez da znam sve what-ifove i njhove vjerojatnosti, plaši. Ja mogu mislit pozitivno tek ako znam sve ishode - best case, worst case i koliko su vjerojatni. Mislim sad baš da nisam jedina na svijetu takva.


ja sam inace takva ali kad je porod bio u pitanju izbjegavala sam negativne price, jednostavno me to toliko umaralo i plasilo da sam zaista mislila da mi nije potrebno sve to znati, i na srecu i nije mi bilo potrebno, dobro sam tada postupila. 

no kao sto ina kaze *razliciti smo*, i ja mislim da bi trebalo biti i pozitivnih i negativnih prica, mozda neka omjer bude na strani pozitivnih ali svakako i jendih i drugih, ako se govori o informiranom izboru za koji se roda zalaze onda bi takav pristup bio _informiran_. uostalom neka te price stoje, onaj tko ih ne zeli citat - nece, onaj tko hoce - hoce.

----------


## ina33

Mislim, po toj logici onda ne bi smjelo bit niti članka "izvadi i izreži" jer govori o smrtnosti pri carskom ili sam ja trebala prekinut doktora dok mi je govorio koji su rizici carskog da ne prizivamo nesreću...

----------


## ina33

U stvari, meni se baš to - poznavanje svih what-ifova i njihovih vjerojatnosti čini informirani izbor. Čini mi se, u stvari, da svi postupamo slično - informiramo se o rizicima, onda se za nešto odlučimo i kad padne odluka svjesno se više do njenog izvršenja ne udubljavamo u ružne scenarije tog načina postupanja da se osnažimo. Ali, jednom ih u tijeku procesa odlučivanja moramo razmotrit ozbiljno.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Mislim, po toj logici onda ne bi smjelo bit niti članka "izvadi i izreži"


ili sva sila informacija o katastrofalnim posljedicama epiduralne, dripa itd.  :/

----------


## ronin

Saradadevii,pretpostavljam da si u pravu  :Smile:   :Smile:  

Međutim,kad sam isto pitanje postavila liječnicima,rekli su mi da ovo što se meni desilo ustvari prkosi logici,jer je pukao nedirnuti rez iz 2002
u drugom porođaju imala sam rupturu,ali rodnice i anusa(a jesam pehist  :Rolling Eyes:  ),u protivnom ponovni VBAC ne bi dolazio u obzir.

----------


## mamma san

Ovaj topic nastao je splitanjem rasprave sa topica o jednoumlju. 

 :Smile:

----------


## Saradadevii

> Međutim,kad sam isto pitanje postavila liječnicima,rekli su mi da ovo što se meni desilo ustvari prkosi logici,jer je pukao nedirnuti rez iz 2002


ronin, ne znam zasto su ti to rekli, ali rez ne moze biti "nedirnut", ako je jednom bio pod dripom, To sto onda nije napuknuo ili potpuno puknuo ne znaci da je bio nedirnut. Opterecenje koje misici maternice prodju kada se u sistem ubaci umjetni oksitocin nikako nije zanemarivo. 

Ja sam iz tvojeg posta u proslosti razumjela da ti je pri vbacu pukao i cerviks i da je popucao rez od prethodnog carskog

I samo da dodam, posve mi je razumljivo da nakon takvog strasnog iskustva nikome ne bi savjetovala vbac.

----------


## Saradadevii

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mislim, po toj logici onda ne bi smjelo bit niti članka "izvadi i izreži"
> 
> 
> ili sva sila informacija o katastrofalnim posljedicama epiduralne, dripa itd.  :/


ako pazljivo procitas tekstove s portala, uvjerit ces se da se u nijednom ne govori o katastrofalnim posljedicama. Govori se o nepotrebnostima svega toga ako se postoji fiziologija poroda i o njihovim mogucim rizicima. U neima se govori i o mogucim dugorocnim posljedicama.
Nista nije katastrofalno, ljudi su prilagodljiva vrsta.

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> vidis, ja namjerno izbjegavam "zle" situacije jer vjerujem da negativne misli prizivaju negativna djela.
> 
> 
> s tim se slažem.
> ali nečije negativno iskustvo kod mene ne bi stvorilo negativne misli već mi samo skrenulo pažnju da pogledam i naličje medalje jer volim, ako je ikako moguće, predvidjeti sve moguće situacije prije nego se s nečim suočim.
> 
> znači, ti si ta zbog koje se objavljuju samo lijepe priče


  :Laughing:  
ja ti mogu na prste nabrojat prica koje sam pocitala....neki moj feler u glavi kojeg se rjesavam. uspjesno. s obzirom da sam pocela citati  :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

> fegusti prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  leonisa prvotno napisa
> ...


po meni osobno, bit roninine priče nije uopće što je _negativna_ (tj. na svu sreću je zavrsila pozitivno), nego što je tipična priča za forumašicu ovog foruma. njen tok misli je ono što me fascinira u toj priči i (posebno)  je vrijedan čitanja.

----------


## Deaedi

> po meni osobno, bit roninine priče nije uopće što je negativna (tj. na svu sreću je zavrsila pozitivno), nego što je tipična priča za forumašicu ovog foruma. njen tok misli je ono što me fascinira u toj priči i (posebno) je vrijedan čitanja.


Meni je prica isto jako zanimljiva, a njena vjerodostojnost (za razliku od suhoparnih statistika i istrazivanja iz 1920 i neke) daje jednu sasvim novu dimenziju forumu.

Samo mi je jako zao sto je to ronin prosla, od kada sam procitala pricu, ne mogu prestati misliti o tome.

Inace MC, kad preuzimas voditeljsku palicu   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

moram samo napomenuti da sam u trudnoći pročitala nekoliko prilično gadnih priča s poroda koje su me dobro isprepadale, još i sad me je strah čitati ih... čak sam se pitala bi li mi bilo bolje da sam ostala neinformirana i optimistična...
ali i dalje se naravno zalažem za dostupnost što šireg spektra informacija

daljnju raspravu prepuštam ekspertima, ja vas pratim iz prikrajka   :Saint:

----------


## fegusti

> ...bit roninine priče nije uopće što je _negativna_ (tj. na svu sreću je zavrsila pozitivno), nego što je tipična priča za forumašicu ovog foruma. njen tok misli je ono što me fascinira u toj priči i (posebno)  je vrijedan čitanja.


nisam se dobro izrazila.
ronina priča je puna pozitivnih stavova i optimizma i upravo zato nije "negativna" već samo realna jer i takve se stvari događaju.

----------


## Felix

evo i mene natrag  :Smile:  
bome ste se raspisale!

moram kratko, nazalost nemam puno vremena. :/ 

kao prvo ronin  :Love:  drago mi je da si medju nama i uzivas u svoje troje djece. dobro da si radjala u bolnici i dobro da postoji carski rez koji je savrsen za ovakve situacije.  :Heart:  


sto se tice tema koje su trenutno aktualne, mislim da su se jako pocele mijesati kruske i jabuke.

kao prvo glede prava na izbor poroda. smijesno mi je citati da roda nekome *daje ili zeli dati* ovakav ili onakav izbor. mislim da je svakome jasno da to nema smisla. svatko odgovara sam za sebe i za svoje odluke. mi nemamo nikakvu ingerenciju odlucivati o drugim osobama, niti ju zelimo i mozemo imati.

ono sto mi zelimo, je da se promijene zakoni, da se promijeni svijest javnosti i porodu, i da se promijeni odnos medicinskog osoblja prema pacijentima.

*pravo na izbor* koji mi propagiramo je jednako ogranicen kao i vas, jer *uvijek postoje ogranicenja*. samo sto vi (govorim vi jer se ne sjecam vise koje su konkretno forumasice tog stava, ne zamjerite) smatrate da rodilja ima izbor odabirati medicinske postupke koji ce se vrstiti nad njom, iako nisu medicinski potrebni niti bi pridonijeli boljem ishodu situacije, nego obratno. ali i same ste priznale da i tu ima ogranicenja. mislite li da rodilja smije traziti da joj ubrzaju porod dripom u VBAC-u, kad je valjda potpuno jasno da je to vrlo rizicno? ako smatrate da ne, eto ogranicenja. ako smatrate da da, dokle mislite da to moze ici? do riskiranja smrti rodilje i bebe?

prema *nasem, hrvatskom zakonu*, dvojbe nema. *rodilja ne moze odlucivati i zahtijevati pojedine med. intervencije*. moze odbiti intervencije, moze traziti drugog lijecnika. i to je sve. tocka. ne znam kako je u austriji, ali iskreno smatram da je zakon slican, a da je u sanjinom slucaju stvar u tome sto jos uvijek dosta lijecnika smatra npr. indukciju kao benigno uplitanje u tijek poroda, iako je dokazano da donosi povisene rizike po majku i po dijete. ako je nesto rizicno, a nije medicinski potrebno, a provodilo bi se samo na zahtjev rodilje, prema medicinskoj etici ne bi se smjelo provesti. (druga je stvar praksa i sto ako bas trazis, naci ces i indicije da mozda treba). zato i dalje smatram da roda ne trazi nikakvo ogranicavajuce pravo na izbor u porodu, nego jedino ispravno s medicinskog etickog i kojeg vec stajalista. 

takodjer, do sada nismo naglasili ni dvije bitne stvari:

1. komunikacija izmedju med. osoblja i rodilje se podrazumijeva. to znaci da ce ono biti informirano o njenim zeljama, i osoblje dati svoje savjete i preporuke. razgovarat ce o epiduralnoj, mogucim opcijama, blabla. ako je situacija takva da je pitanje zivota i smrti, *naravno da odlucuje osoblje*. naravno da ce ici na carski pa makar se protivila. zasto uvijek netko povuce to pitanje, kao da bi mi najradije ukinuli carski rez?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  

2. medicina nije egzaktna znanost, a posebno sto se tice poroda. to znaci da postoje brojne 'sive' zone kad je moguce vise opcija, kao sto je recimo zadak - carski ili vaginalni. isto tako, moguce je da zena zaista upadne u tih 10-tak % slucajeva kad je potrebna indukcija, kad je potrebna epiziotomija itd. ako se odluci za epiduralnu, naravno da ce mozda biti potreban i drip. i tako dalje. dakle, ima tu puno vise prostora za odluku nego sto se na prvi pogled cini.

glede *ronin* i njene price koja se iskoristila kao 'argument' koliko je porod opasan, misilm da ni u nizozemskoj niti ikojoj zemlji njen slucaj ne bi bio slucaj za porod kod kuce. nema sanse. i *besmisleno* je, da ne kazem zlonamjerno, *usporedjivati rizike njezinog bolnickog rizicnog poroda*, nakon jednog carskog i jednog jedva uspjelog VBAC-a u kojem je bilo dripa, ruptura i kojecega, *s prirodnim porodom uz strucnu osobu kod kuce, kad je trudnoca niskog rizika*. tkivo pamti, i njezin VBAC je u samoj svojoj osnovi bio rizican - dobro da vec tada nije doslo do rupture maternice. i naravno da je pri ovom porodu trebala biti u bolnici i pod nadzorom. ali kakve to zaboga veze ima s asistiranim porodom kod kuce, i to zene koja nije imala carski, trudnoca uredna, dijete glavom dolje? :?  to su dva odvojena svijeta. za trudnice visokog rizika se uvijek preporucuje da idu u bolnicu, jer je sansa da ce morati na (ponovni) carski velika!

takodjer, molim vas opet po stoti put - nemojmo mijesati *nase, hrvatske price s poroda kod kuce*, jer ni one *nemaju veze* s modelom *asistiranog poroda kod kuce koji mi propagiramo*. 

kod asistiranog poroda kod kuce, koji je brojnim istrazivanjima, ponovit cu ko papiga po petmilionti put, jednako siguran ili cak sigurniji nego porod u bolnici, za zene iste skupine rizika (iskljucivo niske), tu je strucno osoblje - primalja, skolovana upravo za to, koja ima *bitno drugacije obrazovanje nego nasi lijecnici i primalje*. oni su nauceni gledati traku ctg-a, dok je ona naucena pratiti suptilne znakove koji upucuju na opasnost. u prirodnom fizioloskom porodu, situacije kakve se dogadjaju u bolnicama su iznimno, iznimno rijetke. do problema ne dolazi u sekundama, kao u bolnici, upravo zbog intervencija. 

a *zena niskog rizika*, koja ce 85% imati savrseno normalan i prirodan porod bez potrebe za ijednom intervencijom, *odabirom elektivnog carskog automatski povecava rizike* i po sebe i svoje buduce trudnoce, i po dijete. takve su statistike, carski je operacija i to je tako. naravno, ako ona ne spada u niski rizik nego ima *indicije za carski*, situacija se mijenja i moguce je da ce *carski smanjiti rizike* po nju i dijete, mozda im cak i spasiti zivot! ali opet, to su dvije razlicite stvari. zato zaista ne vidim potrebu da se forumasice koje su rodile carskim na neki nacin opravdavaju pred nama - ako je bio potreban, odlicno, za to i sluzi! s tim da postoji problem definiranja stvarnih i mogucih indicija za carski, ali ostavimo to struci.

i nema tu veze sto mi *mislimo*, kako rece ina33, da je elektivni carski *sigurniji* od asistiranog p. kod kuce. istrazivanja i medicina pokazuju da *nije*. ali opet, asistirani porod kod kuce nije ovaj polu-model koji imamo u hr, to nije opcija za zene koje spadaju u skupinu visokog rizika. nemojmo mijesati kruske i jabuke. ronin nikada ne bi radjala kod kuce, bar ne ovo trece dijete. drugo dijete mozda, ovisno o puno faktora, a tada cisto sumnjam da bi doslo do ovih ruptura do kojih je doslo zbog dripa, lezanja (a nekako vjeruejm da je bilo i nalijeganja na trbuh) i ostalih medicinskih i suptilnih intervencija.

sto se mene tice, nemam problema s tim da se roninina prica objavi na portalu, s tim da bih voljela opise prva dva poroda, da bude jasnija situacija oko dogadjaja koji su se dogodili na trecem porodu. idem sad procitati njenu pricu.  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Inace MC, kad preuzimas voditeljsku palicu


gdje? :shock: 

očito ne poznaš MC, pa ta bi nas postrojila ko pionire  :Grin:  
takvima nije za dat vlast u ruke

još bi ti mahala komadićem čokolade pred nosom dok ne bi napravila što ona hoće  :Kiss:

----------


## Deaedi

> a zena niskog rizika, koja ce 85% imati savrseno normalan i prirodan porod bez potrebe za ijednom intervencijom, odabirom elektivnog carskog automatski povecava rizike i po sebe i svoje buduce trudnoce, i po dijete. *takve su statistike*, carski je operacija i to je tako


Gdje su te statistike, stvarno nisam našla?

----------


## Felix

> upravo zbog intervencija


upravo zbog nedostatka bolnickih rutinskih intervencija




> 85%


otprilike 85%

da me ne bi hvatale za rijec  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Inace MC, kad preuzimas voditeljsku palicu  
> 
> 
> gdje? :shock:


Pa pogledaj joj u potpis   :Laughing:

----------


## Felix

deaedi, poprilicno sam sigurna da smo ih stavljale na jednoj od trakavica o elektivnom carskom, ali potrazit cu opet. samo nisam sigurna da cu stici danas, sorry.

----------


## Deaedi

> pravo na izbor koji mi propagiramo je jednako ogranicen kao i vas, jer uvijek postoje ogranicenja. samo sto vi (govorim vi jer se ne sjecam vise koje su konkretno forumasice tog stava, ne zamjerite) smatrate da rodilja ima izbor odabirati medicinske postupke koji ce se vrstiti nad njom, iako nisu medicinski potrebni niti bi pridonijeli boljem ishodu situacije, nego obratno. ali i same ste priznale da i tu ima ogranicenja. mislite li da rodilja smije traziti da joj ubrzaju porod dripom u VBAC-u, kad je valjda potpuno jasno da je to vrlo rizicno? ako smatrate da ne, eto ogranicenja. ako smatrate da da, dokle mislite da to moze ici? do riskiranja smrti rodilje i bebe?


Nismo se razumjele, ako pod vi spadam i ja.
Ne mislim da rodilja ima pravo odabirati sve medicinske postupke. Smatram da ima pravo odabrati nacin poroda, u okviru kojeg ce medicinsko osoblje onda, zajedno s njom odabirati medicinski postupak, u okviru mogucih, uz upoznavanje rodilje sa rizikom pojedinog postupka.
Ako rodilja trazi VBAC, onda je se treba upoznati da se tu drip ne primjenjuje iz tih i tih razloga. Nije mi jasno ovakvo kompliciranje, meni se tema cini prilicno jednostavna: zeno, zelis li roditi: vaginalno (prirodno/sa intervencijama) ili na carski? (govorim o urednim trudnocama)

----------


## Felix

*carski nije samo nacin poroda, on je medicinski postupak koji donosi dodatne rizike*. smrtnost majki kod carskoj je veca nego kod vaginalnog poroda, smrtnost djeteta nesto manja nego smrtnost majki ali i dalje veca nego kod vaginalnog. plus dodatne moguce komplikacije koje su cesce nego kod vaginalnog, plus dodatne moguce kompilkacije u iducim trudnocama i porodima.

----------


## Deaedi

> *carski nije samo nacin poroda, on je medicinski postupak koji donosi dodatne rizike*. smrtnost majki kod carskoj je veca nego kod vaginalnog poroda, smrtnost djeteta nesto manja ali i dalje veca. plus dodatne moguce komplikacije koje su cesce nego kod vaginalnog, plus dodatne moguce kompilkacije u iducim trudnocama i porodima.


Zanima me usporedba smrtnosti kod elektivnog carskog, za zdrave, uredne trudnoce bez "medicinskih indikacija" za carski i vaginalnog poroda. Naime, cini mi se da u statistike za smrtnost kod carskog ulaze svi carski rezovi, a njime se uglavnom dovršavaju rizične trudnoče. Ta me statistika zanima, jer se ne dobiva prava slika. To se odnosi i na dodatne komplikacije.

Ako je nesto medicinski postupak, ne znaci da je apriori negativan i nepotreban.

----------


## Felix

aha, kuzim. sigurno postoje i takve statistike, potrazit cu. ali opet kazem, poprilicno sam uvjerena da smo ih iznijeli na jednoj od trakavica, jer se ista i ista pitanja stalno potezu (isto kao sto ce i ovaj topic zavrsiti bez ijedne koristi, a uz puno potrosenih zivaca i vremena. ali dobro, sama sam si kriva).

----------


## Deaedi

> jer se ista i ista pitanja stalno potezu (isto kao sto ce i ovaj topic zavrsiti bez ijedne koristi, a uz puno potrosenih zivaca i vremena. ali dobro, sama sam si kriva).


Cuj, ako se i jedna zena/rodilja malo zapita sta je u stvari u tim statistikama koje se prezentiraju, puno je napravljeno.

----------


## Felix

i da, *nitko od pljuvacica po nizozemskom modelu radjanja nije komentirao bolje nizozemske statistike u ishodu poroda*. tipicno...  :Rolling Eyes:  

a u iducem postu ce opet pricati o straaaasnim opasnostima strucno-asistiranog kucnog poroda, a zanemariti cinjenicu da nizozemke eto bas tako radjaju, i nevjerojatno, manje umiru, manje im djeca umiru i brze se oporave nakon poroda (uzevsi npr. u obzir skoro dvaput manje carskih i skoro pa odsutnost epiziotomija) nego hrvatice. 

ali to nema veze jedno s drugim, pretpostavljam. jer jedno je, kako sam prije x stranica napisala, _vjera, uvjerenje, stav, predrasude, emocije_, kako god, a drugo je _realnost i cinjenice_. ovo prvo se ne moze samo tako mijenjati u odnosu na ovo drugo. hebiga, ipak smo ljudi...

----------


## Felix

> Cuj, ako se i jedna zena/rodilja malo zapita sta je u stvari u tim statistikama koje se prezentiraju, puno je napravljeno.


vjerojatno zato i ja i dalje pisem (iako sad stvarno vise ne nemam vremena), ali u drugacijem smjeru nego ti  :Wink:

----------


## ina33

> *pravo na izbor* koji mi propagiramo je jednako ogranicen kao i vas, jer *uvijek postoje ogranicenja*. samo sto vi (govorim vi jer se ne sjecam vise koje su konkretno forumasice tog stava, ne zamjerite) smatrate da rodilja ima izbor odabirati medicinske postupke koji ce se vrstiti nad njom, iako nisu medicinski potrebni niti bi pridonijeli boljem ishodu situacije, nego obratno. ali i same ste priznale da i tu ima ogranicenja. mislite li da rodilja smije traziti da joj ubrzaju porod dripom u VBAC-u, kad je valjda potpuno jasno da je to vrlo rizicno? ako smatrate da ne, eto ogranicenja. ako smatrate da da, dokle mislite da to moze ici? do riskiranja smrti rodilje i bebe?


Naravno, uvijek postoje ograničenja. Ovo s riskiranjem smrti rodilje i bebe je sličan primjer kao i da bismo se "mi" zalagale za to da možeš doć' dr.-u i zamolit da ti odsiječe ruku. Normalno da se u visoke rizike ne smije ulazit, a složili smo se da je i život rizik. E, onda ostaje jedno ogromno sivo područje onih koje opisuje Daedi - neproblematičnih trudnoća ili trudnoća kad nije kristalno jasno da li moraju završit ovim ili onim putem i koje, zbog ovog ili onog razloga, psihosklonosti trudnice, starosti, neke druge bolesti, ili želje, može završit na ovaj ili onaj način - prirodno, uz dripove, rezanja i sl. ili carskim. Nisu te indikacije za carski written in stone, složile smo se da medicina nije egzaktna znanost. Moja je teza da je carski relativno siguran način poroda. Za odabir načina poroda i razgovor o svemu potrebne su dvije strane - liječnik (ili neki drugi stručnjak, ne kužim se u neasistirane prirode) i rodilja.

----------


## ina33

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *carski nije samo nacin poroda, on je medicinski postupak koji donosi dodatne rizike*. smrtnost majki kod carskoj je veca nego kod vaginalnog poroda, smrtnost djeteta nesto manja ali i dalje veca. plus dodatne moguce komplikacije koje su cesce nego kod vaginalnog, plus dodatne moguce kompilkacije u iducim trudnocama i porodima.
> 
> 
> Zanima me usporedba smrtnosti kod elektivnog carskog, za zdrave, uredne trudnoce bez "medicinskih indikacija" za carski i vaginalnog poroda. Naime, cini mi se da u statistike za smrtnost kod carskog ulaze svi carski rezovi, a njime se uglavnom dovršavaju rizične trudnoče. Ta me statistika zanima, jer se ne dobiva prava slika. To se odnosi i na dodatne komplikacije.
> 
> Ako je nesto medicinski postupak, ne znaci da je apriori negativan i nepotreban.


Da, mislim da je ovo važno razlučiti. I kod vaginalnog poroda se svašta može dogoditi, i djetetu, od ostajanja bez zraka i sl. Ovo da je smrtnost majki veća kod carskog, nego kod vaginalnog me stvarno čudi i nisam sigurna da ja razumijem što se tu misli. Pa zar nije cijela poanta dovođenja poroda u bolnice bilo to da se može napravit hitan carski (slično kao ronin slučaj), ako je potrebno? Zar nije prije više žena (koje su većinom rađale vaginalno) umiralo u porodu? A sad ispada da bi proces trebalo obrnuti? Ili sam nešto krivo shvatila?

----------


## Deaedi

> i da, *nitko od pljuvacica po nizozemskom modelu radjanja nije komentirao bolje nizozemske statistike u ishodu poroda*. tipicno...  
> ...


A tko su te pljuvacice, molim lijepo?

Kakv je to retorika od strane jednog od osoblja foruma  :shock:

----------


## leonisa

MC, slazem se s tobom. i pronalazim se u tom toku misli. i strahovima.

----------


## Felix

> Ovo da je smrtnost majki veća kod carskog, nego kod vaginalnog me stvarno čudi i nisam sigurna da ja razumijem što se tu misli. Pa zar nije cijela poanta dovođenja poroda u bolnice bilo to da se može napravit hitan carski (slično kao ronin slučaj), ako je potrebno? *Zar nije prije više žena (koje su većinom rađale vaginalno) umiralo u porodu?* A sad ispada da bi proces trebalo obrnuti? Ili sam nešto krivo shvatila?


ovo pitanje zahtijeva dug odgovor  :Smile:  ali cu kratko.

porodi su prebaceni u bolnice jer se _pretpostavljalo_ da je tamo sigurnije. ali nije bas ispadalo tako, od samog pocetka pa sve do danas. najprije su u 19.st. doktori, ne znajuci za mogucnost zaraze, odlazili rodiljama direktno nakon bolesnika i obdukcija; sepsa je harala rodilistima i zene su umirale vise nego one koje su rodile doma. lijecnici su tvrdili da su zene same krive za to. onda su to skuzili, pa promijenili (i nisu se ispricali). pocetkom 20. stoljeca su zene i dalje umirale daleko cesce u bolnicama nego u kucama - ali su lijecnici i dalje tvrdili da je sigurnije u bolnici. zene su u bolnicama radjale vezane za krevet, nadrogirane svim i svacim. sredinom 20. stoljeca jer npr u americi bilo pravilo da svaka prvorotka mora biti porodjena forcepsom (plus droge i lezanje) - stradavao je veliki broj djece i zena. tek u 2. polovici 20. stoljeca se poceo mijenjati taj stav, bolnicki porodi se pokusavaju napraviti tako da budu sto vise kao kod kuce, zena napokon moze hodati u porodu, itd (od zemlje do zemlje). kao sto vidis, dug je put prosao taj model bolnickih poroda, sad je sigurniji nego sto je bio prije, ali daleko od toga da su kontroverze prestale.

ranije su zene umirale u porodu, ali ne zato sto je vaginalni porod uzasno opasan, nego prije svega iz egzistencijalnih razloga. da, kad je zena rodila 15.to dijete moglo je doci do 'zamora materijala', tim vise sto je sutradan morala na polje kopati; da, kad je imala placentu previu bila je osudjena na smrt; ali isto tako uzmi u obzir da su zene tada cesto bile neishranjene, u hladnom domu (zamisli sad roditi usred zime u norveskoj, a nema centralnog), zbog nedostatka vitamina su nerijetko imale deformirane zdjelice, morale su raditi i u trudnoci i nakon poroda i to tesko, neusporedivo s danas, pa ipak su uspijevale roditi i po 15-20 djece u takvim uvjetima. da, umirale su, umirala su i djeca, ali ne zato (pojednostavljujem) sto nije bilo dripa nego zato sto nije bilo hrane i osnovnih uvjeta zivota. zene u danasnjem svijetu, pa makar i u zemljama treceg svijeta, imaju neusporedivo bolje uvjete za zivot, i radjaju puno manje djece.

ovo je bilo vrlo pojednostavljeno receno.

----------


## Felix

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i da, *nitko od pljuvacica po nizozemskom modelu radjanja nije komentirao bolje nizozemske statistike u ishodu poroda*. tipicno...  
> ...
> 
> 
> A tko su te pljuvacice, molim lijepo?
> 
> Kakv je to retorika od strane jednog od osoblja foruma  :shock:


ispricavam se ako sam nekoga povrijedila svojom retorikom  :Smile:  

isto tako molim da se prestanu koristiti konstrukcije poput porod u kukuruzistu i sl, jer em sto nemaju nikakve veze s onim sto roda i mi osobno propagiramo, em sto su uvredljivi najmanje koliko je moj izraz 'pljuvacice'.  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jer se ista i ista pitanja stalno potezu (isto kao sto ce i ovaj topic zavrsiti bez ijedne koristi, a uz puno potrosenih zivaca i vremena. ali dobro, sama sam si kriva).
> 
> 
> Cuj, ako se i jedna zena/rodilja malo zapita sta je u stvari u tim statistikama koje se prezentiraju, puno je napravljeno.


ma Deaedi, da te pitam ovako u glavu (ne raspravljam tko je u pravu nego zbilja mi nije jasno): da li ti samo braniš svoj stav da ako želiš možeš odabrati carski usprkos nepostojanju indikacija; ili hoćeš reći da je sigurniji i bolji carski od bilo kakvog vaginalnog poroda?

----------


## Deaedi

Ovo:




> samo braniš svoj stav da ako želiš možeš odabrati carski usprkos nepostojanju indikacija


pa definitivno nisam kompetentna za ovakvu tvrdnju, nisam porodničar:




> hoćeš reći da je sigurniji i bolji carski od bilo kakvog vaginalnog poroda


?

----------


## Deaedi

> isto tako molim da se prestanu koristiti konstrukcije poput porod u kukuruzistu i sl, jer em sto nemaju nikakve veze s onim sto roda i mi osobno propagiramo, em sto su uvredljivi najmanje koliko je moj izraz 'pljuvacice'.


Vidiš, ja pak zagovaram, ako žena hoće, slobodno neka rodi gdje želi, pa i u kukuruzištu.

----------


## leonisa

GD, da mi je znat di su ta kukuruzista...nekoc je bilo jedno iza starackg doma u sigetu......fini kukuruzi, fini  :Grin:

----------


## Anci

Deaedi, leonisa   :Laughing:  

Sad, valjda me se neće krivo shvatiti, što je u tom VBAC?

Mislim, znam što je to   :Grin:  , ali ne znam čemu tolika halabuka i stremljenje tome, čak imaju i majice za bebe "I am VBAC baby"  :? 

Mene ne bi ništa posebno oduševljvljavalo rođenje VBAC-om nakon ovog prvog carskog. Možda griješim, nisam ga iskusila, no vjerujem da je tako.

Ja sam imala dva carska, prvi hitan, drugi sugeriran zbog ovog prethodnog. Ne bih sad ulazila previše u svoje indikacije i eventualnu mogućnost urednog prirodnog poroda, i prvog i drugog...

----------


## pomikaki

> Ovo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				samo braniš svoj stav da ako želiš možeš odabrati carski usprkos nepostojanju indikacija
> 			
> ...


koliko sam shvatila, ti želiš roditi carski, ili imati mogućnost da tako izabereš, čak i ako trudnoća bude uredna, tj. ne bude indikacija da bi nešto moglo poći po zlu pri normalnom porodu. Ok, to je tvoje mišljenje na koje potpuno imaš pravo.

Ali kad kažeš 


> ako se i jedna zena/rodilja malo zapita sta je u stvari u tim statistikama koje se prezentiraju, puno je napravljeno.


 zvuči kao da misliš da nije točno da je vaginalni porod manje rizičan od carskog (govorimo naravno o nerizičnoj trudnoći), i da statistike upućuju na kriv zaključak.

Jasno mi je da ste već sve ovo više puta pretresle i osjećam se malo kao padobranac. Moje je mišljenje da ne bih rado "pod nož" ako nema sigurnih indikacija za takvo nešto, ako ništa drugo zbog mogućih problema u idućoj trudnoći. Pitam samo, misliš li da je takav porod ipak riskantniji?

----------


## cvijeta73

> Deaedi, leonisa   
> 
> Sad, valjda me se neće krivo shvatiti, što je u tom VBAC?
> 
> Mislim, znam što je to   , ali ne znam čemu tolika halabuka i stremljenje tome, čak imaju i majice za bebe "I am VBAC baby"  :? 
> 
> Mene ne bi ništa posebno oduševljvljavalo rođenje VBAC-om nakon ovog prvog carskog. Možda griješim, nisam ga iskusila, no vjerujem da je tako.
> 
> Ja sam imala dva carska, prvi hitan, drugi sugeriran zbog ovog prethodnog. Ne bih sad ulazila previše u svoje indikacije i eventualnu mogućnost urednog prirodnog poroda, i prvog i drugog...


pa mislim da o tome i cijelo vrijeme pričamo (bar ja   :Grin:  ). dakle, stvar je u izbjegavanju carskog u svim situacijama koje se ne mogu svrstati pod apsolutnim indikacijama za carski.  :/

----------


## Deaedi

> Pitam samo, misliš li da je takav porod ipak riskantniji?


Ja *osobno* mislim da je sigurniji. To sam zakljucila informirajuci se i iscitavajuci i istrazujuci sta je u stvari ispod kojih statistika. Ali bitno je da to mislim ja, za sebe. Drugima nista ne zelim sugerirati, propagirati ili podrzavati. Osim prava da se isto informiraju i budu u mogucnosti izabrati. Sta ce zakljuciti i odabrati, ne znam. I nije moje da ulazim u tuđi izbor. I ne razumijem, ali stvarno ne razumijem, zasto bi se netko tako zdusno zgrazao i zalagao da se nekom drugom ogranici mogucnost izbora. Koja tog protivnika uopce ne tangira, ne ugrozava...

----------


## cvijeta73

> pa mislim da o tome i cijelo vrijeme pričamo (bar ja   ). dakle, stvar je u izbjegavanju carskog u svim situacijama koje se ne mogu svrstati pod apsolutnim indikacijama za carski.  :/


citiram samu sebe - nisam do kraja objasnila.

čini mi se da ovaj portal ima gore opisanu "strategiju". i, samo po sebi, ne bih imala ništa protiv toga, kad se takvo propagiranje ne bi nazivalo - "podržavanje prava na izbor"  :/ 

pardon, na informirani izbor.  :/

----------


## leonisa

ja znam za situacije kad je krivo zracunat ocekivani termn poroda pa je rodjeno nedonosce.
tako da, bez citanja, vec samog provodjenja vremena u bolnici dolazm do zakljucka da nije sigurniji.
isto tako dolazim na temelju istog iskustva da je sgurnji od interveniranog poroda (drip, vakum itd).

ja stvarno zelim imati prirodan porod, znaci ne samo VBAC, jer radje bi ponovo na carski nego prosla intervenciju.

zasto...meni jednostavno nesto nedostaje. fali mi karika.

Anci, ti si isla na hitan carski (pretpostavljam da si prosla trudove, mozda je i porod vec zapoceo), ja nisam (ok, sonda je pokazivala da jesam, ali ja ih nisam osjetila, a kad sam ih osjetla, sonda se nije slozila samnom mrgreen: )

ako zanemarimo sto je priroda namijenila, sto je bolje za djete, sta za mene, sto ja osjecam, zanemarim karike i puzzle, ono sto me strasi je sto znam "proceduru" nakon carskog, a ne znam da li mogu proci ponovno odvajanje u rodilstu (tu iskljucujem situacije opasne po zivot i zdravlje)

----------


## pomikaki

> Pitam samo, misliš li da je takav porod ipak riskantniji?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ja *osobno* mislim da je sigurniji. To sam zakljucila informirajuci se i iscitavajuci i istrazujuci sta je u stvari ispod kojih statistika. Ali bitno je da to mislim ja, za sebe. Drugima nista ne zelim sugerirati, propagirati ili podrzavati. Osim prava da se isto informiraju i budu u mogucnosti izabrati. Sta ce zakljuciti i odabrati, ne znam. I nije moje da ulazim u tuđi izbor. I ne razumijem, ali stvarno ne razumijem, zasto bi se netko tako zdusno zgrazao i zalagao da se nekom drugom ogranici mogucnost izbora. Koja tog protivnika uopce ne tangira, ne ugrozava...


da se razumijemo, ja gore kad kažem "takav porod" mislim na prirodan (da ne bude zabune   :Grin:  ), a pretpostavljam da ti ipak govoriš o carskom?

----------


## leonisa

> ja znam za situacije kad je krivo zracunat ocekivani termn poroda pa je rodjeno nedonosce.


a je i ja pisem jedno mslim u tom trenu drugo....ovo se odnosi na CR

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Pitam samo, misliš li da je takav porod ipak riskantniji?
> ...


Ja te nis ne razumijem   :Laughing:  

Ja pod takav porod mislim na carski.

----------


## Anci

OK, leonisa, imamo valjda različito iskustvo.
Valjda su i bolnice razločite po tom pitanju.

Meni stvarni ništa ne nedostaje (govorim o karici!  :Grin:  ). Ja sam bila u rađaoni i odahnula sam kad su me počeli pripremati za carski.

Ali L. nisam vidjela tek 24 sata nakon njena rođenja i ludila sam na intenzivnoj. 
Drugi put, istu večer sam dojila J. i nismo se odvajale   :Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

> Ja te nis ne razumijem   
> 
> Ja pod takav porod mislim na carski.


dobro, ja sam sad razumjela   :Grin:   (bila si krivo interpretirala moju rečenicu -ili se ja krivo izrazila- pa mi je sad ispalo kao da hoćeš ipak sad prirodan porod...   :Laughing:   dobro... ja sam u svakom slučaju formirala svoje mišljenje, a to je bitno)

----------


## leonisa

> OK, leonisa, imamo valjda različito iskustvo.
> Valjda su i bolnice razločite po tom pitanju.
> 
> Meni stvarni ništa ne nedostaje (govorim o karici!  ). Ja sam bila u rađaoni i odahnula sam kad su me počeli pripremati za carski.
> 
> Ali L. nisam vidjela tek 24 sata nakon njena rođenja i ludila sam na intenzivnoj. 
> Drugi put, istu večer sam dojila J. i nismo se odvajale


ok i ja bi puno toga drugacije da sam znala.

mislim, vec sam napisala puno puta u ovim raspravama da je moj CR bio savrsen, koliko on kao takav moze biti.
no valjda su moja ocekivanja veca i kriteriji mi narasli pa zelim nesto drugo....(imam ja u glavi sve sta zelim, od poze do osoba, i sto tako sta ne zelm  :Smile:  )

naravno, uopce to ne utjece na prihvacanje drugacjih zelja, stavova, osjecaja...  :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

> ja znam za situacije kad je krivo zracunat ocekivani termn poroda pa je rodjeno nedonosce.
> 			
> 		
> 
> a je i ja pisem jedno mslim u tom trenu drugo....ovo se odnosi na CR


za koliko situacija konkretno? 
kad su se dogodile (koje godine)?
za koliko vremena je krivo izračunat termin, i tko ga je krivo izračunao? (mislim - moraš fakat bit kreten da toliko fulaš u terminu - da porodiš NEDONOŠĆE  :?  )

uostalom - a tko ti jamči da krivi izračunavač termina - neće dat drip da potakne trudove za vaginalni porod - ako mu je TERMIN glavni kriterij...

što mi ni jedno ni drugo ne drži vodu, al ajde...  :/ 
valjda ćeš mi dokumentirat   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

sva moja dokumentacija je ono sto sam "vidjela" u bolnic dok sam lezala.

sto se termina tice, daj, pa ja sam sa specijalzanticom vodila rat kad mi je OT.

i da, ja ti upravo pricam da je moje osobno misljenje da je prirodan porod najsigurnji. ako u njega krenu intervenirat da je onda sigurniji carski.
cini mi se da selektivno citas.

ne mogu ti dokumentrati, al te mogu poslat u rodiliste na jedno 4 mjeseca.

----------


## anchie76

> uostalom - a tko ti jamči da krivi izračunavač termina - neće dat drip da potakne trudove za vaginalni porod - ako mu je TERMIN glavni kriterij...


Pa dat ce ga garant - na zalost  :/

----------


## Anci

leonisa, je evo nisam išla ništa planski na carski
krenuli trudovi, pa ne ide...

i drugi put, na planirani carski, uspjela sam dobiti trudove dan pred zakazanu operaciju

mogu reći da su moje cure dočekale termin  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> uostalom - a tko ti jamči da krivi izračunavač termina - neće dat drip da potakne trudove za vaginalni porod - ako mu je TERMIN glavni kriterij...
> 
> 
> Pa dat ce ga garant - na zalost  :/


Da se nadovezem.. neznam jel ti mislis da netko ovdje misli da je bolje inducirati ak je termin glavni kriterij?  Zasto si to uopce spomenula?

----------


## leonisa

mozda meni fali bas taj dio, da upotpunimo sliku, kad vec pricamo o osobnom vidjenju i dozivljajima.

----------


## Felix

sigurna sam da sam citala da cak u *10%* slucajeva elektivnih carskih bebe budu nedonoscad, iako je dijagnoza bila da je dijete u terminu i spremno za porod.

glede racunanja termina, nazalost to lijecnici kod nas rade vrlo rigidno i besmisleno. naime, racuna se po zadnjoj mengi. nije vazno kad si imala odnos, nije vazno kad si imala ovulaciju, makar to bilo mjesec dana poslije. evo sad imamo jednu forumasicu koja je trudna, ovulacija je bila 18 dana kasnije, i dr je uredno napisao ocekivani termin 18 dana ranije prije stvarnog, iako je i iz razgovora i uzv-a i svih mjera iza aviona ocito da je pravi termin 18 dana kasnije. u trudnickoj knjizici pise tako. kad dodje vrijeme za porod, ne sumnjam da ce u bolnici citati onaj krivi termin, da ce se morati svadjati i objasnjavati da joj beba nije mala, da nije zastoj u razvoju (koji zahtijeva carski), da nije... sve je to prosla vec jedna roda prije nekoliko mjeseci. izludili su ju u bolnici da mora hitno na carski jer blablabla. rodila je mjesec dana nakon toga. mjesec dana!! :shock: i to zato sto je bila uporna i znala da je s njom sve u redu. da je pokleknula pod 'zar vi zelite ubiti svoju bebu', isla bi na carski i imala nedonosce. iskljucivo zbog administrativne gluposti - sto se termina racuna po mengi, a ne zdravom razumu i komunikaciji s trudnicom.

druga je stvar da se ne radjaju sve bebe nakon jednakog trajanja trudnoce. dakle, moguce je da beba nakon 40 tjedana trudnoce i dalje bude - nedonosce. jer joj je naprosto trebalo vise. uzv ne moze sa 100% tocnoscu odrediti kad je dijete spremno za porod, jer velicina tu ne igra dovoljnu ulogu.

i tako dolazimo do tih 10% do kojih nije moralo doci da se recimo cekalo spontane trudove i tek tada islo na carski.

i molim da se ne izjednacavaju drip i prirodni porod. carski jest rizicniji od prirodnog poroda, ali samo od njega. usporedba rizika carskog i indukcije i ubrzavanja poroda je tu negdje, ne mogu sa sigurnoscu reci koji od njih je sigurniji - odent kaze carski  :Razz:  

tako da nitko od nas nikad nece reci da je drip sigurniji od carskog. nitko. pa nam pliz nemojte stavljati rijeci u usta  :Smile:

----------


## Felix

> tako da nitko od nas nikad nece reci da je drip sigurniji od carskog.


ne drip nego indukcija i ubrzavanje poroda opcenito.

----------


## Deaedi

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tako da nitko od nas nikad nece reci da je drip sigurniji od carskog.
> 
> 
> ne drip nego indukcija i ubrzavanje poroda opcenito.


Znaci, ispada da bi za 90% rodilja koje rađaju po hrvatskim rodilištima bilo bolje (sigurnije) da idu na carski   8)

----------


## marta

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Felix prvotno napisa
> ...


Meni ti rezultati nisu nimalo cool. Meni je to tragicno, da ne moze biti tragicnije.

----------


## Deaedi

Svakako je zalosno da rodilje ne mogu birati, kako sad ispada, sigurniju opciju od onih koje im se nude.

----------


## ronin

pa što većina liječnika danas ne računa termin uzv-om?

mislim,u ovoj posljednjoj trudnoći ZM mi je bila 20.11.,ovulaciju sam pratila trakicama pa znam da je bila nešto kasnije,to je ultrazvukom i potvrđeno,ZM je pomaknuta na 25.11 i taj se datum uzimao u obzir do kraja,nitko moj stvarni datum menstruacije više nije ni gledao

u zadnjih nekoliko godina ultrazvuci su sve bolji i precizniji,zar ne bi rađanje nedonoščeta bilo-velika greška?

----------


## marta

Ne nudi im se nista. To sto ti ciljas da im je bolji carski, a ne mogu ga birat je na klimavim nogama, s obzirom da je prirodni porod zapravo ideal.   :Razz:

----------


## Deaedi

> Ne nudi im se nista. To sto ti ciljas da im je bolji carski, a ne mogu ga birat je na klimavim nogama, s obzirom da je prirodni porod zapravo ideal.


Ali ako ideala nema, onda treba izabrati "second best", a ne "second worst" opciju. Mislim, taj moj zakljucak je izveden iz onoga sto je felix rekla, nije to moja ideja.

----------


## marta

Oper kazem, ne mozes izabrati nista. A da se moze izabrati gro zena ne bi izabrao carski, nego naravno ono sto je najbolje za mamu i dijete.

----------


## rena7

> Svakako je zalosno da rodilje ne mogu birati, kako sad ispada, sigurniju opciju od onih koje im se nude.


Ma da, rodilje ne mogu birati? A meni si jučer rekla da sam ja izabrala.... sjećaš se? Mogu ja šipak birati. Sve je stvar doktorove procjene, da ne kažem dobre volje. Dok ja dođem na stol, oni samnom mogu što žele. Ja naprosto iz straha za dijete i sebe nemam kuda i ne bi se usudila zanovijetati. Mogu biti educirana kako god hoću, njihova je zadnja. Ne preostaje mi ništa drugo no na pregledima biti sa doktorom ljubazna i vidjeti kako dalje, pa eventualno nešto dogovoriti. A birati... hm... da- samo preko veze ili kod privatnika. 

Oprosti, nisam htjela biti gruba   :Love:

----------


## sorciere

> Da se nadovezem.. neznam jel ti mislis da netko ovdje misli da je bolje inducirati ak je termin glavni kriterij?  Zasto si to uopce spomenula?


da ti pojasnim: 

izračunati termin može samo totalnoj neznalici bit glavni indikator za porod. ostali će se rukovoditi stanjem bebe i mame (čitali smo puno puta da je porod krenuo ranije, ili da je neka mama rodila iza IZRAČUNATOG termina). 

zato sam to spomenula. 

dakle JA NE MISLIM DA NETKO MISLI, nego *smatram tvrdnju* da je netko fulao termin tako puno da je cr-om rođeno nedonošče - *totalno netočnom*.

----------


## leonisa

Deaedi, mislim da si u toj svojoj racunici zaboravila na slucajeve potpune neopravdanosti za intervencijom.
ono, mogu je pustit, pa da sve ide prirodnim tokom narednih 4-5h ili okoncat za 20min.

----------


## sorciere

a drugi dio je lijepo objasnila felix... dakle - rizik krive procjene starosti ploda nema veze s carskim ili vaginalnim porodom. 

problem je u doktorima, a ne u načinu poroda.

----------


## leonisa

sorci, sorci....onda je to sve laz. i ja lazem. i mene su lagali. i doktori s kojima sam pricala, i zene i svi. to je laz....

cemu onda sve ovo?

odoh peci meso, nema smisla s tobom pricati na takav nacin.

ako ce te zanimati kako i zasto, mozes lijepo pitati i rado cu odgovoriti kako se dogodio taj "nesporazum".

jer zaboravljas da se u pojedinim slucajevima CR obavlja DO nekog tjedna. ne ceka se...termn.

----------


## anchie76

Al jos uvijek ne kuzim zasto si spomenula inducirani porod?  Kakva je tu poveznica s carskim navodno odradjenim prije vremena?  :?

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Svakako je zalosno da rodilje ne mogu birati, kako sad ispada, sigurniju opciju od onih koje im se nude.
> 
> 
> Ma da, rodilje ne mogu birati? A meni si jučer rekla da sam ja izabrala.... sjećaš se? Mogu ja šipak birati. Sve je stvar doktorove procjene, da ne kažem dobre volje. Dok ja dođem na stol, oni samnom mogu što žele. Ja naprosto iz straha za dijete i sebe nemam kuda i ne bi se usudila zanovijetati. Mogu biti educirana kako god hoću, njihova je zadnja. Ne preostaje mi ništa drugo no na pregledima biti sa doktorom ljubazna i vidjeti kako dalje, pa eventualno nešto dogovoriti. A birati... hm... da- samo preko veze ili kod privatnika. 
> 
> Oprosti, nisam htjela biti gruba


rena7, iz tvog pitanja (nacina na koji si pitala: igrati se s vatrom(vaginalno) ili na carski) mi se cinilo da si vec izabrala opciju i da samo trazis potvrdu svog izbora. 

I znam sto hoces reci, sve ovisi o doktorima i njihovoj volji, a ne samo o njihovoj strucnoj procjeni. Zato i treba omoguciti pravo izbora.

 :Love:

----------


## sorciere

> sorci, sorci....onda je to sve laz. i ja lazem. i mene su lagali. i doktori s kojima sam pricala, i zene i svi. to je laz....
> 
> cemu onda sve ovo?


ja sam samo tražila da navedeš konkretne primjere. da li si ih navela?
na temelju čega ja mogu zaključiti da se radi o signifikantnom uzorku, a ne o pojedinačnim slučajevima, odnosno hear-say..?




> odoh peci meso, nema smisla s tobom pricati na takav nacin.


ja sam ručala   :Grin:  . i u pravu si: nema smisla samnom pričati na takav način. treba mi reći brojke i činjenice. to mi je nekako lakše prihvatiti. 





> jer zaboravljas da se u *pojedinim* slucajevima CR obavlja DO nekog tjedna. ne ceka se...termn.


ništa ja ne zaboravljam. i sama si upotrijebila ključnu riječ (ja boldala i povećala).

----------


## sorciere

> Al jos uvijek ne kuzim zasto si spomenula inducirani porod?  Kakva je tu poveznica s carskim navodno odradjenim prije vremena?  :?


anchie76, da pažljivo čitaš ono što ja napišem, izbjeglo bi se puno nesporazuma.   :Grin:  

1. razgovarali smo o krivo procijenjenim terminima poroda
2. kriva procjena može biti i kod onih koje rađaju cr-om, i kod onih koje rađaju vaginalno
3. ako osoba koja krivo procijeni termin smatra da trudnica treba roditi, a nema indikacija za carski, i nema trudova - onda će ih "potaknuti" npr. dripom (idem seljačkom logikom) - i zato sam to spomenula. nemam nikakvih "zadnjih" misli. u konačnici: loša procjena termina = loš ishod poroda (neovisno o vrsti). 
4. šanse za krivu procjenu teoretski su izjednačene, neovisno o tome kako će žena roditi


a sad ti meni nešto reci, jer očito JA ne razumijem...

ovo bi trebao biti topik o izboru načina poroda. na kojem se svi zajedno trebamo SLOŽITI da je pravo izbora - temeljno pravo žene. 

zašto mi se čini da se ovo pretvara u nabrajanje argumentacije PROTIV poroda carskim rezom? haluciniram, ili...????

----------


## koryanshea

> zašto mi se čini da se ovo pretvara u nabrajanje argumentacije PROTIV poroda carskim rezom? haluciniram, ili...????


fali ti: "bez medicinskih indikacija". onda bih se složila s tvojom procjenom.

----------


## leonisa

gledaj sorci, prciala sam sa Anci i navela joj svoje osobne razloge.
te svoje osobne razloge i odluke donjela sam na temelju osobnog iskustva i dozivljaja.
to ti sve tamo pise. u istom postu iz kojeg si zvadila nesto  za sta se drzis ko pijan plota a nema veze sa onim sto sam pisala.
no vidim da brjes samo na brojke pa cu svoj post tako i napisati.
po sigurnosti smatram da je najsigurniji
1. prirodni porod
2. CR
3. vaginalni sa intervencijama.

ono sto ti usporedjujes je tocka 2 i tocka 3 jer govoris o nezrelom plodu i prerano okoncanoj trudnoci.
spocitavas mi nesto sto nisam rekla, dapace tvrdila sam upravo suprotno.
mozda opet trebam upotrjebit brojku pa reci da je indukcija porod sa intervencjom ilit spada pod tocku 3.

u petrovoj vecina zena koja lezi okoncat ce svoju trudnocu CR, dobar dio elektivnim CR zbog medicinskih indikacija.
odredit ce se dan d.
i sta se dogodi ako se fula za 2 ili 3 tjedna?
ako se npr. ide u 38. tjednu?
kao sto se u ovoj prici dogodlo?
tim nje bio spreman jer nije ocekivao nedonosce.

ista stvar bi se dogodila da se radila indukcija. 

a ja ti ne pricam o tome vec da se cesto intervenira i kad ne treba. i da ako je potrebna ikakva intervencija da osobno smatram da je CR bolja opcija.
ali generalno da, ako se radi o izboru CR ili cekati prirodne trudove i prirodn porod jer za njega nema zapreka, kod ovog drugog ne postoji "strah" od rodjenja djeteta koje za to nije spremno.

da ponovo naglasm da se radi o osobnom msljenju?
da podijelim post u vse dijelova da se moze vise toga zvuci iz konteksta?

mislim, ljuti me kad neprestano tjeras vodu na svoj mlin a ne kuzis uopce da je potok presusio i da nepostojecu vodu vrtis....

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zašto mi se čini da se ovo pretvara u nabrajanje argumentacije PROTIV poroda carskim rezom? haluciniram, ili...????
> 
> 
> fali ti: "bez medicinskih indikacija". onda bih se složila s tvojom procjenom.


medicinske indikacije su relativna stvar.

primjer k2007... ona je željela roditi cr-om, a na kraju je rodila vaginalno. koliko sam ja shvatila u cijeloj priči - najvažnije je bilo DA DOBIJE PRAVO IZBORA.  kad imaš izbor, lakše je vagnuti "za" i "protiv". kad nemaš izbor - susjedovo grožđe je - slađe...

----------


## sorciere

> mislim, ljuti me kad neprestano tjeras vodu na svoj mlin a ne kuzis uopce da je potok presusio i da nepostojecu vodu vrtis....


leonisa, ja sam rodila - i sigurno više neću rađati. 
na koji mlin ja to tjeram vodu? za svoj sljedeći porod????

želim da svaka žena ima pravo izbora!!! i da joj se realno, BEZ PREDRASUDA objasni što se može dogoditi ako izabere opciju a) ili opciju b). 

dovoljno kratko i jasno?

ne treba mi potok. ovo stane i u žlicu.


nadam se da je meso bilo fino   :Grin:  . ja sam popila kavu, pa ću malo biti offline   :Grin:  ... 

 :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

> Oper kazem, ne mozes izabrati nista. A da se moze izabrati gro zena ne bi izabrao carski, nego naravno ono sto je najbolje za mamu i dijete.


Ono što je najbolje za mamu i dijete varira - koji put je to baš i carski, kao što je to gore i rečeno. Vražje su ove rasprave, stvarno moraš pazit svaku riječ, a da nije ispod nešto što se može čitat kao emotivna grižnja savjesti ili tako nešto  :Love: .

Felix, hvala na "reasoningu behind", meni je pomoglo da shvatim genezu te Rodine (i vjerojatno šire) borbe koja, ako dobro shvaćam, ide u kontrasmjeru onoga što je napravljeno dosad. Shvaćam da je Nizozemska onda neko za Rodu željeno stanje kćeri kćeri naših kćeri, a dok toga nema, barem poboljšanje uvjeta u bolnici, a ako nema ni toga - da se omogući rađanje doma uz asistenciju - jel' bi to bio sukus totalno banalizirani i ugrubo?

Evo moga stava, ne razumijem se uopće u dripove, epiziotomije i sl., zakučice prirodnog i induciranog poroda i sl., a moj stav je, kao i stav većine nas, temeljen na mojojoj osobnoj povijesti, reproduktivnom (8 godina zatrudnjivanja - IVF uspjeh i to smrznutog zametka) i zdravstvenom stanju (nedijagnosticirane kukoboleščine od 12-te godine koje su za posljedicu imale artrozu kuka - jel' to bijaše ili jest reuma il' upala do danas nejasno, nakon milijun pretraga i milijun i jednog stručnjaka) i mozgovnom stanju (nisam "psiho", ali ne mogu razmišljat niti ko' zdrava žena koja će možda stremit orgazimčkom porodu i sl. (a i meni je to bilo divno gledat, kao i čitat priče mikke i aque - druge nisam stigla) kad sam paradirala po doktorima po obje te dvije stvari, jednu mi riješiše, druga zasad miruje zbog sreće i moje apstinencije od bilo kakvih tramakavanja tog kuka) koje je od toga nedjeljivo (kakav duh takvo i tijelo i vice versa). 

Dakle, taj moj stav je definitivno blagost i naklonost prema carskome (osim ako se moji bubrežni problemi koji su nastali uslijed kateterizacije pretvore u neku 3. avet koja će me progonit godinama). Da bih sad baš omogućavala ženama da biraju horoskopski znak djeteta - mislim, kako sam ja ipak za izbor, pa kome porod doma, kome carski, bih, ali to mi je stvarno blesavo i neozbiljno i da sam doktor nastojala bih ženu od toga odgovorit. 

Opet, slažem se sa sorciere, indikacije nisu jednoznačna stvar. Koma mi je bilo i ono kad se raspravljalo (u kontekstu rasprave o privat. rodilištu) jel' Sršenova imala ili nemala indikacije (uz podtekst - sigurno su je na to natjerali i uplašili i sl.). Ne znam, žena nema nogu, ja vjerujem da su dr-ovi procijenili što je njoj i djetetu najmanji rizik. Volim vjerovat u doktore. Doduše, opet, i moja je priča posebna - da nije bilo dr-ova, ne bi bilo moje cure, oni je stavili, oni izvadili. Računanje datuma poroda - kod mene je bilo kristalno jasno (transfer 30-stanične morule na dan taj i taj, tako da je dijete s preciznošću bilo donošeno). 

A propos dr-ovi se nisu ženama ispričali za tretmane u povijesti - ma ko se kome u ičemu ispričava, tehnologija napreduje, što nisu znali tad, znaju sad i sl. Nisu niti svi pacijenti anđeli. Vjerujem da doktori većinu toga što rade rade iz želje da pomognu, a ne da odmognu. A svijesni i pacijenti su uvijek korektiv i to mi je OK jer smatram da treba postojat jedan partnerski, surađujući odnos. To ispričavanje bi sad ispalo da bi se ovi dr-ovi koji su rezali na živo trebali ovima ispričat nakon što je izumljena anestezija, projektant Titanica da se ispričava ovima što su poginuli itd. Tehnologija napreduje, što se jučer ne zna, danas se zna, a i pacijenti se bore za svoja prava i sve je to jedna lijepa sinergija, koja nas (svih skupa, i dr-ove i pacijente) gura naprijed (ne nazad, po meni).

Odvojenost mame i bebe nakon carskog - ne znam, pošto sam ja već iskusila rooming in, meni nije teško palo, možda bih bila na rubu da bebu nisam smjela vidjet xy dana. Ovako mi nije teško pao taj jedan dan, ne znam, opet, nismo sve žene niti po tim instiktima, tj. njihovoj jačini sve iste, meni to ništa nije bilo tako strašno, niti mi je bilo strašno da je odvode na sat-dva za tuširanje, a ne razumijem niti to oko brijanja i klistiranja, ali dozvoljavam da netko kome je porod prvi kontakt u životu s boravkom u bolnici i postupcima da mu je to ponižavajuće (ja sam pak prošla 2 operacije, beskonačni broj UZV-ova, 6-7 transfera, ko će više popamtitm tako da mi je to otprilike ko vađenje krvi, ništa stvarno specijalno, ali opet, ja sam tu kontaminirana svime time što sam prošla, a opet, i to nije ništa specijalno, ima nas masu takvih, i ne osjećam se sad kao neki ono baš totalni freak). Dojenje - nije mi uspjelo unatoč rooming inu, većini mojih je uspjelo unatoč tome što nisu bile u full rooming inu i što su bile na carskome, tako da ni tu nema nekih čvrstih pravila da će dojenje bit ugroženo ako se ide na carski.

A evo i mog primjera oko carskog i indikacija za carski. Ortoped sugerira carski, jedan ginić kaže što ortoped zna o porodu. E, sad, poor me u problemu. A ko da onda da to sintetizira i odluči - ja? neki ueberdoktor multispecijalist? Koji bi to bio? Da se priznaju samo ginoindikacije? Samo životne ugroženosti? I sl. Drugi doktor će reć' već da je samo IVF indikacija za carski. Itd., nije crno-bijelo, neće nikad bit, jer život nije takav, nit je ljudski organizam takav, nit je ginekologija i brojne druge grane medicine takve. Eto, zato sam ja za izbor.

----------


## leonisa

ne moras radjat da bi imala stav i misljenje.

ja sam napsala svoje, osobno, na temelju osobnih iskustava, razgovora, prica...a ti si me odmah trazla statistiku i dokaze.

mislim da se vise treba uloziti u to da se ukine nepotrebna intervencija jer, ako ne postoji nikakvih indikacija, prirodan porod (ne "samo" vaginalan) je porod koji je najbolji za majku i dijete. i suludo mi je da se oko toga zbog nekog, nazvat cu to, inata, ne mozemo sloziti.

druga je stvar nasa realnost i nasa rodilsta.

----------


## leonisa

kad ne kvotam....pisala sam sorci.

i da, meso je bilo fenomenalno  :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> i da, meso je bilo fenomenalno


čekala sam da me pozoveš - a ti ništa   :Razz:  ! 


a ovo drugo:




> prirodan porod (ne "samo" vaginalan) je porod koji je najbolji za majku i dijete.


ja ne dovodim u pitanje. (ak niš drugo - nisam kvalificirana za (pr)ocjenu   :Laughing:  ).

*ja samo želim da postoji pravo izbora* - pa makar taj izbor ponekad bio i "drukčiji" .

----------


## leonisa

nisam se ni ja najela, napravila sam premalo  :Sad:

----------


## cvijeta73

> jer, ako ne postoji nikakvih indikacija, prirodan porod (ne "samo" vaginalan) je porod koji je najbolji za majku i dijete. i suludo mi je da se oko toga zbog nekog, nazvat cu to, inata, ne mozemo sloziti.


ne inatim se, stvarno.   :Grin:  

samo volim kad je sve jasno. i kad se jasno kaže da udruga roda *ne* podržava pravo žene na izbor, nego podržava prirodan, vaginalan porod, ukoliko ne postoje apsolutne indikacije za carski rez. 

jel' tako?

----------

